# Pok?mon X and Y Discussion Thread [Gen VI] [3DS] - Part 1



## Tazmo (Apr 7, 2013)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 7, 2013)

*Pok?mon X and Y Discussion Thread [Gen VI] [3DS]*

The news came from Serebii. Possibly the next set of versions for the 3DS? Or Ruby and Sapphire remakes?  What do you guys think?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2013)

So I am only one thinking it's Mewthree? 

anyways, Inb4 Nostalgiafags.. It looks "decent"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2013)

Dat First/Last post


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2013)

FUCK NOSTALGIA ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), THE PICTURE


----------



## Stunna (Apr 7, 2013)

Dem      eyes.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 7, 2013)

Me thinks it it Mewthree... Maybe. BIG MAYBE.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 7, 2013)

Maybe we'll get Pikablu too.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2013)

did we miss the name or something? 

dat fanart flowing in..


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 7, 2013)

What the fuck is a Pikablu? Marill + Pikachu? That's what I'm thinking 

I'm thinking when they're showing the video animations for the new Pokemon and there's no HP bar is because that they moved it to the bottom screen. I'm thinking for more animation rather that it moving up and down.
I'm thinking that they're going to have it where the HP bar literally disperses like in the Gen IV Battle Colosseum. I want that... just sayin'.



Khris said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Damn people! It only came out last week! Wtf ...


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 7, 2013)

I hope it is indeed a new Pokemon


----------



## Stunna (Apr 7, 2013)

That second picture is cool.


----------



## Basilikos (Apr 7, 2013)

This thing's stats are likely going to be terrifying.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 7, 2013)

They're going to be overkill stats. Sp.Attack will be over a god's level!!! 

Edit:

Fennekin fan animation


----------



## KevKev (Apr 7, 2013)

Basilikos said:


> This thing's stats are likely going to be terrifying.



And watch it be in OU tier. Great.


----------



## Aeternus (Apr 7, 2013)

I like the way "Mewthree" looks. Just hope it is indeed a new Pokemon and not just a different form. So far the Gen 6 Pokemon look much better than Gen 5 Pokemon imo.

And that Fennekin gif. So cute.


----------



## creative (Apr 7, 2013)

Im digging that gif.


----------



## Xeogran (Apr 7, 2013)

Haha, i actually like this new Mew-whatever-it-is. The whining and crying on the Internet is just too delicious for my taste.

Good Job, GameFreak!


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 7, 2013)

Just saw the new Pokemon. Looks like it belongs in this family:


MewBuu


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Apr 7, 2013)

People should really calm the fuck down, this one is actually quite cool. 

Someone said we should call it M3W, I'm digging that name.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2013)

Everyone knows it's good.. nostalgiafags are just nostalgiafagging..


----------



## Aeternus (Apr 7, 2013)

Looks just fine. Just hope they are going to reveal more info about it soon. They haven't even told us, what is Sylveon's type going to be yet. And the fact that the new Pokemon is going to appear in the 16th movie, gives me one more reason to watch it. Like Mewtwo wasn't enough but anyway lol 

And Mewbuu lol


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 7, 2013)

It's too bad that the "exciting" news was only the reveal of one Pokemon. Oh well, I still love Newtwo. 

Myself and a couple friends will be going down to NYC to get the game a day early at Nintendo World, hopefully they have Newtwo available immediately as a downloadable event Pokemon, like Genesect was for B2/W2.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 7, 2013)

I just have mixed feelings about its eyes.


----------



## Aeternus (Apr 7, 2013)

They look too "kawaii", compared to Mewtwo's?


----------



## Stunna (Apr 7, 2013)

Essentially.


----------



## Aeternus (Apr 7, 2013)

They look ok to me but to each his own. Plus it is only this one pic yet. They may look different in other pics.


----------



## creative (Apr 7, 2013)

So can we just set up a pole for this poke's unoffical name?

Im voting mewbuu.

/vp/ - RIGHT IN THE CHILDHOOD, keep callin'em mewgot. It's sickening


----------



## Stunna (Apr 7, 2013)

Mewthree is the _only_ acceptable answer.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2013)

wait.. this mewthree talk is making me wonder.. IS MOTHERFUCKING GIOVANNI BACK?


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 7, 2013)

I wonder if this is the end of sprites, since during battles the pokemon are actual 3D models. I assume they will be in the pokedex/menu as well. Saying goodbye to a very long tradition.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2013)

we've had sprites for almost a good 20 years.. it was time to change..


----------



## ElementX (Apr 7, 2013)

They might still have the mini sprites in your PKMN menu. But yeah, most likely the Pokedex and stats screens will have 3d models. 

The cell-shaded battles look AMAZING btw.




Damn, somebody beat me to the Majin Buu reference...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2013)

Pokedex 3D or whatever was it called already pretty much confirmed that we're done with sprites..


----------



## Santoryu (Apr 7, 2013)

It's not even clear how it fits in yet, so let's just wait and see. I actually think the design looks okayish... but Mewtwo still reigns supreme.

It'd be cool if it was some Mew/Mewtwo experiment which went wrong; essentially a inferior version with similar abilities. It's not the case of being "nostalgiafags" but people often tend to jump the gun, whether they're blinded by nostalgia or not. If it's a direct evolution however? Yeah, I'd be extremely disappointed due to a variety of reasons.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 7, 2013)

Mewbuu looks retarded as all fuck.

Has half a god damn dildo coming out the back of his head.

I guess I'll just kill the shit out of him when I go legendary hunting.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2013)

pokeballs are overrated


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2013)

this one is all kinds of fucked up


----------



## Aeternus (Apr 7, 2013)

I admit I am going to miss the sprites but I think it is time for the game mechanics to move forward. And so far, always based on the little we have seen in trailers etc, the new system does seem rather nice. As for Giovanni coming back, I could see it happening. Wouldn't mind him being back. 

Not sure I would like for them to call him "Mewthree" or something like this. Sure it is ok until he is properly named but I would like to see something else. Maybe it is going to be like it was with Manaphy and Phione. 

@Khris: LMAO at those pics.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Apr 7, 2013)

For some reason I had always preferred the name of Mewzero over Mewthree, _if_ there was going to be a third Mew-form.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Apr 7, 2013)

Khris said:


> pokeballs are overrated


Would that count as Pok?mon abuse by Team Plasma?


----------



## Basior (Apr 7, 2013)

They should've made an aleternative form for Genesect instead, IMO. A one with basestats 680 with good speed so it could be a good Mewtwo counter. A Prehistoric form or something.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Apr 7, 2013)

Or they could've made the GeneJet a legit form.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2013)

Dark Matter said:


> I admit I am going to miss the sprites but I think it is time for the game mechanics to move forward. And so far, always based on the little we have seen in trailers etc, the new system does seem rather nice. As for Giovanni coming back, I could see it happening. Wouldn't mind him being back.
> 
> Not sure I would like for them to call him "Mewthree" or something like this. Sure it is ok until he is properly named but I would like to see something else. Maybe it is going to be like it was with Manaphy and Phione.
> 
> @Khris: LMAO at those pics.



Mewthree is vintage.. I mean we were all waiting for this pokemon since Gen 1


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 7, 2013)

I agree that Genesect needed a new form


----------



## Pesky Bug (Apr 7, 2013)

So Rule 34 has officially welcomed M3w to the Internet.


----------



## KevKev (Apr 7, 2013)

Mewthree is starting to look like a fighting type


----------



## Aeternus (Apr 7, 2013)

A Fighting type? Well it is Mewbuu after all lol




Basior said:


> A Prehistoric form or something.


Now that I would like to see. Was always curious about how Genesect looked before the upgrades.



Khris said:


> Mewthree is vintage.. I mean we were all waiting for this pokemon since Gen 1


lol I admit that back then I was wondering if they would ever make a Mewthree. I could live with it, just hope it won't lead to Mewfour, Mewfive etc.


----------



## Sunrider (Apr 7, 2013)

The design has... _settled_ on me, but I'm still coming to terms with their presumption at improving on Mewtwo's perfection. 

I--I just can't handle it.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 7, 2013)

I share that sentiment.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2013)

^^ clearly you guys missed this pic





KevKev said:


> Mewthree is starting to look like a *fighting type*



shut your fucking whore mouth now


----------



## Aeternus (Apr 7, 2013)

Still can't stop laughing with "functional carry handle" and "lets his boobs roam free like a real man" lol


----------



## Stunna (Apr 7, 2013)

Those eyes are hard to swallow, breh.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Those eyes are hard to swallow, breh.



you don't have to swallow.. just spit if you can't stomach it


----------



## Aeternus (Apr 7, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> The design has... _settled_ on me, but I'm still coming to terms with their presumption at improving on Mewtwo's perfection.
> 
> I--I just can't handle it.



Well hopefully it is going an entirely different Pokemon and not just a different form, pre-evolution, evolution etc. That I wouldn't mind. Don't think that Mewtwo needs anything else.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 7, 2013)

It looks like the fetus I shit out last night after the club.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> It looks like the fetus I shit out last night after the club.



FUCK YOU SHION


----------



## KevKev (Apr 7, 2013)

Khris said:


> shut your fucking whore mouth now



 don't blame me for the inevitable 
Looks like Gallade has a new friend.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 7, 2013)

Fucking. No. 

That is all.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 7, 2013)

more mews are always good.


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 7, 2013)

I was never a Mewtwo fan but I have to say this new Mew pokemon looks pretty decent. The game has amazing graphics by the way.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Apr 7, 2013)

one thing im hoping for is that trading pokemon with other people become easier. I dont want the guessing game on what pokemon people want and visa versa. Either have a I want (insert pokemon name here) or chat feature


----------



## Scizor (Apr 7, 2013)

You guys are missing the possible awesome news that might come from this: Mewtwo most likely being available in Pok?mon X/Y.

With that said: I actually really like the new Mew(two forme).

Mew2.5


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 7, 2013)

here is hoping for psychic light type mewcubed


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 7, 2013)

Nice to see that more people like Newtwo.


----------



## creative (Apr 7, 2013)

Scizor said:


> You guys are missing the possible awesome news that might come from this: Mewtwo most likely being available in Pok?mon X/Y.
> 
> With that said: I actually really like the new Mew(two forme).
> 
> Mew2.5



Here's something to look forward too, mewbuu as a super smash bros character. If it's legit, here's to not sucking.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 8, 2013)

It's hard to hate a pokemon.
Sure My Bias is for the first few gens as my favorites but pokemon is addictive fun. 

The only thing that I am getting sick of is formes

like Meloetta I will give  pass to because bossette.

It will stink thought if Lucario in Smash Bros will be replaced with M3 :<
Can we have a smash bros where the "Mewtwo" replacement isnt always replaced please? :33 
I've got nothing against mewcubed/newtwo/mewthree/mewbuu/M3
I just like lucario a bunch :33


----------



## Wonder Mike (Apr 8, 2013)

Maybe Mewtwo needed to find his reason for living to evolve?


----------



## Scizor (Apr 8, 2013)

creative said:


> Here's something to look forward too, mewbuu as a super smash bros character. If it's legit, here's to not sucking.



I didn't even think of that yet. That'd be awesome imo


----------



## creative (Apr 8, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> It's hard to hate a pokemon.
> Sure My Bias is for the first few gens as my favorites but pokemon is addictive fun.
> 
> The only thing that I am getting sick of is formes
> ...



I hear you and I feel you. I didn't like mewtwo being replaced by lucario in brawl but, to be fair, I sucked complete ass with mewtwo in melee. the way I see it, Sakurai went with lucario for brawl because he had that "dark and edgy fighter" feel to him that mewtwo and nintendo needed to push the envelop for lucario's gen.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 8, 2013)

Another reason for Mewtwo to return to the Smash Bros. series  I'm actually hoping he is the first legendary Pokemon to have an evolution. This forme or evolution reminds me a lot of Buu from DBZ


----------



## Nois (Apr 8, 2013)

I am not happy with this. But maybe it'll grow on me. Who knows.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 8, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Another reason for Mewtwo to return to the Smash Bros. series  I'm actually hoping he is the first legendary Pokemon to have an evolution. This forme or evolution reminds me a lot of Buu from DBZ



For all we know Newtwo is a baby Pok?mon


----------



## Nois (Apr 8, 2013)

Inb4 it's this generations's Zubat


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 8, 2013)

Scizor said:


> For all we know Newtwo is a baby Pok?mon



The love baby of Mewtwo and Majin Buu


----------



## Scizor (Apr 9, 2013)

Mewtwo as a pre-evo of Mewtwo might make the Mewtwo fans like him more, as he doesn't take away from Mewtwo that way.

I wouldn't like that though.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Apr 9, 2013)

So we call him Newtwo now... 

Maybe this Newtwo is the Z in the XYZ-line.


----------



## Nois (Apr 9, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> The love baby of Mewtwo and Majin Buu



Maybe it's the result of a Mewtwo/Mew breeding


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 12, 2013)

I really want a new type
Come on Light!
Water/light Milotic
Light/Psychic Newtwo :33
Sylveon maybe?


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Apr 13, 2013)

I want _new_ Pok?mon! I want starter evolutions! 

I wanna know if Froakie is a Water/Flying type like in my dream


----------



## ElementX (Apr 13, 2013)

Apparently, Corocoro has confirmed that Newtwo is a Form, not an entirely new Pokemon. 

I would preferred it be entirely different, but whatever.


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 13, 2013)

Yes, the new mew thing is actually a form change for Mewtwo...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 13, 2013)

this forms fad has to end already.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## Axl Low (Apr 14, 2013)

Form? Really?
Sigh. 

Most forms are just gimmicks. 
What did I miss in Heartgold/soulsilver/platinum that formes and legendary are just being churned out non stop. Legendary pokemon are becoming more... common. 

gen 1: 5
gen 2: 6
Gen 3: 10 plus the invention of Formes 
gen 4: 13
gen 5: 13 more
gen 6: 2 confirmed

I'd give a leg just for there to be 5 or less legendaries in Gen 6 :<

Not to say I dont like Legendary Pokemon.
Genesect is crazy, 
Meloetta isp retty ossim. 
Weather and Tao are my favorite trios with the Birds :33
Lunar Duo is pretty cool.
Creation had a fun to follow story. 

Just so many legends. 
I mean in the movie there will be 5 genesects with one of them shiny.
Not so rare :/


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 14, 2013)

And even that one is stupid. 

Pre-evolution would've been better for the new piece of shit Mew 3.


----------



## Nois (Apr 14, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> I really want a new type
> Come on Light!
> Water/light Milotic
> Light/Psychic Newtwo :33
> Sylveon maybe?



I think the Psychic type is known as Light in Japan


----------



## Nois (Apr 14, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> Form? Really?
> Sigh.
> 
> Most forms are just gimmicks.
> ...



We're still up for the baby legendary... that would give us 4. And I'd be okay with it ending at that. Well, maybe a third complementary for Pokemon Z, which might be a thing in the future.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 14, 2013)

Thing in the future? 

*NOPE. *


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 14, 2013)

Nois said:


> We're still up for the baby legendary... that would give us 4. And I'd be okay with it ending at that. Well, maybe a third complementary for Pokemon Z, which might be a thing in the future.


x order
y chaos
z entropy

??


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 14, 2013)

If you truly think this series is going to end after these upcoming titles, my definition of 'stupid' for you guys will radically change.

Think long and hard... 

Long.

And hard.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 14, 2013)

what are ya babbling aboot?


----------



## Nois (Apr 14, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> Thing in the future?
> 
> *NOPE. *


?


Axl Low said:


> x order
> y chaos
> z entropy
> 
> ??



Sounds about rhight. I wouldn't mind if they somehow "reverted" to minor entity representations. I want legendaries go back to being just FUCKING RARE and not some weird ass deities.


----------



## Blunt (Apr 15, 2013)

Is this real?


----------



## Sunrider (Apr 15, 2013)

Blunt said:


> Is this real?


Calling bullshit.


----------



## KevKev (Apr 15, 2013)

That has to be


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 15, 2013)

Blunt said:


> Is this real?



she looks HAWT. if only this was true.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 15, 2013)

Blunt said:


> Is this real?



My little brother says it looks like Nikki Minaj.


----------



## Escargon (Apr 15, 2013)

Am i the only one who noticed that the new Mewtwos toes looks like.. maybe im just a sick man.


----------



## Nois (Apr 15, 2013)

As a matter of fact, all of Jynx' evolutions look like Nicki Minaj... they shuld be classified as "Minaj Pokemon"


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 15, 2013)

No, just Jynx.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Apr 15, 2013)

If that's real, I really like it. But if Jynx gets an evolution Mr. Mime must get one as well.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Apr 15, 2013)

Nicki Minaj looks like Jynx. Don't fuck up the order.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 15, 2013)

I'd like a Mime evo.

Make him a scary clown friend.


----------



## Sunrider (Apr 15, 2013)

Mike Von J said:


> If that's real, I really like it. But if Jynx gets an evolution Mr. Mime must get one as well.


Not really. 

Jynx sits next to Electabuzz and Magmar in the original Pokedex, a sort of non-legendary fire/ice/thunder trio. When gen 2 came around, they all got basic stages, but when the time came to give stage 2s, Jynx was ignored. 

I still think that pic is fake, but I'd be satisfied if it wasn't.


----------



## lacey (Apr 15, 2013)

Friend of mine has been wanting a Jynx evolution for so long. 

I'm thinking the scan is fake, but if it isn't, I actually quite like it.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Apr 15, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> I'd like a Mime evo.
> 
> Make him a scary clown friend.



Like this:


----------



## ElementX (Apr 16, 2013)

Corocoro just came out. It's obviously fake.

If Jynx gets an evo just don't be stupid (a.k.a racist) Game Freak. Do me that, ok?


----------



## Nois (Apr 16, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> Nicki Minaj looks like Jynx. Don't fuck up the order.



I stand corrected


----------



## Wonder Mike (Apr 16, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> Not really.
> 
> Jynx sits next to Electabuzz and Magmar in the original Pokedex, a sort of non-legendary fire/ice/thunder trio. When gen 2 came around, they all got basic stages, but when the time came to give stage 2s, Jynx was ignored.
> 
> I still think that pic is fake, but I'd be satisfied if it wasn't.



But Mr. Mime and Jynx are pratically a couple!


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Apr 16, 2013)

Jynx doesn't need an evolution.


----------



## lacey (Apr 16, 2013)

I still find it a bit odd that Jynx was essentially shafted in comparison to Electabuzz and Magmar.

Would have been nice to give it an evolution at least, but oh well.


----------



## Nois (Apr 16, 2013)

The Jynx shaft has had probably to do with it basically being a racist stereotype [I don't find it so, but media might, and probably would] So they were proabbly a bit cautious about that one.


----------



## AshKonoha (Apr 16, 2013)

I still want a Lapras evo like some Hydra dragon of the sea


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 17, 2013)

Pokemon that can use evos:
skarmory
Muk
Dunsparce- Maybe a Normal/Dragon? 
Zangoose? 
Serviper? 
Farfetch'd!
Weezing with like 3 heads and 2 crossbone connectors? 
Jynx would be interesting. 
Pinsir turning into into a Fire Bug giant burning beetle of DEATH AND DOOM


What I want is a hate based pokemon.
Ei basic dragon with split evos
at lvl 28 it evolves normally or evolves at 28 if frustration is maxed 
then have each evo have more form D

I'd like to see a fire psychic starter / grass fight / water dark :33

other crap i'd liek to see:
Grass Dragon
Ghost/Steel with levitate 
Fire/ice
Rock/Dragon 
poison/dragon
electric/dark 
Poison/Fire D
BUG DRAGON DDDDDDDDD


----------



## Krich2nd (Apr 17, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> Dunsparce- Maybe a Normal/Dragon?



That one would be interesting. I've always hated the bastard, but if it could evolve into something useful and a new dual-type, I'd be willing to give it a chance.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 17, 2013)

Just kill it with fucking fire and watch the bastard burn.

Piece if shit Pokemon.


----------



## Cobalt (Apr 17, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> Pokemon that can use evos:
> *skarmory*
> Muk
> Dunsparce- Maybe a Normal/Dragon?
> ...



Are you serious? Skarmory is already good as it is.. Eviolite Skarmory would be better than it's potential evolution 

Weezing even though it would be cool doesn't need one for the same reason that Skarmory doesn't need one.  Zangoose, and Seviper evolutions would be cool though.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 17, 2013)

Well Skarmory's stats say it can have an evolution. They're low enough except for the defense.


----------



## Cobalt (Apr 18, 2013)

Malicious Friday said:


> Well Skarmory's stats say it can have an evolution. They're low enough except for the defense.



Not really Skarmory already has higher overall stats than some fully evolved Pokemon like Breloom.


----------



## lacey (Apr 18, 2013)

AshKonoha said:


> I still want a Lapras evo like some Hydra dragon of the sea



Actually, I'd be interested in this. I remember seeing that one fakeevo around and I really liked how it looked.

Of course, if uh..Mewtwo's anything to go by, maybe not.

I still really like Ninfia though, all over that one.


----------



## Hentai (Apr 18, 2013)

So what do you guys think about the Mewtwo transform/evolution ?
It looks kind of silly to me to be honest... <_<


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 18, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> Are you serious? Skarmory is already good as it is.. Eviolite Skarmory would be better than it's potential evolution
> 
> Weezing even though it would be cool doesn't need one for the same reason that Skarmory doesn't need one.  Zangoose, and Seviper evolutions would be cool though.



He's a fool, bro. 

Just leave him be. 



Hentai said:


> So what do you guys think about the Mewtwo transform/evolution ?
> It looks kind of silly to me to be honest... <_<



Honestly? 

It's a piece of fucking shit. 

Looks like the fetus I shat out last night after my protein shake. 

I just cannot take it seriously. 

If I am to expect more of the same kind of crap this generation, then it's done.


----------



## lacey (Apr 18, 2013)

Hentai said:


> So what do you guys think about the Mewtwo transform/evolution ?
> It looks kind of silly to me to be honest... <_<



I hate it with the passion of infinite suns.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 18, 2013)

Hentai said:


> So what do you guys think about the Mewtwo transform/evolution ?
> It looks kind of silly to me to be honest... <_<



I really like it.



"Shion" said:


> If I am to expect more of the same kind of crap this generation, then it's done.



Then what's done?


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 18, 2013)

The series and the game, son.


----------



## Krich2nd (Apr 18, 2013)

While I'm not a fan about the Mewtwo form, mostly because I'm incredibly biased towards the original, it's not nearly bad enough for me to say that the series is done. Those who didn't grow up with the first generation are probably fine with it, and as much as people bitch about the new pokemon, we gonna show up at a game store, throw our money in their face, and play the shit out of it.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 18, 2013)

Not if the pokemon look like shit. 

I will cease playing. Cease.

If I see the majority of those fuckers look like autistic, down syndrome pieces of shit (garbodor), then I am out.


----------



## Sunrider (Apr 19, 2013)

Krich2nd said:


> While I'm not a fan about the Mewtwo form, mostly because I'm incredibly biased towards the original, it's not nearly bad enough for me to say that the series is done. Those who didn't grow up with the first generation are probably fine with it, and as much as people bitch about the new pokemon, we gonna show up at a game store, throw our money in their face, and play the shit out of it.


I don't know if I can agree. 

They just fucked with my all-time favorite Pokemon on several levels. I'm not even sure I want to continue playing after this.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 19, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> The series and the game, son.



Not for me.



Krich2nd said:


> While I'm not a fan about the Mewtwo form, mostly because I'm incredibly biased towards the original, it's not nearly bad enough for me to say that the series is done. Those who didn't grow up with the first generation are probably fine with it, and as much as people bitch about the new pokemon, we gonna show up at a game store, throw our money in their face, and play the shit out of it.



I grew up with Gen I, but I'm open to changes.
And I think the new form looks really good and I'm interested in its stats etc.



"Shion" said:


> Not if the pokemon look like shit.
> 
> I will cease playing. Cease.
> 
> If I see the majority of those fuckers look like autistic, down syndrome pieces of shit (garbodor), then I am out.



Then you never even should've started playing (Gen I: Muk).



The Ninth Doctor said:


> I don't know if I can agree.
> 
> They just fucked with my all-time favorite Pokemon on several levels. I'm not even sure I want to continue playing after this.



As I see it: Mewtwo is awesome and Newtwo just expands that awesomeness; it's not like Newtwo'll replace Mewtwo.

But to each their own of course.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 19, 2013)

I loved Muk.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 19, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> Are you serious? Skarmory is already good as it is.. Eviolite Skarmory would be better than it's potential evolution
> 
> Weezing even though it would be cool doesn't need one for the same reason that Skarmory doesn't need one.  Zangoose, and Seviper evolutions would be cool though.



This. Skarmory is already a pain to take down already with sturdy and it's good physical defense. Eviolite Skarmory would be on nearly every competitive team unless something drastic happens.


----------



## Basilikos (Apr 19, 2013)

Doesn't matter.

Magnezone will still murder Skarmory just fine.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 19, 2013)

Skarmory is better competitively. Spikes/Whirlwind/Stealth Rock/Roost are why it's so annoying. Magnezone has a disastrous 4x weakness to the common ground type. Earthquake is one of the most common moves in competitive battling. Sure, you can give it air balloon, but it's weak to the common fighting type as well.


----------



## Basilikos (Apr 19, 2013)

They could always ban eviolite Skarmory to Ubers only if need be.


----------



## shinethedown (Apr 21, 2013)

A rumour I noticed.



> Pokemon X & Y News:
> 
> Although nothing is confirmed, a very reliable source that goes by the name of 'Hiro' (or 'Pokexperto') has stated that there is in fact a new 'Fairy' type being introduced in the two new games. While it's been speculated by many people for awhile, the general consensus is, if Hiro claims something, it's generally correct. In the past, he has confirmed that Mewtwo's new Pokemon was a new forme, instead of an evolution, he has hand-drawn all of Gen 5's Pokemon before they were released (so he wasn't sued for taking photographs) and was scarily accurate.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Apr 21, 2013)

Fairy type? I remember saying that a few pages ago.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 21, 2013)

> They could always ban eviolite Skarmory to Ubers only if need be.



I really hate how they use Ubers as a ban list, maybe a tier inbetween. Pokemon like Excadrill and Blaziken are terrible in ubers.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Apr 21, 2013)

shinethedown said:


> A rumour I noticed.



Don't forget the actual Pokemon whose types he revealed. Sylveon is pure Fairy. Xerneas is pure Fairy. Yveltal is Dark/Flying.

Also, he only drew a few of the Pokemon instead of all of them. After that, he and Melkor dumped screenshots of every Pokemon's beta sprite. This resulted in Nintendo going apeshit, nearly killing Serebii and Pokebeach, possibly firing Melkor, and having the Japanese man who started it all with the starter evo leaks tracked down and arrested.

Moral of the story, don't fuck with Nintendo.  
Serebii has made some recent posts stating how now security is extremely tight, that he'd never leak anything he knows, and that if Hiro is legit then Nintendo will destroy him.


----------



## Basilikos (Apr 22, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> I really hate how they use Ubers as a ban list, maybe a tier inbetween. Pokemon like Excadrill and Blaziken are terrible in ubers.


Really? It's been months since I've read either of their smogon pages, but from what I remember they apparently work decently in Ubers.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Apr 22, 2013)

I never even got the big deal regarding Speed Boost Blaziken in particular. I know it's potent, but 70 in both Defenses with Life Orb recoil sounds easy enough to take advantage of. 

But then I don't play competitive, so..*shrug*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 22, 2013)

shinethedown said:


> A rumour I noticed.



now i wonder if some of the normal-typed pokemon will be dual-typed with fairy type. 

like Clefairy or Jigglypuff


----------



## Wonder Mike (Apr 22, 2013)

I wonder what will fairy types do. What their attacks will be like?


----------



## Scizor (Apr 22, 2013)

Mike Von J said:


> I wonder what will fairy types do. What their attacks will be like?



Doubleslap


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 22, 2013)

Lol, Xerneas being a Fairy type. 

I could see Yveltal being a Ghost/Flying rather than a Dark/Flying. I just like Ghost/Flying better.

Edit: I'm hoping the Fairy type (if it is a real type) would be super effective against the Dark type since the Psychic-Types have no way of affecting them. Fariy could be the equivalent of the Psychic-type... Just sayin' :T


----------



## Krich2nd (Apr 22, 2013)

I would prefer if they call it Light type instead of Fairy. Fairy implies that the pokemon should look somewhat like a fairy. Light seems more broad, at least to me.


----------



## lacey (Apr 22, 2013)

"Fairy" doesn't even really feel like a type. 

We've been a bit overdue for new typing (Since the last new types were back in Generation II), and I'm still pulling for Light. 



> Edit: I'm hoping the Fairy type (if it is a real type) would be super effective against the Dark type since the Psychic-Types have no way of affecting them. Fariy could be the equivalent of the Psychic-type... Just sayin' :T



Fighting is super effective against them, as is Bug. Psychic types can use secondary moves that are not Psychic typed to beat them (ex. Espeon vs Umbreon, Espeon can use Swift instead of Psybeam.) Furthermore, Gen IV has brought  to help balance things out (Despite only a handful of Pokemon being able to learn it, I'd kill for Espeon to be able to learn it.).

The whole thing with Dark types revolve around using sneaky tactics that the Fighting type "fights" basically. That's the general symbolism behind it.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 22, 2013)

Light seems more appropriate considering we also have a dark type.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 23, 2013)

Yeah. Light type makes much more sense.


----------



## Nois (Apr 23, 2013)

As Comatose said, Dark is more like Sneaky than anything. I'm really curious about the new type if there is any really. We could use one for sure, it's been way too long since the last new type introduction.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Apr 23, 2013)

Well, IMO, light types have always existed, they're called psychic.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Apr 23, 2013)

Krich2nd said:


> I would prefer if they call it Light type instead of Fairy. Fairy implies that the pokemon should look somewhat like a fairy. Light seems more broad, at least to me.





♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> "Fairy" doesn't even really feel like a type.
> 
> We've been a bit overdue for new typing (Since the last new types were back in Generation II), and I'm still pulling for Light.
> 
> ...





Edward Cullen said:


> Light seems more appropriate considering we also have a dark type.





Khris said:


> Yeah. Light type makes much more sense.



Hiro was already asked about this. The odds of Fairy being translated as Light are incredibly low, because the two have nothing to do with each other.

Classical fairies range from dullahans to banshees to ogres to giants. Even Slenderman could quality as a fairy in the proper sense.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 23, 2013)

fairy seems cool
Come and make milotic the first water fairy


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 23, 2013)

I really wouldn't mind either way


----------



## Krich2nd (Apr 23, 2013)

I wonder what fairy will be weak/strong against?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 23, 2013)

Strong Against: Dark, Normal, Ghost, and Lightning 
Weak Against: Dark, Dragon, Fire, and Psychic 

Yes I want Dark to be both strong and weak against Fairy.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Apr 23, 2013)

Iron was said to ward off fairies and be poisonous to them, so presumably Steel should either be SE and/or resistant to it.

The fact that it was *cold* iron in particular could be stretched to give Ice a desperately needed second resistance.

I also imagine there being some kind of relationship with Grass and Bug because of the whole nature thing. Maybe said nature thing could also be stretched to justify a Poison weakness.

Barring the Steel buff, Fairy might be exactly what the type chart needs to balance some things out...


----------



## Krich2nd (Apr 23, 2013)

What's unbalanced about the current type chart?


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 23, 2013)

Khris said:


> Strong Against: Dark, Normal, Ghost, and Lightning
> Weak Against: Dark, Dragon, Fire, and Psychic
> 
> Yes I want Dark to be both strong and weak against Fairy.



Tell me, why Normal and Lightning.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 24, 2013)

Malicious Friday said:


> Tell me, why Normal and Lightning.



Just cuz. now fuck off


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Apr 24, 2013)

Krich2nd said:


> What's unbalanced about the current type chart?



Dragon, Fighting, and Steel reign supreme.
Ice is so awful defensively you're almost always better off just using a Water type with an Ice move than an actual Ice Pokemon.
The number of types that resist Bug is twice as high as the number that are weak to it.
Take the above situation, make it a 7:3 resist/weak ratio, imbalance it defensively as well, and you've got poor Grass.
And then there's Poison, which is only SE against Grass, resisted by four types, and useless against the almighty Steel. Did I mention that every Pokemon ever who's not even a Poison type gets Toxic?


----------



## Krich2nd (Apr 24, 2013)

Well shit. That's broken as hell. I miss the days of red/blue when psychic reigned supreme! But I wasn't exactly competitive at that point. Now I love fucking with the weather and throwing out bulky tanks whenever possible.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 24, 2013)

Steel is broken as is Dragon
Dragon needs more weaknesses
Steel is just amazingly busted 

Dragon + steel is absolutely beast. only ground and fighting as weaknesses
fire dragon ice are normal
EVERY THING ELSE IS RESISTANCE 

steel + psychic would also only have 2 weakness ie metagross

steel + ghost if it ever happens would be broken
fire and ground only and since some ghosts have levitate

steel + ghost + levitate absolutely uber

hell ghost dark has NO WEAKNESSES D:


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 25, 2013)

next pseudo to be steel/dragon then


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 25, 2013)

So how many of y'all are thinking of downloading these of the eshop? Im thinking of buying one version and downloading the other


----------



## AshKonoha (Apr 25, 2013)

While I won't eshop them I do hope we get DLC and instead of just giving out rare pokes I would rather you earn them via a quest of some kind. That would be cool


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 26, 2013)

Why in the hell do you want DLC in pokemon. Hell to the no. Spotpass quests though are more than welcome. Kinda like those missions in Pokemon Ranger


----------



## AshKonoha (Apr 26, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Why in the hell do you want DLC in pokemon. Hell to the no. Spotpass quests though are more than welcome. Kinda like those missions in Pokemon Ranger



Whats wrong with dlc?


----------



## Velocity (Apr 26, 2013)

AshKonoha said:


> Whats wrong with dlc?



Well, personally, I think DLC is a bad idea for an RPG like Pok?mon. It means things that used to be reserved for events or given freely as gifts over WiFi would likely end up costing money instead. I have no problems if XY really has customisable appearance and Nintendo has DLC outfits and stuff, but I'm definitely against them selling event items or even rare Pok?mon as DLC.


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 26, 2013)

I would only accept DLC in pokemon if for some reason they released a 'final' pokemon game with no sequels or new regions, only DLC new pokemon and regions, that would be cool.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Apr 26, 2013)

If they make DLC, I wouldn't mind if they release some sort of downloadable transfer system on the E-Shop. For the Pokemon in a player's previous games and such. Although I really don't know how it would work. Just to be rid of this current 2 DS System requirement 

It was fair and fine in Gen 4, thanks to the dual slot, but now...


----------



## Naruto (Apr 26, 2013)

Velocity said:


> Well, personally, I think DLC is a bad idea for an RPG like Pok?mon. It means things that used to be reserved for events or given freely as gifts over WiFi would likely end up costing money instead. I have no problems if XY really has customisable appearance and Nintendo has DLC outfits and stuff, but I'm definitely against them selling event items or even rare Pok?mon as DLC.



You just described why DLC is bad for everything, not just pokemon.

Also, I really wish transferring your collection of pokemon between games wasn't such a pain in the ass. They really need a mass transfer function in the newer games :|


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 26, 2013)

Naruto said:


> You just described why DLC is bad for everything, not just pokemon.
> 
> Also, I really wish transferring your collection of pokemon between games wasn't such a pain in the ass. They really need a mass transfer function in the newer games :|



^^This. 18 years into the game. you'd think they'd let you do that without needing two DS'


----------



## AshKonoha (Apr 26, 2013)

Velocity said:


> Well, personally, I think DLC is a bad idea for an RPG like Pok?mon. It means things that used to be reserved for events or given freely as gifts over WiFi would likely end up costing money instead. I have no problems if XY really has customisable appearance and Nintendo has DLC outfits and stuff, but I'm definitely against them selling event items or even rare Pok?mon as DLC.



Ah interesting most people I know like the rare Pokemon to be done via DLC. I mean I would rather have to pay to get a Pokemon and maybe have it as an event you need to do and not just get the Pokemon for free. Seems less like a giveway and plus it would help people who don't live near a Gamestop. I doubt it would cost more then 5.99 

But customizing outfits would be nice. In fact it would be very nice

As for trading I would not mind a way you could transfer older pokemon online to your pc (real world) and can transfer them over after the main story. Not sure how it would work but think it could help


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 26, 2013)

Thats just bad faith in practice. Jesus consumers dont know whats good for them anymore. No wonder MMO's are just a bunch of shit these days


----------



## Platinum (Apr 26, 2013)

Being able to buy event legendaries takes all the fun out of getting them in the first place. I would be against that like fuck.

Speaking of which Deoxys event just announced .


----------



## lacey (Apr 26, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Also, I really wish transferring your collection of pokemon between games wasn't such a pain in the ass. They really need a mass transfer function in the newer games :|



Uuuugh, this so much. It annoys me to no end.



Khris said:


> ^^This. 18 years into the game. you'd think they'd let you do that without needing two DS'



becuz dey want peeple to socializ n spend mor monies omfg



Platinum said:


> Being able to buy event legendaries takes all the fun out of getting them in the first place. I would be against that like fuck.
> 
> Speaking of which Deoxys event just announced .



Same here. It's more fun spending time trying to trap/capture them, than spending money for them.

Oh? Looks like I'll have to check that out. (:


----------



## AshKonoha (Apr 26, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Being able to buy event legendaries takes all the fun out of getting them in the first place. I would be against that like fuck.
> 
> Speaking of which Deoxys event just announced .



So you rather they just give out the Pokemon instead of making you do a challenge earning the Pokemon like the time they did it for Victini? Grant you they could do this in the same flavor FE A does DLC and make it for outfits and or battles and not pokemon. Which would please both parties I think. 

Hoping we get news in the next week or so since X and Y news has really not happened since the announcement


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 27, 2013)

I've done it 4 times over at this point, complaining aint gonna change shit.


----------



## Sunrider (Apr 27, 2013)

I would pay for legitimate capture events, like the Red Chain key item that triggered Arceus--all North America got was a level 100 Arceus just put in our hands. 

Free events are ideal for people (mostly kids) that won't or more importantly can't pay for the content. DLC is good for people that can't always oblige the conditions of the free events.

They should do both.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 27, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> I would pay for legitimate capture events, like the Red Chain key item that triggered Arceus--all North America got was a level 100 Arceus just put in our hands.
> 
> Free events are ideal for people (mostly kids) that won't or more importantly can't pay for the content. DLC is good for people that can't always oblige the conditions of the free events.
> 
> They should do both.



Except they wouldn't let you buy the chance to capture a Pok?mon, because that would be stupid, they'd just sell the Pok?mon to you. Which is plain wrong. Besides, Nintendo has recently moved away from specific events in favour of distributing event Pok?mon over WiFi. Heck, we're even getting Deoxys next month.

I think any sort of DLC should be entirely cosmetic, nothing that gives you an shortcut or advantage in the game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2013)

Deoxys is on wifi?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 27, 2013)

Velocity said:


> Except they wouldn't let you buy the chance to capture a Pok?mon, because that would be stupid, they'd just sell the Pok?mon to you. Which is plain wrong. Besides, Nintendo has recently moved away from specific events in favour of distributing event Pok?mon over WiFi. Heck, we're even getting Deoxys next month.
> 
> I think any sort of DLC should be entirely cosmetic, nothing that gives you an shortcut or advantage in the game.


 DLC shouldnt make things easier.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 28, 2013)

> steel + ghost if it ever happens would be broken
> fire and ground only and since some ghosts have levitate
> 
> steel + ghost + levitate absolutely uber



Now imagine a steel + ghost + levitate on a rain team. 

Immune to spikes, poison, fighting, normal and ground moves. 4x resistance to bug and the only thing that can hit it for neutral damage is water and electric type attacks. This would put Dialga to shame, who has the greatest type combo of all time.


----------



## Nois (Apr 28, 2013)

I'd rather DLC was just cosmetic shit in general,w ith ocassionally being something more. That thing is getting out of hand.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 28, 2013)

Khris said:


> Deoxys is on wifi?



It's available from May 8th and, if it's anything like the Deoxys that was distributed in Japan last year and still available now, it'll be Level 100, hold a Life Orb and come with Nasty Plot, Psycho Boost, Dark Pulse and Recover.

I mainly just want the Life Orb, myself.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 28, 2013)

I don't want it to be leveled 100 though  

I am not competitive, and i don't like playing with "beaten" or "completed" if you got what I mean.


----------



## Nois (Apr 28, 2013)

Am I the only one that'd love for there to be more regions available with DLC?


----------



## Platinum (Apr 28, 2013)

Nois said:


> Am I the only one that'd love for there to be more regions available with DLC?



That's something else entirely.

I'd pay for every region every gen like a stupid tool .


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 30, 2013)

For those that haven't read this already (I sure didn't ):


----------



## Nois (Apr 30, 2013)

Platinum said:


> That's something else entirely.
> 
> I'd pay for every region every gen like a stupid tool .


I know right I'd buy a 3DS and just whore myself out for the possibility to play that Pokemanzzz


Swarmy said:


> For those that haven't read this already (I sure didn't ):



I'm not a supporter of the Fairy type. To me it seems like a Normal type with ribbons and glitter But oh well


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 30, 2013)

I actually don't care if they really introduce a fairy type as long as they add more pokemon to the count.

Oh and today I started playing Emerald, I called my starter Mutafuka, it'll become legendary


----------



## Nois (Apr 30, 2013)

Whenever playing Emerald I make sure to trade in an adamant Zangoose There's just something about that Poke

I hope they don't go too flashy with the newest Pokemon, as in the game can be flashy all it wants, but the designs better be stylish as fuck rather than just fireworks on top of fireworks


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 30, 2013)

But fireworks are pretty


----------



## Nois (Apr 30, 2013)

They are a PG13 version explosions

What if they are stong against bugs Swarmy, what then

IF fairy is true... I wan there to be more than just one type, more like a new trio. So that the existing stuff doesn't get messed up too much.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 30, 2013)

Light/fairy should be super effective against steel dragon and dark


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 30, 2013)

Fuck no^

There are other balancing issues that need to adressed with movesets. All that would serve is bringing everything in OU down to UU and everything else being completely fucked over


----------



## Nois (May 1, 2013)

It makes me giggle, whenever I read about competitive gaming that I have almost no idea what all those names mean

I should get a DS one of these days


----------



## ElementX (May 1, 2013)

Hmm...I kinda surprised they are doing a new type this late in the game, especially if they change older pokemon's typings. Game Freak doesn't do retcons often. 

Sounds legit though. I wonder if they'll change the name in english. Light doesn't quite fit. Spirit sounds cool but might sound to close to Ghost and won't fit with some of the more traditional fairies (assuming Clefairy and co get retconned).


----------



## Aeternus (May 1, 2013)

If they do introduce a new type, hopefully they will change itS name. Not really feeling the "Fairy" name. "Light" would be more appropriate considering there is "Dark" already. Anyway,  hope that some new Pokemon and not just formes are going to be shown soon. Been dying to see them. And no more formes. Please!!
And I want that Deoxys. Too bad I don't have a B2/W2...


----------



## KevKev (May 1, 2013)

Are they seriously doing this typing?


----------



## Aeternus (May 2, 2013)

You mean the "Fairy" thing? It is all just speculation so far.


----------



## ElementX (May 2, 2013)

But a lot of sites are reporting it because the person that tipped them off is the same person who released the crude drawing pics of gen 5 pokes before BW came out. So its a strong maybe. 

I don't know what this guy's job is but I'm surprised he hasn't been fired yet.


----------



## Sunrider (May 2, 2013)

ElementX said:


> I don't know what this guy's job is but I'm surprised he hasn't been fired yet.


It'd be hilarious if it's just the janitor that happens upon company secrets.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 2, 2013)

Fairy type dont make  sense because egg groups.

Light type doesnt make sense because Dark and Fighting are a pair

Now all of you, kindly shut up.

Speculate on interesting things not the same damn rehashed topics.


----------



## Sunrider (May 2, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Fairy type dont make  sense because egg groups.
> 
> Light type doesnt make sense because Dark and Fighting are a pair
> 
> ...


Dragon and Water are both types and egg groups. 

Fighting and Dark aren't a "pair," they're two types in a correlation chain. Normal and Ghost are the closest thing to a "pair" this game has had, since the two are mutually immune. Light could be introduced as mutually opposed with Dark.

And everyone's discussing the most current topics at hand, so unless you have some _new_ info on X/Y, go somewhere with that whack-ass indignation.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 2, 2013)

Oh lord, Fighting and dark arent a pair? They both describe fighting styles.

Honestly I dont get the why all of you are getting a hard on to have the lamest discussion ever.  Why dont y'all just talk about the lore or somethin, cause that's interesting. Ya feel me Dr Lentils?


----------



## Sunrider (May 2, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Oh lord, Fighting and dark arent a pair? They both describe fighting styles.
> 
> Honestly I dont get the why all of you are getting a hard on to have the lamest discussion ever.  Why dont y'all just talk about the lore or somethin, cause that's interesting. Ya feel me Dr Lentils?


Psychic is weak to Bug, Dark, and Ghost because all three are irrational fears (inhibiting the mind, i.e. psychic abilities). Psychic is as well paired with any of the above as Fighting is with Dark. Light could as easily be paired with Dark for the reasons I mentioned, and then some. 

And the best part is that it wouldn't undermine Dark's correlation with fighting, just like Dark's introduction didn't undermine Psychic's correlation with Bug or Ghost. 

If we're using spurious arguments, I could easily say Psychic and Dark are a "pair" more than Fighting and Dark simply because of two opposing representative Pokemon--_Darkrai representing the new moon and bringing bad dreams, Cresselia representing the crescent moon and bringing soothing dreams_--even though the type correlation is entirely one-sided.

And people are speculating the potential typings because A) it could change the whole metagame and B) _it bloody interests them_. 

If you wanted discussion on lore, you should have simply brought something up instead of bashing everyone's current focus.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 2, 2013)

I could see Fairy being something like Dragon-type. Though I do wonder what item or place would make Eevee evolve into a Fairy-type. **


----------



## Azeruth (May 2, 2013)

It really wouldn't bother me to see new types added in. I'm not into competitive battling, as long as I know (and remember) what beats what then it doesn't really concern me that much.


----------



## Sunrider (May 2, 2013)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> I could see Fairy being something like Dragon-type.


How do you mean?


----------



## Axl Low (May 2, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> How do you mean?



Probably like a pseudo legendary status within terms of lore and stats? 

i mean
didnt some pokemon come from a  crashed meteor?


----------



## Azeruth (May 2, 2013)

I thought he meant Fairy being super effective against itself like Dragon.


----------



## Sunrider (May 2, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> Probably like a pseudo legendary status within terms of lore and stats?
> 
> i mean
> didnt some pokemon come from a  crashed meteor?


Clefairy did supposedly (and Deoxys), but that doesn't mean some of them (the non-Clefairy line) aren't native to the game's world. 

And I'd hope they don't share the rarity of Dragon types, I'd like something I can find in the early game.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 2, 2013)

Dark is the Evil type in its conception. Fighting type is basically a code of honor.

So yes Psychic and Fighting fill out that concept already.


----------



## Sunrider (May 2, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Dark is the Evil type in its conception. Fighting type is basically a code of honor.
> 
> So yes Psychic and Fighting fill out that concept already.


But there aren't any types representing purity, virtue, or general goodness, are there? 

A Light (or Fairy) type would, making it a perfect opposite to Dark... without treading on Dark's relationship with Fighting.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 3, 2013)

We have Psychic Electric and fighting, its already sitting on some things that overlap. I'd rather the type be something that actually hasnt been incorporated into the world yet.


----------



## Sunrider (May 3, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> We have Psychic Electric and fighting, its already sitting on some things that overlap. I'd rather the type be something that actually hasnt been incorporated into the world yet.


What does that mean "hasn't been incorporated into the world yet?" What does Electric have anything to do what we've been discussing? 

The overlap in the correlation chains are part what ensures balance. If a type is weak to only one or two other types, that is compensated by those predatory types have wide availability. If one type is weak to several other types, it's compensated by those other types having limited availability (and then there are Ice, Grass, and Psychic, which get hammered by common types and moves). 

What the hell would Light overlap with? What makes Dark any different? It's entire existence is redundant.


----------



## ElementX (May 3, 2013)

The only thing that annoys me about the new type is just how much of a massive retcon it will be assuming older pokemon get their type changed. 

I have a feeling that Dark and "Fairy" will be super effective against one another. Assuming say Clefairy becomes fairy type, all of sudden attacks that were neutral against it before become strong. It's not gonna bother me too much, but it does mess with the mythology.

Even though Game Freak did this once with magnemite, it wasn't such a big deal as it was only Gen 2 (not to mention FRLG overrode the canon of RBY). Besides that, they usually are careful about keeping things consistent .That's why we have increasing convoluted ways of evolving old pokemon (like it seemed Umbreon and Espeon were designed to with the moon and sun stones in mind...but since the moon stone was already in Gen 1 they couldn't have that). 

Whatever, its a small annoyance. I like the idea of a new type and I'd rather they change older pokes typings then to have only a few pokemon of that type.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 3, 2013)

ElementX said:


> The only thing that annoys me about the new type is just how much of a massive retcon it will be assuming older pokemon get their type changed.
> 
> I have a feeling that Dark and "Fairy" will be super effective against one another. Assuming say Clefairy becomes fairy type, all of sudden attacks that were neutral against it before become strong. It's not gonna bother me too much, but it does mess with the mythology.
> 
> ...



I wouldn't mind such a retcon


----------



## Aeternus (May 4, 2013)

Doubt a retcon like this, is going to happen. Definitely I wouldn't mind it either though. Curious to see what evolutionary method they have chosen for Sylveon.


----------



## Sunrider (May 4, 2013)

It's a retcon every time they introduce new Pokemon. 

In every game since the first, it's been 150, 250, etc., and that's all they know about and so you are tasked to go and collect info on them. But then another gen releases, and all these new Pokemon are added to the conventional wisdom, some of which even being backdated into older regions. 

So, a new typing wouldn't be that big a stretch. Story-wise, that new type was always there. It's just the players that'll have to adapt.


----------



## Aeternus (May 4, 2013)

I guess you do make a point. Tbh, I am suprised they still haven't introduced any new types. Especially since they did that, so early in the game series back in Gen 2. You would think that with all the new Pokemon that appear in each generation, a new type would have been introduced by now.


----------



## Sunrider (May 4, 2013)

Dark Matter said:


> I guess you do make a point. Tbh, I am suprised they still haven't introduced any new types. Especially since they did that, so early in the game series back in Gen 2. You would think that with all the new Pokemon that appear in each generation, a new type would have been introduced by now.


As developers, they typically put mechanics (and specifically balance) as the first priority. 

See, in gen 1 Psychic went unchallenged as the most powerful type. Dark was created almost exclusively as a check to Psychic's dominance (even though it was entirely unnecessary). So the introduction of new types in gen 2 fit for the reasons of game balance.

They probably didn't see a need or practical means of fitting a new type into the mix... but do now, for some reason.


----------



## Aeternus (May 4, 2013)

I see. Had heard about the Psychic thing back in Gen 1 but what about the Steel-type? Was that one created in order to balance something?


----------



## Sunrider (May 4, 2013)

Dark Matter said:


> I see. Had heard about the Psychic thing back in Gen 1 but what about the Steel-type? Was that one created in order to balance something?


No idea. Maybe they wanted something with defensive staying-power.


----------



## Aeternus (May 4, 2013)

I see. Thanks anyway.
Btw, why is everybody so certain that a new type is going to be introduced this time? Also, if they actually do it, do hope they call it "Light". Not feeling the "Fairy" name.


----------



## Jimin (May 4, 2013)

ElementX said:


> The only thing that annoys me about the new type is just how much of a massive retcon it will be assuming older pokemon get their type changed.
> 
> I have a feeling that Dark and "Fairy" will be super effective against one another. Assuming say Clefairy becomes fairy type, all of sudden attacks that were neutral against it before become strong. It's not gonna bother me too much, but it does mess with the mythology.
> 
> ...



I really don't think the stone thing matters too much...

Then again, I usually just play on Pokemon Showdown which you just give them the stats/moves.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 4, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> As developers, they typically put mechanics (and specifically balance) as the first priority.
> 
> See, in gen 1 Psychic went unchallenged as the most powerful type. Dark was created almost exclusively as a check to Psychic's dominance (even though it was entirely unnecessary). So the introduction of new types in gen 2 fit for the reasons of game balance.
> 
> *They probably didn't see a need or practical means of fitting a new type into the mix... but do now, for some reason.*



it's going to be some sort of selling point.. like hey look, new gen, new handheld, new type type of deal.


----------



## Nois (May 4, 2013)

Back in Gen 1 you could just walk about with an Alakazam and rape everyone in the game like Pokemon was a hentai title... 

And then they put in Umbreon


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 4, 2013)

Nois said:


> Back in Gen 1 you could just walk about with an Alakazam and rape everyone in the game like Pokemon was a hentai title...
> 
> And then they put in Umbreon



remember everyone had an Umbreon in his party in GS


----------



## Aeternus (May 4, 2013)

Umbreon is one of my favourite Pokemon. Never used him much though for some reason.


----------



## Nois (May 4, 2013)

Khris said:


> remember everyone had an Umbreon in his party in GS


So true


Dark Matter said:


> Umbreon is one of my favourite Pokemon. Never used him much though for some reason.


I got him, because he looked cool. But then I learned it's fucntionally useless for most in-game purposes


----------



## Aeternus (May 4, 2013)

Yeah, I remember I wasn't particularly that fond of his attacks. They could have given it a better moveset.


----------



## Nois (May 4, 2013)

Exactly. I was deffinitely positively impressed with the Steel-type though. Skarmory was my resident bird Pokemon starting my second playthrough. Right after I realized just how bad Togetic was


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 4, 2013)

i am still waiting for a darkness beam or something.. at least dark pulse fixed how darkness type lacked a good special move..


----------



## Nois (May 4, 2013)

I kinda liked how Dark, being a "sneaky" type was all about this kind of scenario

"muahahaha, kneel before my psybeam"

*sucker punch* "NOPE"


----------



## Aeternus (May 4, 2013)

Skarmory is a nice Pokemon, yeah. I hope they are not going to give any pre-evo or evolution in the new gen. Don't really think it needs any. 
Darkness beam, huh? Would like to see something like that.


----------



## Nois (May 4, 2013)

I think Dark is doomed to be mostly a physical type, with it balancing the Fighting-Dark-Psychic trio. I feel that unless it has a secondary type, the Dark Poke shouldn't have many special Darks

Are there any Dark/Psychic Pokemon btw?


----------



## Aeternus (May 4, 2013)

I am still waiting for my Dark/Fighting/Psychic starters to appear lol 

There are Ghost/Dark but no Dark/Psychic as far as I know.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 4, 2013)

None. I also want them to introduce a new pokemon with such typing. also Water/Fire typing just for the fuck of it.


----------



## Nois (May 4, 2013)

At first, back in Gen 3 I was kinda confused, because the Pokemon seemed to be heavily individual with their movesets. Having a grass Poke didn't always mean it'll learn the "typical" grass types. I'd like some new type combinations and more unique Pokemons like that. 

Trademark moves


----------



## Aeternus (May 4, 2013)

Water/Fire? Now that I would like to see lol
Btw, what combinations haven't been created yet?


----------



## Nois (May 4, 2013)

A shitload to put it shortly.

I'd love to see Electric/Ground, Dark/Psychic and some more Fire types.


----------



## Sunrider (May 4, 2013)

Nois said:


> Trademark moves


Being my all-time favorite, I _squealed like a little girl _when I learned Mewtwo was getting a signature move, even over a decade late. 

Then they went and gave him a candy ass secondary form.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 4, 2013)

Ice/Rock or Ice/Bug


----------



## Aeternus (May 4, 2013)

Why was I under the impression that there is an Electric/Ground Pokemon? Guess I was wrong.


----------



## Nois (May 4, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> Being my all-time favorite, I _squealed like a little girl _when I learned Mewtwo was getting a signature move, even over a decade late.
> 
> Then they went and gave him a candy ass secondary form.



I so the kids can love him more

Boys and Girls alike


----------



## Aeternus (May 4, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> Being my all-time favorite, I _squealed like a little girl _when I learned Mewtwo was getting a signature move, even over a decade late.
> 
> Then they went and gave him a candy ass secondary form.



Hey, at least formes aren't mandatory or something. You can always not change him if you don't want to. That's something.
Curious to see how he acquires that forme in the game though because even in that trailer, he was shown to just be changing at will


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 4, 2013)

I had silly high hopes for ???-type to be canon. until GenV crushed those hopes.


----------



## Sunrider (May 4, 2013)

MEWTWO NEEDS NO FORMS. 

MEWTWO MANIFESTED ON THIS PLANE OF EXISTENCE IN A STATE OF PERFECTION TO SUGGEST OTHERWISE IS BLASPHEMY.


----------



## Nois (May 4, 2013)

Well, Mewtwo being a clone thingy, modified by hoominz gives space for improvement

Like "Bitch, I am Mewtwo, I can splice my own DNA. BEHOLD"

And then, there's the Kewtwo


----------



## Aeternus (May 4, 2013)

lol I think most people here agree with you on this one. I would have prefered for Newtwo to be a seperate Pokemon rather than a just forme. This forme thing has been done to death. We want more new Pokemon, not just redesigned older ones. But for the record, I have to say that Newtwo's design is not that bad actually imo.


----------



## Nois (May 4, 2013)

Too much Digimon in my Pokemon

Though I have not played Gen5 beyond the first 3 towns, and I barely remember Gen4 anymore

Money's a bitch


----------



## Aeternus (May 4, 2013)

Nois said:


> Well, Mewtwo being a clone thingy, modified by hoominz gives space for improvement
> 
> Like "Bitch, I am Mewtwo, I can splice my own DNA. BEHOLD"
> 
> And then, there's the Kewtwo



lol Well, yeah that could be the case for the anime but doubt it is going to happen in the game. Wonder if it is item or location based.

EDIT: I knew there was a Pokemon with that type combination. Stunfisk is a Ground/Electric Pokemon.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 4, 2013)

Mew needed the new form more than Mewtwo IMO.


----------



## Nois (May 4, 2013)

Khris said:


> Mew needed the new form more than Mewtwo IMO.



SO TRUE.

I would rather see Mew get an adanced forme, or a gender forme [I know they're genderless] than Mewtwo.

But maybe Mewtwo escaped before its development was completed and he was only mid, grown?


----------



## ElementX (May 5, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> It's a retcon every time they introduce new Pokemon.



Yeah, but they justify that by saying that the new pokemon weren't native to the old region. (Until they do a remake and all of a sudden they are lol).

But yeah you're right.  Its not as if other changes like abilities and the physical/special split weren't retcons. Changing types would be the farthest they've ever gone though. Even Gen 2 only changed two pokemon and a few moves. 

Oh Btw...I just read somewhere that Mew (along with a bunch of other pokes) will be retyped to Psychic/Fairy. Mewtwo is still psychic but _Newtwo_ is psychic/fairy. 

Hmm...that actually sounds like the most plausible explanation for Mewtwo's new forme.


----------



## Aeternus (May 5, 2013)

Really? Not sure how I feel about this, if it is true. Part of me wishes they could just leave the older Pokemon as it is.


----------



## Nois (May 5, 2013)

We've had Fairy pokemon as a classification, but fuuuuuck. Imagine Mew and Cleefairy being in the same group/type


----------



## Aeternus (May 5, 2013)

I suppose I would be ok with Clefairy being a Fairy Pokemon but Mew and Mewtwo?


----------



## Nois (May 5, 2013)

My point exactly. inb4 the type is name Ribbon and Mewtwo is Psychic/Ribbon


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 5, 2013)

ElementX said:


> Yeah, but they justify that by saying that the new pokemon weren't native to the old region. (Until they do a remake and all of a sudden they are lol).
> 
> But yeah you're right.  Its not as if other changes like abilities and the physical/special split weren't retcons. Changing types would be the farthest they've ever gone though. Even Gen 2 only changed two pokemon and a few moves.
> 
> ...




I get Mew(actually makes sense) but Mewtwo?


----------



## Aeternus (May 5, 2013)

lololol Mewtwo being a Fairy type.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 5, 2013)




----------



## Nois (May 5, 2013)

I'd FUCKING LOVE Hoenn to be an extended region for Gen 6


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 5, 2013)

doesn't make sense though. G6 is located in france


----------



## Nois (May 5, 2013)

The French can go to Japan on holidays

Also, that explains the Fairy type


----------



## Aeternus (May 5, 2013)

Dark Matter approves of this idea lol Would love for an older region to be able to be revisited in the post-game. Really liked that in GS.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 5, 2013)

Nois said:


> The French can go to Japan on holidays
> 
> Also, that explains the Fairy type





also explains the fashion-influenced design here 

there's also this:


----------



## Aeternus (May 5, 2013)

Just hope it isn't just based on France. Would be cool to see different cities being based on different areas of Europe.


----------



## Axl Low (May 5, 2013)

Dark Matter said:


> Why was I under the impression that there is an Electric/Ground Pokemon? Guess I was wrong.



stunfisk

also
i heard something about the new type being moon or luna
ei when it's DARK at night there is still LIGHT and that they wouldnt be able to interact with eachother like ghost and normal

so a normal and possible moon/luna type like clefable would be immune to ghost and dark but wouldnt be able to hit them either


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 5, 2013)

This is getting ridiculous


----------



## Pesky Bug (May 5, 2013)

Haven't been paying attention to Pokemon in a while. So is it actually confirmed there'll be a new type?


----------



## Nois (May 5, 2013)

Motherfucking twilight type

that works on so many levels I'm scared now


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 5, 2013)

I still don't see what's wrong with just calling it "Light"


----------



## Aeternus (May 5, 2013)

Same here. Considering there is already Dark, what is more natural than Light?

@Axl Low: Yeah, I remembered it afterwards.,


----------



## Big Mom (May 5, 2013)

I want a virus type...


----------



## Aeternus (May 5, 2013)

Too digimon.


----------



## Nois (May 5, 2013)

I want less Digimon in my Pokemon, please.

Light type would be nice actually


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 5, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I want a virus type...



Too Dark-ish 

BTW, amazing set


----------



## Nois (May 5, 2013)

Guize, hey guize. what if... what if we're just too old for Pokemon?



I kid, I kid


----------



## Aeternus (May 5, 2013)

You can never be too old for Pokemon!!! And whoever thinks otherwise, say that again if you dare


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 5, 2013)




----------



## Aeternus (May 5, 2013)

So damn true


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 5, 2013)

It's times like these where I really wish they built upon the Lavender/Ghost/Marowak theme from the first games..

I mean, imagine what the ghost sprite would look like in BW2


----------



## Aeternus (May 5, 2013)

I was actually rather surprised by it when I first played Yellow and encountered it. Dealing with the ghost of a Pokemon that was murdered seemed too adult for Pokemon.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 5, 2013)

Strange House was pretty creepy though


----------



## Aeternus (May 5, 2013)

I admit, I would like for them to create a Pokemon game series that is more serious, more adult. Think it would definitely be interesting.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 5, 2013)

Nah.. It might lose its charm. Though I do want them putting as much creepy shit in there as possible.


----------



## Aeternus (May 5, 2013)

Well not make one to replace the main series, just as a side series but I guess you are right.


----------



## Nois (May 5, 2013)

Dear Diary,

Today I have looked up used 3DS prices to actually get one and own my first Nintendo product since the SNES.

Pokeymanz


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 5, 2013)

you might wanna get this one then:-


----------



## Nois (May 5, 2013)

It's a bit over the top for my liking. Gonna get a black one probably and put a nice sticker on it. Preferably made by me:33

My Megaman-themed HTC Hero was a hit


----------



## Sunrider (May 5, 2013)

Wondering who I have to blow to get a Mewtwo-themed 3DS.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 5, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> Wondering who I have to blow to get a Mewtwo-themed 3DS.



if it's ever going to happen, we'll get one with his new form 



But really, I want a Yveltal 3DS


----------



## Nois (May 5, 2013)

You can buy a cover case for the 3DS


----------



## Scizor (May 5, 2013)

Electricity can produce light..

Triple typing confirmed for Pok?mon who are electric-type and have a dual type atm: Electric/Light/whatever


----------



## Blunt (May 5, 2013)

I want a black 3DS. But Nintendo NoA sucks and won't give us one


----------



## Nois (May 5, 2013)

There's plenty a black 3DS online Blunt-kun


----------



## Big Mom (May 5, 2013)

Khris said:


> Too Dark-ish
> 
> BTW, amazing set



And light type is too electric-ish.

And thank you


----------



## Death-kun (May 6, 2013)

Khris said:


> you might wanna get this one then:-



Good luck finding one at this point. The Pikachu 3DS XL was only sold at Target, Walmart, Toys R Us and Gamestop, and most stores only had 2 or 3 systems in stock, 4 if they were extremely lucky. If I had to guess, I'd say there's maybe 10,000 of the systems in North America. And that's an optimistic number. 

People were lining up at the door for this stuff.  You're never going to find one for less than $350 on ebay at this point.

... That aside, I have one. I was the first one in line outside of Target an hour before they opened. And once the doors opened I literally ran to the electronics department.


----------



## Blunt (May 6, 2013)

Nois said:


> There's plenty a black 3DS online Blunt-kun


I meant the XL.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 6, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> And light type is too electric-ish.
> 
> And thank you



Ice is too Water-y 

Rock is too Ground-ish 



Death-kun said:


> Good luck finding one at this point. The Pikachu 3DS XL was only sold at Target, Walmart, Toys R Us and Gamestop, and most stores only had 2 or 3 systems in stock, 4 if they were extremely lucky. If I had to guess, I'd say there's maybe 10,000 of the systems in North America. And that's an optimistic number.
> 
> People were lining up at the door for this stuff.  You're never going to find one for less than $350 on ebay at this point.
> 
> ... That aside, I have one. I was the first one in line outside of Target an hour before they opened. And once the doors opened I literally ran to the electronics department.



well, if it was the charizard one I would happily shell 350 for it. not for a pikachu one.. still looks nice though.


----------



## Aeternus (May 6, 2013)

Honestly, the main I will getting a 3DS, is because of Pokemon 


Khris said:


> you might wanna get this one then:-


Saw that the other day at the store, and think of getting it but I think it is a bit too bright for my taste. If they make a darker (preferably a Xerneas one), then I could get that. Not that I have the money yet but anyway. Still have time until October.


----------



## Nois (May 6, 2013)

Since I don't think we'll ever get a starter trio other than the usual one, how about this:

Fire/Fighting
Water/Dark
Grass/Psychic


----------



## Aeternus (May 6, 2013)

Please, not another Fire/Fighting. I think we had more than enough of them ever since Gen 3. I would prefer them to be:
Fire/Psychic
Grass/Dark
Water/Fighting
(the last two are interchangable)


----------



## Nois (May 6, 2013)

> Fire/Psychic
> Water/Fighting
> Grass/Dark


This looks nice. Now for some nice designs.


----------



## Aeternus (May 6, 2013)

Wonder when they are going to reveal other new Pokemon.


----------



## Death-kun (May 6, 2013)

Personally, I love my Pikachu 3DS.


----------



## Nois (May 6, 2013)

Pics or it didn't happen

Also, long time no see Death-kun


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 6, 2013)

I'd rather Death-Kun showed us nudes


----------



## Nois (May 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Aeternus (May 6, 2013)

Nois said:


> Pics or it didn't happen





Khris said:


> I'd rather Death-Kun showed us nudes


----------



## Axl Low (May 6, 2013)

potion: 20 hp
super potion: 50 hp
hyper potion 200 hp


----------



## Nois (May 6, 2013)

The potions' prices are messed up


----------



## Aeternus (May 6, 2013)

It is one crazy market


----------



## lacey (May 6, 2013)

So sad, but so true. Sister keeps trying to tell me I'm too old for it haha. Whatever. (:



The Ninth Doctor said:


> Wondering who I have to blow to get a Mewtwo-themed 3DS.





Nois said:


> You can buy a cover case for the 3DS



Close enough for me. At this rate, I'd take it.

Wanted the Pikachu one badly, but there probably aren't any left at my Gamestop. Probably going to get a black one if I can't find the Pikachu one the next time I go.


----------



## Aeternus (May 6, 2013)

If they had that Mewtwo cover in the shop, I would take it. I like it more than the Pikachu version.


----------



## Nois (May 6, 2013)

It can be ordered online


----------



## Aeternus (May 6, 2013)

Good point and I never thought of that lol


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 7, 2013)

Just a friendly reminder:

*Level 100 Deoxys Available In Pok?mon Wi-Fi Event Until May 31*



> If you ever wanted the chance to get your hands on the legendary Pok?mon Deoxys, well now?s your chance, as the Wi-Fi event is now live for all English versions of Black and White 2 on the Nintendo DS, according to a news article on Serebii.net.
> 
> The event ? similar to the previous Meloetta event hosted by GAME ? will provide an ample opportunity to receive a special Level 100 Deoxys with the following moves: Nasty Plot, Recover, Dark Pulse and Psycho Boost. The legendary will also attach an extra treat for Pok?mon fans by holding a Life Orb inside its Dusk Ball.  Make sure to pick one up while you remember, though, as the special Wi-Fi event will end its run on May 31.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 7, 2013)

level 100?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 7, 2013)

Level 100 pokemon are ridiculously easy to manipulate now adays,since the addition of BW2. (Well BW really but still)


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 7, 2013)

no, it's not that.. i am only play the story(not competitive), so i can't do much with a beaten pokemon.. but it's nice to have a Deoxys.. never had one..


----------



## Azeruth (May 7, 2013)

Hooray! I finally have a Deoxys...I just won't use it ever.

Edit: Make that two, since I have both Black and White 2...so 2 Deoxys that I won't use...I should probably beat White 2...


----------



## Nois (May 7, 2013)

I was thinking of geting a used DSi, but with X/Y coming out I think it's better o get a used 3DS


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 8, 2013)

I hope that the next generation pokemon can actually cross the 100lvl barrier up to 200 at least. Starting with god Mewtwo.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 8, 2013)

Why get a used 3DS? Get a refurbished one


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 8, 2013)

Whats the point of having more levels?


----------



## Nois (May 8, 2013)

No refurbished stuff here. It's either new or second hand.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 8, 2013)

Mike Von J said:


> I hope that the next generation pokemon can actually cross the 100lvl barrier up to 200 at least. Starting with god Mewtwo.



go home. you're drunk


----------



## Platinum (May 8, 2013)

Fun as fuck having a Deoxys now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 8, 2013)

still haven't gotten mine.. too lazy lol..


----------



## Axl Low (May 9, 2013)

how u  get?
gamestop?


----------



## Aeternus (May 9, 2013)

I wanted that Deoxys but I am not getting a B2/W2 just for it. Do hope they do similar stuff  for X/Y as well.


----------



## ElementX (May 9, 2013)

News on corocoro should be coming out soon right? Hopefully we'll get some news about the new type.


----------



## Cobalt (May 10, 2013)

Serebii said:


> The episode of Japanese variety show, Pok?mon Smash, due to air on May 19th is said to be a massive Pok?mon X & Y special featuring Junichi Masuda with lots of information promised. It is likely that this information will be revealed in CoroCoro, which is due for release in Japan on Wednesday, so we could have it any time between now and then, so keep checking back..



Well finally.


----------



## Aeternus (May 10, 2013)

Really? Finally. Hopefully some new Pokemon are going to be revealed then.


----------



## Cobalt (May 10, 2013)

Dark Matter said:


> Really? Finally. Hopefully some new Pokemon are going to be revealed then.



Yeah we should get some things from CoroCoro and then footage from Pokemon Smash.


----------



## Scizor (May 10, 2013)

Awesome!

Can't wait


----------



## Cobalt (May 10, 2013)

yamamoto of pokesmash has tweeted to masuda:


Translation:


"good job yesterday! masuda info does not disappoint!! i am still worked up!! making noise about pokemon XY, seems things are gonna change!! everyone, if you miss pokesmash, it would suck."

With Pokemon Tretta Lab coming out in August they'll probably put some focus on that spin off.. and release a substantial amount of X/Y info here but I guess we will find out.


----------



## Aeternus (May 10, 2013)

New Pokemon!!! Bring me new Pokemon!!!! lol


----------



## Nois (May 10, 2013)

Give more than one region


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 10, 2013)

worst timing ever since i've got finals and all


----------



## Aeternus (May 10, 2013)

No Fire/Fighting starter!!!


----------



## Nois (May 10, 2013)

200 new pokemon


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 10, 2013)

I hope it's not that much about Tretta, I've been dying for new information about X and Y, like Sylveon's type.


----------



## Scizor (May 10, 2013)

Sylveon's type (possibly being the revelation of a new type), some more info about Mewtwo2, some new Pok?mon (including the starters' evolution lines), some more footage of the game (inside and outside of battles), maybe some more characters and some plot elements would be nice.


----------



## Aeternus (May 10, 2013)

Scizor said:


> (including the starters' evolution lines)



The others too but especially this. Hope they are not lame.


----------



## Nois (May 10, 2013)

I see potential in those new starters

Badass toad, badass fox and a badass um squirrel?


----------



## Aeternus (May 10, 2013)

They are definitely much better than the Gen 5 ones, imo anyway.


----------



## Nois (May 10, 2013)

That is so true. I like Tepig's line though. But I'm always pro-minimalism, and Gen 5 took design to another level of overcomplicated for me.


----------



## Aeternus (May 10, 2013)

Can agree with the overcomplicated thing. Some of the newer Pokemon just have way too many, unnecessary details on them.


----------



## Nois (May 10, 2013)

I'd generally complain about some Types getting way more attention than others. Makes me angry most of the time, when I'm looking for a nice Fire Poke.

Currently replaying Emerald and can't decide on one

Houndoom or Camerupt?


----------



## Cobalt (May 10, 2013)

Nois said:


> I'd generally complain about some Types getting way more attention than others. Makes me angry most of the time, when I'm looking for a nice Fire Poke.
> 
> Currently replaying Emerald and can't decide on one
> 
> Houndoom or Camerupt?



You can't get Houndoom until post game. I'd use Ninetales or Torkoal over Camerupt.


----------



## Nois (May 10, 2013)

I could gameshark it in at area 4 of the safari zone, so at least I don't feel like I'm cheating all the way

EDIT: oh wait, heracross is there... 

I guess Torkoal it'll be. Never liked Ninetales.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 10, 2013)

I hope we finally get some info on the new type.. it's getting silly by this point


----------



## Nois (May 10, 2013)

inb4 Sylveon is Steel type


----------



## Sunrider (May 10, 2013)

Nois said:


> Never liked Ninetales.


Love the hell out of Ninetales. But then, I'm an aesthetics whore, and Ninetales is gorgeous. 

Always thought it should have been Fire/Ghost.


----------



## Nois (May 10, 2013)

You've got a point. I'd always found Ninetales to be a bit bland... Loved the shit out of Arcanine though. And Rapidash, shame Rapidash' moveset sucks balls and I have to teach it all the things.


----------



## lacey (May 10, 2013)

I really liked the Vulpix/Ninetails line, actually. Was never really impressed with the moveset though. 

I agree on Rapidash though. I love the design, but its moveset really needs a boost. As do its stats. Its Speed is fine, but everything else is so middle of the road.


----------



## Nois (May 10, 2013)

Either fix that poor moveset, or give Ponytaa fork evolution


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 10, 2013)

Arcanine still rapes to this day


----------



## Nois (May 10, 2013)

I might fucking gameshark me an arcanine into Emerald

Since I'm out of nintendo devices atm, I play Pokemon on my phone


----------



## Cobalt (May 10, 2013)

I love Arcanine I've used it in so many games Fire Red, Crystal, Heart Gold, Black Version 2 it got so many good moves in Gen V I just hope Houndoom gets something good in Gen VI.


----------



## ElementX (May 10, 2013)

I don't play competitively but...maybe...just MAYBE...they can do something to fix Flareon's situation. Just maybe.


----------



## Aeternus (May 11, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> Love the hell out of Ninetales. But then, I'm an aesthetics whore, and Ninetales is gorgeous.
> 
> Always thought it should have been Fire/Ghost.


True. Or at least Fire/Psychic. Even in the anime it was shown to use psychic attacks quite a lot.
And love all three of these Pokemon, even though for some reason, I never used them much.


----------



## Cobalt (May 11, 2013)

ElementX said:


> I don't play competitively but...maybe...just MAYBE...they can do something to fix Flareon's situation. Just maybe.



With Sylveon around I don't know if Flareon will get anything since a lot of spotlight will go to Sylveon for quite a while like Umbreon and Espeon.


----------



## Aeternus (May 11, 2013)

Nois said:


> inb4 Sylveon is Steel type



lolololol That would be priceless


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 11, 2013)

ElementX said:


> I don't play competitively but...maybe...just MAYBE...they can do something to fix Flareon's situation. Just maybe.



yeah.. shit's useless even in normal play.. but i think it's a bit too late right now..


----------



## Stunna (May 11, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> Always thought it should have been Fire/Ghost.


Would have been nice.


----------



## Death-kun (May 11, 2013)

New Pokemon revealed from Serebii.




> The first details of CoroCoro appears to have come out. Though currently unconfirmed, it looks too legit to be fake. We're currently investigating and translating so keep checking. With special thanks to my friend Gin for translation.
> 
> First, the Pok?mon on the far right is called Gogoat (ゴーゴート literally Gohgohto) and is the Riding Pok?mon. It's Grass-type, 1.7m and 91.0kg. You can actually ride this Pok?mon in the field. It can learn Horn Leech
> 
> ...



You can ride a goddamn mountain goat!


----------



## Cobalt (May 11, 2013)

New Pokemon!
The first details of CoroCoro appears to have come out. Though currently unconfirmed, it looks too legit to be fake. We're currently investigating and translating so keep checking. With special thanks to my friend Gin for translation. First, the Pok?mon on the far right is called Gogoat (ゴーゴート literally Gohgohto) and is the Riding Pok?mon. It's Grass-type, 1.7m and 91.0kg. You can actually ride this Pok?mon in the field. It can learn Horn Leech
The lizard appears to be an Electric type, possibly Normal as well, but the name is currently unviewable due to overexposure. It has a new move called BaraboraCharge
The bird is called Yayakoma (ヤヤコマ) and is the Japanese Robin Pok?mon. It is Normal/Flying, 0.3m and 1.7kg
The panda is called Yanchamu ( ヤンチャム) and is the Naughty Pok?mon. It is Fighting-type, 0.6m and 8.0kg. It has a new move called Parting Remark
There appears to be more including the game's boxarts, and the Pok?dex, as well as the region map but it's not completely visible. We'll bring more as it comes so be sure to keep checking
Pok?mon X & Y


----------



## Nois (May 11, 2013)

I think they should revise some typing of the older Pokemon. Like maybe add that Fire/Ghost for Ninetales. They added Steel to Magnemite, so why not Vulpix

Speaking of which, I have a newfound love for the Magnemite line


----------



## Stunna (May 11, 2013)

Another panda!


----------



## Nois (May 11, 2013)

Hell yesss, a panda Pokemon

I've wated  6 generations for it


----------



## Cobalt (May 11, 2013)

Characters.


----------



## Death-kun (May 11, 2013)

The female looks awesome. 

I also really like the Route 1 bird Pokemon this time. Pidove just didn't catch my interest, but the robin is adorable and I can't wait to see its evolutions.


----------



## Cobalt (May 11, 2013)

Interestingly you can ride that Gogoat Pokemon. *And* you can modify your characters skin and hair color.


----------



## shinethedown (May 11, 2013)

A fighting Panda pokemon awesome  Also the riding pokemon is really cool, I'm intrigued as to what the other evolve into.


----------



## Cobalt (May 11, 2013)

Oh wait.. apparently you can only ride Gogoat in Miare City. Anyway the region is known as the Karos Region.


----------



## Stunna (May 11, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I also really like the Route 1 bird Pokemon this time. Pidove just didn't catch my interest, but the robin is adorable and I can't wait to see its evolutions.


I actually prefer Pidove's design, myself. I am curious to see its evolutions, though.


----------



## Nois (May 11, 2013)

Pidove's evolution line wasn't that bad... beats Staraptor anytime

Fighting pandapek


----------



## Lasker (May 11, 2013)

The map above the girl's hand looks like France \o/


----------



## Stunna (May 11, 2013)

Staraptor's a baws.

I used to always want a Grass/Fighting starter.


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (May 11, 2013)

Gogoat is the only design I like out of those 4, the bird and the panda may grow on me though ??


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 11, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> New Pokemon revealed from Serebii.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that goat is GOAT 

Robin and Panda poke' 

the electric/normal lizard looks great.. i seriously can't wait for its evo.. really reminds me of GEN2/GEN3 Pokemon.



Death-kun said:


> The female looks awesome.
> 
> I also really like the Route 1 bird Pokemon this time. Pidove just didn't catch my interest, but the robin is adorable and I can't wait to see its evolutions.



female unfezant is probably my favorite normal/flying poke..


----------



## Aeternus (May 11, 2013)

You can ride Pokemon now? Ok, that's cool. And the new Pokemon look rather good. Btw that goat Pokemon reminds of that Pokemon that changes forme every season.


----------



## lacey (May 11, 2013)

Gogoat looks alright. Can't stand the rest of them though haha.


----------



## Scizor (May 11, 2013)

The Pok?mon look awesome 
And so do the characters/trainers 

The amount of news and content of the news about X/Y have been slowly taking away my hype, but this recovers my hype plus adds to it =D

I am going to make a red haired male trainer and an awesome Brunette female trainer! I can't wait! This is so awesome!


----------



## Aeternus (May 11, 2013)

Ohh, any news on Sylveon's type btw?


----------



## ElementX (May 11, 2013)

I love all four of em. 

Skin tone customization? So you can finally have a "kinda" black player character, huh?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 11, 2013)

Dat GoGOAT 



ElementX said:


> I love all four of em.
> 
> Skin tone customization? So you can finally have a "kinda" black player character, huh?



Will be rockin Brown Power Skin


----------



## Aeternus (May 11, 2013)

Not so fond of the lizard Pokemon, not that I hate it or anything but the other three are just better.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 11, 2013)

I wonder if you can ride Xerneas


----------



## Stunna (May 11, 2013)

Riding Pokemon?!? 

It'd be so perfect if you could have them outside of their balls and mount them at will.


----------



## Aeternus (May 11, 2013)

It would make sense if this feature could be used to more Pokemon. Imagine being able to ride Ponyta or Rapidash? That would be awesome. And Xerneas too.
Also funny you can only ride a mountain goat in a city


----------



## Big Mom (May 11, 2013)

I like Gogoat's design the best, the bird and panda are okay, but that Lizard has a horrible design.

They need to change Gogoat's name though, I keep saying gogurt.


----------



## Scizor (May 11, 2013)

The boxarts look great too imo


----------



## Aeternus (May 11, 2013)

I agree about Gogoat's name. Not really that terrible but could be better imo. 
Btw you know what could be awesome? Being able to ride flying Pokemon. Yeah, I know that technically you ride them when flying from town to town but you could use them for other things like reaching locations or items that are too high for example.


----------



## Scizor (May 11, 2013)

Dark Matter said:


> I agree about Gogoat's name. Not really that terrible but could be better imo.
> Btw you know what could be awesome? Being able to ride flying Pokemon. Yeah, I know that technically you ride them when flying from town to town but you could use them for other things like reaching locations or items that are too high for example.



I agree. There's so much potential and I have a feeling nintendo will not disappoint us.


----------



## Aeternus (May 11, 2013)

Yeah, the new system opens the door to so many possibilities. Now some footage wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Stunna (May 11, 2013)

I want to feel the same, but this is the same Nintendo that didn't make it optional to have your Pokemon inside of its ball in _HG/SS._


----------



## Aeternus (May 11, 2013)

Not a fan of that feature? Thought most people liked that one.


----------



## Blunt (May 11, 2013)

Dat goat, dat panda 

Five more months


----------



## Stunna (May 11, 2013)

Dark Matter said:


> Not a fan of that feature? Thought most people liked that one.


I wanted it to be optional is all. Such a simple thing to do.


----------



## Aeternus (May 11, 2013)

I see. Honestly, I wish they had that feature in the other games too. Had only used in Yellow with Pikachu and never got to play HG/SS.


----------



## Bioness (May 11, 2013)

Because who doesn't like transparencies of stuff.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 11, 2013)

lizard pokemon is really cute, so is the panda.

I never liked the early flying types, but this robin one might be a good choice. Not gonna get hopes up for Gogoat because it'll probably be a one stage non evolution novelty Poke =/


----------



## Aeternus (May 11, 2013)

Well that could be the case yeah but from the looks of it, it does seem like it is going to be good in battling. To me anyway.


----------



## Nois (May 11, 2013)

This gen's Pokes sure do look thought out. With some of the Gen5 Pokemon I had the feeling the designers came up with them after they sneezed at their desk...


----------



## Nois (May 11, 2013)

I wonder what that Panda dude grows up to be. Here's hoping for a Fighting/Grass mofo

My sister said it reminds her of a racoon more than a panda


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 11, 2013)

is the robin the regional bird? he look very cartoony.


----------



## Nois (May 11, 2013)

I fear we'll get baguette Pokemon since you know, France


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 11, 2013)

from the new Pokemon design wise i like

1.Goat
2.Panda
3.Lizard
4.Robin Bird


----------



## Nois (May 11, 2013)

I'm like this:

1. Panda
2. Lizard
3. Robin
4. Goat

Out of the starters I like Fennekin and Froakie, Chespin looks like a fucking Ratata substitute...


----------



## Aeternus (May 11, 2013)

For me it's:

Goat
Robin 
Panda
Lizard


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 11, 2013)

1. GoGOAT 

THAT IS ALL  

I am totally gonna name mine Daniel Bryan 



Scizor said:


> The boxarts look great too imo



Link


----------



## Nois (May 11, 2013)

Imagine those commercials

"GoGoat - Shit takes you places"


----------



## Aeternus (May 11, 2013)

Is there any good pic of the boxarts out there? Have only seen one but it was small and blurry.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 11, 2013)

i wonder what the regional rodent be based on.


----------



## Nois (May 11, 2013)

Should be a rat really. Nothing speaks France as much as a good 'ol rat.


----------



## Scizor (May 11, 2013)

Khris said:


> Link







Also: sending out GoGoat: *Go GoGo*at!


----------



## Xeogran (May 11, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Also: sending out GoGoat: *Go GoGo*at!



Reminds me of Yu-Gi-Oh ZeXal's Gagaga Magician.

These revealed Pokemon are badass though!


----------



## Nois (May 11, 2013)

Scizor-kun reminds me, I hope for some nice Bug Pokemon. Never really liked bugs much, save for Scizor, Heracross and Butterfree, but I do hope we need more of them

Also, Fire/Dragon, Fighting/Dark types


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 11, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Also: sending out GoGoat: *Go GoGo*at!



considering that his English name most likely be different it will not happens, thank god.


----------



## Aeternus (May 11, 2013)

Nois said:


> Also, Fire/Dragon, Fighting/Dark types



Reshiram and Scraggy


----------



## Nois (May 11, 2013)

Dark Matter said:


> Reshiram and Scraggy



I mean I want more

And non-legendary. Ever since Gen3 I've grown to almost entirely ignore legendaries. Never catch them anymore, never use them.

It's funny, because the most interesting Pokemon right now are either "one-per-game" non-legendaries.

And I like me sme Dragon types I don't particularily like Flying type, and it spoils a lot of nice Pokemon for me.


----------



## Xeogran (May 11, 2013)

I want more Water/Dragons. Kingdra is totally awesome, Palkia is nice too. But i need more for the collection.


----------



## Nois (May 11, 2013)

I've been looking at the Fire types lately... poor shit is poor. Water types in Gen5 have few choices too. When I tried Pkemon Black, I went for Oshawot because it seemed like the only Water type worth a dime in that game.


----------



## 王志鍵 (May 11, 2013)

Not really a huge fan of the male character design. Looks like he's going out for a modeling session. I would prefer if he looked more intimidating.


----------



## Nois (May 11, 2013)

He sure looks like he's still before puberty. The female's hips tho


----------



## Pesky Bug (May 11, 2013)

Is that scan real? Please tell me it's real. Those motherfuckers look awesome.

Read some pages back. Fuck yeah. Loving this gen already.


----------



## Aeternus (May 11, 2013)

Nois said:


> And non-legendary. Ever since Gen3 I've grown to almost entirely ignore legendaries. Never catch them anymore, never use them.



Other than the 3 dragons, can't say that I particularly liked any of the other legendaries in Gen5 . They need to start making less legendaries in each game, after a point they just went overboard with it. Not like most of them serve any purpose in the game anyway.


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 11, 2013)

In Pokemon X and Y, you can finally make your character black.  I'm going to make my trainer black and catch females and call myself the Pokemon Pimp Master.


----------



## Nois (May 11, 2013)

@Pesky, yup confirmed. Also, from what the scans show you can only get a darker skin tone, not really black though. Which is a shame I guess.

@Dark Matter, I agree. They should return to the: baby/mascot legendary + version specific legendary + some trio legendaries. And anything else should be more of a "really fucking rare pokemon".


----------



## Stunna (May 11, 2013)

>lets you customize character
>can't make him black


----------



## Swarmy (May 11, 2013)

Oh new pokemon, I like the panda one but the bird is seriously lacking in design... Also no bug pokemon


----------



## Pesky Bug (May 11, 2013)

Stunna said:


> >lets you customize character
> >can't make him black


One step at a time, mate.


----------



## Nois (May 11, 2013)

Be calm Swarmy, there will be bugs I tells ya


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 11, 2013)

Jellicent motherflo^
But yeah a bunch of n'er to do wells there


----------



## Swarmy (May 11, 2013)

Nois said:


> Be calm Swarmy, there will be bugs I tells ya



We can't be sure, after all they introduced so many bugs in Gen 5 so they might include less now.


----------



## Alaude (May 11, 2013)

They new pokemons look awesome  

Especially the Goat


----------



## Stunna (May 11, 2013)

**


----------



## KevKev (May 11, 2013)

Go! Gogoat!


----------



## lacey (May 11, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> Interestingly you can ride that Gogoat Pokemon. *And* you can modify your characters skin and hair color.



All of this is pretty cool. 
I just hope there's nicer looking Pokemon down the road.


----------



## Nois (May 11, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> We can't be sure, after all they introduced so many bugs in Gen 5 so they might include less now.


Well, even a few new ones would still be nice


♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> All of this is pretty cool.
> I just hope there's nicer looking Pokemon down the road.



I like the new ones so far. Little useless details. Seems that with the 3DS they might be focusing on designs that look good in more 3D.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (May 11, 2013)

*New info??*



Yancham seems like my kinda guy 

And the new Pokedex is really cool looking.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 11, 2013)

NEW DEXES? WHERE?


----------



## Pesky Bug (May 11, 2013)

I'm calling it now- Gogoat for best Grass type ever.


----------



## Nois (May 11, 2013)

Inb4 its in-game moveset only has 2-3 Grass moves


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 11, 2013)

Gogoarts face looks to much like a badger unfortunately^

I gotta saw the Male Trainer's artwork>his sprite. Hat is looking r'diculous I tell ya.


----------



## Scizor (May 11, 2013)

Nois said:


> Scizor-kun reminds me, I hope for some nice Bug Pokemon. Never really liked bugs much, save for Scizor, Heracross and Butterfree, but I do hope we need more of them
> 
> Also, Fire/Dragon, Fighting/Dark types




Escavalier is cool too though
though Scizor>all ofc



dragonbattousai said:


> In Pokemon X and Y, you can finally make your character black.  I'm going to make my trainer black and catch females and call myself the Pokemon Pimp Master.



That's like one of the reasons nintendo has been playing it safe, lol



Nois said:


> Inb4 its in-game moveset only has 2-3 Grass moves



Reusable TMs


----------



## Platinum (May 11, 2013)

Those are some decent designs actually.

I'm impressed.


----------



## Sunrider (May 11, 2013)

Gogoat and panda lookin' mean as fuck.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (May 11, 2013)

Everything except the lizard dog looks okay to good. 

I eagerly await the chocolate and vanilla image sets of the female protag on Pixiv. Also, dat Lass.  



Swarmy said:


> We can't be sure, after all they introduced so many bugs in Gen 5 so they might include less now.



If the Gen 2 parallels are intense enough, then XY is going to unleash the Bugpocalypse. Just compare the good Bugs brought by Gen 2 to the ones in Gen 1, then apply that kind of boost to Gen 5.


----------



## Jagger (May 11, 2013)

Khris said:


> Arcanine still rapes to this day


Arcanine is just beyond godly.


----------



## Malicious Friday (May 12, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> Oh new pokemon, I like the panda one but the bird is seriously lacking in design... Also no bug pokemon



I like the panda too. 
I want a mosquito Pokemon, really. And maybe an earwig? I've been seeing those around my house lately and I'm keeping a few as pets. So yeah. An earwig would do for me.



Pokedex looking all futuristic and shit. 
Where's all that technology in reality!!


----------



## Platinum (May 12, 2013)

Malicious Friday said:


> And maybe an earwig? I've been seeing those around my house lately and I'm keeping a few as pets.



....

Get some new pets bro .


----------



## Aeternus (May 12, 2013)

Still no word on Sylveon's type and the new type, if it exists that is. Wonder when they are going to reveal that.

And doubt there are not going to be any bugs revealed soon. In each game you had at least the early route bug Pokemon.


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 12, 2013)

I preferred that fake bird from the fake scan than this one but that'll maybe change when its evos are revealed. I can tell Yancham's final evolution is gonna be badass. Definitely gonna be one of the first I capture. Glad we finally get to change our characters' looks. I sure hope there is going to be more customizing in the game.


----------



## Platinum (May 12, 2013)

I think we will get something on the type of sylveon in that tv show thing.


----------



## Aeternus (May 12, 2013)

Which TV show are you talking about?


----------



## Cobalt (May 12, 2013)

Dark Matter said:


> Which TV show are you talking about?



Pokemon Smash


----------



## Pesky Bug (May 12, 2013)

Nois said:


> Inb4 its in-game moveset only has 2-3 Grass moves


You'd still use the shit out of Gogoat, admit it.


----------



## Nois (May 12, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> You'd still use the shit out of Gogoat, admit it.



Idl man, idk. It's just...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 12, 2013)

Grass confirmed for worst type? Or bug? Maybe fire.


----------



## Krich2nd (May 12, 2013)

I heard somewhere that the bird can learn flame charge or some shit. If it turns out to be fire/flying when it evolves I'll lose my shit.


----------



## Nois (May 12, 2013)

Fire flying would be interesting. With its colours, it'd fit the bill too

I wonder if the panda gets a secondary type when it evolves


----------



## Aeternus (May 12, 2013)

It is possible. You never know.


----------



## Nois (May 12, 2013)

Sharpedo should've been Water/Steel


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 12, 2013)

Is there a flying type purely flying? 'Cause as far as I remember, most flying types are also normal, which is a real drag.


----------



## Nois (May 12, 2013)

No pure Flying ever since Gen2 revised Pidgey iirc


----------



## Aeternus (May 12, 2013)

There had been a fake Water/Steel hammerhead shark Pokemon that was made a little before Gen 3 was released but that's it.

There is a pure Flying Pokemon called Tornadus. It is one of the legendaries introduced in Gen 5. Pidgey is still Normal/Flying.


----------



## Malicious Friday (May 12, 2013)

Platinum said:


> ....
> 
> Get some new pets bro .



Closest things I have to pets. I want a real one (turtles...) but my mother says I can't have one... 



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Grass confirmed for worst type? Or bug? Maybe fire.



I like Fire. If they were real, so many people would burn. And I'll steal there souls with the Ghost-types. That's what Chandelure's for 



Nois said:


> No pure Flying ever since Gen2 revised Pidgey iirc





Mike Von J said:


> Is there a flying type purely flying? 'Cause as far as I remember, most flying types are also normal, which is a real drag.



 'Nough said.


----------



## Nois (May 12, 2013)

Meh, legendaries are overrated


----------



## Aeternus (May 12, 2013)

Their other formes are much better.


----------



## Nois (May 12, 2013)

I would SOOOO want for XY to redefine legendaries, and just stop on 4-5

Make legendaries legendary again


----------



## Aeternus (May 12, 2013)

I agree with on that one. Way too many legendaries. Just the version mascots, the trio and that's it.


----------



## Axl Low (May 12, 2013)

the panda is fighting type

LETS HOPE FOR 2 stages of evolution!


----------



## Stunna (May 12, 2013)

YES. What's up with the Legendary overload?


----------



## Aeternus (May 12, 2013)

And the thing is that most of them, don't really serve any purpose in the game. They are just sitting there in a cave etc and that's it. At least the mascots and occasionally the trio, are essential to the plot of the game.


----------



## Nois (May 12, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> the panda is fighting type
> 
> LETS HOPE FOR 2 stages of evolution!





Stunna said:


> YES. What's up with the Legendary overload?





Dark Matter said:


> And the thing is that most of them, don't really serve any purpose in the game. They are just sitting there in a cave etc and that's it. At least the mascots and occasionally the trio, are essential to the plot of the game.



Well, I have nothing against legendaries being handled the Mewtwo way. It sits at the end of some fucking dungeon, and the only hints at its egsistence are some journals in some weirdo's lair.

I can even handle local lore legendaries. Makes a lot of sense with regional stories and shit. But wtf is up with giving legendaries the power to create the universe... The mascots all have a nice quality to them: genetic ancestor, guardian of a forest, genie etc. Gen4 basically escalated this beyond redemption...


----------



## Aeternus (May 12, 2013)

I don't mind Mewtwo either but others like Heatran are just... there. Sure the same could be said about Rayquaza and Giratina in the first games of the generations they first appeared but at least in the enhanced remakes, their roles were expotentially increased.


----------



## Alaude (May 12, 2013)

I agree that there shouldn't be that much legendaries gen 4 had just way too many.


----------



## Nois (May 12, 2013)

Gen4 went 3:1 on Regular vs. legendary/rare

At least that's what it felt like


----------



## Hydro Spiral (May 12, 2013)

Legendary Pokemon?










 



More like Mewtwo or the Birds would be interesting. The kinds that you have to go out of your way for, or stumble upon during your adventure. Makes it feel like a real discovery.


----------



## Nois (May 12, 2013)

I remember when I first found Articuno or Zapdos


----------



## Aeternus (May 12, 2013)

At least people cared about the older legendaries. The newer legendaries (not all of them te be fair), are more meh.
And I thought that Gen 5 introduced more legendaries than Gen 4.


----------



## Nois (May 12, 2013)

I don't think I can name all the legendaries past Gen3.


----------



## Platinum (May 12, 2013)

If we didn't have 18231982389123 legendaries a gen, we wouldn't have Meloetta. And I like Meloetta so it's good with me.


----------



## Nois (May 12, 2013)

She could have been an ordinary/rare Poke though


----------



## Aeternus (May 12, 2013)

Not really a big fan of Meloetta. Design-wise anyway.


----------



## Nois (May 12, 2013)

Hannah Montana Pokemon


----------



## Aeternus (May 12, 2013)

lol That's Meloetta?


----------



## Nois (May 12, 2013)

Seen her?


----------



## Aeternus (May 12, 2013)

lol I get it now.


----------



## Malicious Friday (May 12, 2013)

Platinum said:


> If we didn't have 18231982389123 legendaries a gen, we wouldn't have Meloetta. And I like Meloetta so it's good with me.



I mostly like its cry. It's like the best cry out there.


----------



## Scizor (May 12, 2013)

I just found out Mewtwo's new form is called its awakened form


----------



## Stunna (May 12, 2013)

Maybe this is Mewtwo tapping into its original DNA from Mew without the genetic modifications from humans?


----------



## Nois (May 12, 2013)

I bet it is that way. Or maybe it will be revealed that it escaped before it was completed Oooooor, the scientists didn't predict this kind of power and Mewtwo needed some time to tap into it.

With DNA splicing there's all kind of shit in s-f you can use to justify your stuff.


----------



## Aeternus (May 12, 2013)

At least it has a nice name. So it awakens to its full potential or something like this? Although I suppose in this case it would make more sense for it to be an evolution rather than just a forme.


----------



## Nois (May 12, 2013)

Probably. I kinda dislike how it all ended up, because iirc Mewtwo's Atk. stats are supposed to be augmented beyond belief. Wonder how that one pans out with the new forme.

On another note, this new generation rekindled my interest in Pokemon. Black and White not so much


----------



## Aeternus (May 12, 2013)

I am still curious as to how he is going to acquire that forme, in-game anyway.
Same for me really. I mean the graphics in Gen 5 seemed great but the Pokemon not so much. That coupled with my diminished interest in the franchise (haven't watched the anime in ages, gave up on it after a point), and I didn't get any Gen 5 game. But I really want to get one of those.


----------



## Scizor (May 12, 2013)

Awakening full potential with Mewtwo's base stats means a tier above uber needs to be created


----------



## Nois (May 12, 2013)

None of my computers can emulate a DS and I never got round to buying one. Last game I played properly was HG/SS.

I plan on getting the 3DS as a reward for myself for graduating uni next month, and I'll let myself indulge in nice handheld games

EDIT: Scizor is so right

I'll need to get into competitive gaming some day


----------



## Aeternus (May 12, 2013)

Which Pokemon is considered to have the best stats atm?

I am planning on getting a 3DS in the next few month. Juts hope I get it before the game is out...


----------



## Nois (May 12, 2013)

I think Arceus has the highest stats overal


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 12, 2013)

Krich2nd said:


> I heard somewhere that the bird can learn flame charge or some shit. If it turns out to be fire/flying when it evolves I'll lose my shit.



If this is true I might discard my starter just like i did BW. and this time I actually like the starters


----------



## Aeternus (May 12, 2013)

Arceus, huh? I see.


----------



## Nois (May 12, 2013)

I was thinking If I were to discard my starter in Emerald/FireRed, what parties would you guys reccomend?


----------



## Aeternus (May 12, 2013)

Don't think I would ever be able to discard my starter. I get too emotionally attached to them I suppose.


----------



## Scizor (May 12, 2013)

I dropped Tepig in W2 because of Growlithe.


----------



## Nois (May 12, 2013)

I've replayed those games so many times I need to challenge myself. I've started using gameshark to do stuff like Hoenn-only party in FireRed etc

When I had my old laptop and I could trade between my games, for no cheat playthroughs... that stuff was epic.


----------



## Pesky Bug (May 12, 2013)

I had a hard enough time to make a full team in Emerald *with* the starter.


----------



## Nois (May 12, 2013)

So true.

I guess my current team on Emerald if I was to ditch the starter would be:

Flygon - because fuck yeah dragons, and Levitate
Torkoal - it's grown on me
Zangoose - because it's a motherfucking monster
Skarmory -
Roselia - never had it, think it's a nice Poke
Walrein - I like to ride my bike when I surf on my whale


----------



## Axl Low (May 12, 2013)

Mewtwo awakened will have 200 base special attack 

also for those talkign about legendaries:

Kanto:	Articuno • Zapdos • Moltres • Mewtwo • Mew = 5

Johto:	Raikou • Entei • Suicune • Lugia • Ho-Oh • Celebi = 6

Hoenn:	Regirock • Regice • Registeel • Latias • Latios
Kyogre • Groudon • Rayquaza • Jirachi • Deoxys = 10

Sinnoh:	Uxie • Mesprit • Azelf • Dialga • Palkia • Heatran • Regigigas
Giratina • Cresselia • Phione* • Manaphy • Darkrai • Shaymin • Arceus = 14

Unova:	Victini • Cobalion • Terrakion • Virizion • Tornadus • Thundurus
Reshiram • Zekrom • Landorus • Kyurem • Keldeo • Meloetta • Genesect = 13

to be honest sinnoh should have skipped uxie mes and az and unova should have skipped most of it's legendary cast
 I would have been happy with tao trio + genesect and meloetta


----------



## Nois (May 12, 2013)

Awakened Mewtwo having greater stats than Arceus

Science reigns


----------



## Blunt (May 12, 2013)

I think 6 is the perfect number of legendaries. Enough for the opposing mascots, trio, and a stand alone that can do its own thing or become its own mascot for the 3rd game in the generation.

I do wonder how much the mascot for Z will be showcased in X/Y, if at all.


----------



## Nois (May 12, 2013)

1. generation mascot
2. legendary trio
3. version mascot

With three games for a generation, which I expect VI to be, since XYZ, that'd be a total of 7 legendaries per game. Plenty, if the game introduces anything between 100-200 Pokemon. 

I sure do hope for something like 100-150 new Pokemon. To imitate the Gen1 > Gen2 transition


----------



## Scizor (May 12, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> I had a hard enough time to make a full team in Emerald *with* the starter.



My team in Emerald atm is: Kadabra, Absol, Blaziken, Altaria, Milotic and Skarmory.

Also:  (article).


----------



## Nois (May 12, 2013)

I never go for a Pokemon I can't fully evolve.

And whatever happened to the times like back in Gen1, when you could solo the game with an Alakazam

Oh wait.. you can solo the game with a Zangoose


----------



## Scizor (May 12, 2013)

Nois said:


> I never go for a Pokemon I can't fully evolve.



I could, but it takes quite some effort =P


----------



## Stunna (May 12, 2013)

My Emerald team's Blaziken, Mightyena, Sharpedo, Manetric, Flygon, and Wobbuffet. :33


----------



## Nois (May 12, 2013)

Manetric, Mightyena, Zangoose, Wailmer, Altaria, Blaziken are my fav Emerald teampek

For FireRed: Blastoise, Arcanine, Aerodactyl, Nidoking, Magneton, Snorlax/Dragonite


----------



## Hydro Spiral (May 12, 2013)

My Emerald crew is Sceptile, Grumpig, Absol, Ninetales, Lanturn & Altaria 

Had some other Pokemon rotated in and out along the way, but that was my main 6.


----------



## Malicious Friday (May 12, 2013)

Off topic but:


*Spoiler*: _People work fast:_ 












I mean damn. They only came out Saturday.


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 12, 2013)

I hope just like Japan calls Dark Type Evil Type in Japan, they make Fairy Type be called Light Type everywhere else.  That is, if the rumors are true.


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 12, 2013)

The Panda will fight Kung fu.


----------



## Aeternus (May 13, 2013)

Blunt said:


> I think 6 is the perfect number of legendaries. Enough for the opposing mascots, trio, and a stand alone that can do its own thing or become its own mascot for the 3rd game in the generation.
> 
> I do wonder how much the mascot for Z will be showcased in X/Y, if at all.


I agree with that. And if the previous games are any indication, the Z mascot most likely, is going to be found somewhere post-game.


Malicious Friday said:


> Off topic but:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _People work fast:_
> ...


They sure are fast. But those are good.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 13, 2013)

Nois said:


> Manetric, Mightyena, Zangoose, Wailmer, Altaria, Blaziken are my fav Emerald teampek


Why Wailmer and not Wailord? My main Emerald team is: Blaziken, Breloom, Gardevoir, Wailord, Tropius/Flygon and Mightyena. I always go with Pokemon I like and don't worry too much about having a balanced team, though its always worked out that my team is fairly balanced.


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 13, 2013)

Malicious Friday said:


> 'Nough said.



Thanks m8.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 13, 2013)

my Emerald teams was something like this:-

Blaziken, Mightyena, Raichu, Azumarill, Aggron, and Flygon. 

Was really attached to this team




Malicious Friday said:


> Off topic but:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _People work fast:_
> ...



Like I said before. All designs are good. And the last image pek


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 13, 2013)

> The next batch of CoroCoro information has been released and this batch showcases more information on the upcoming movie, Extremespeed Genesect: Mewtwo Awakens. It confirms that the main movie distribution is to be a shiny Genesect with *Extremspeed, Blaze Kick and Shift Gear *and holds the Choice Scarf. It is to be distributed at Level 100 from July 13th to the end of September. CoroCoro also promises more Pok?mon X & Y news during their next issue





Monthly information from now on. The ball is officially rolling


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 13, 2013)

OMG 

Too bad I can't get that Genesect


----------



## Aeternus (May 13, 2013)

Can't get it either....
And Shift Gear? First time I hear that move.


----------



## Scizor (May 13, 2013)

Dat shiny Genesect


----------



## Aeternus (May 13, 2013)

First Deoxys, now shiny Genesect. Gee, now I want to buy a B/W game. But no I won't. October is not that far away.


----------



## Nois (May 13, 2013)

The panda will surely use Zen Headbutt pretty quick


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 13, 2013)

why can't it be a Wifi event?


----------



## Nois (May 13, 2013)

Nice set Khris

I hate Genesect


----------



## Aeternus (May 13, 2013)

Y U HATE GENESECT, NOIS?!


----------



## Nois (May 13, 2013)

Idk... It's just medicore in my book. And since I already find most legendaries way overrated, Genesect not appealing to me only enforces that feeling.

Maybe once I play the GenV games, I'll change my mind.


----------



## Aeternus (May 13, 2013)

Don't really care about it either tbh. But I really want to see Mewtwo kicking its butt in the movie lol


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 13, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> Monthly information from now on. The ball is officially rolling



That's great for the Japanese game owners. Question is whether it will ever come to the U.S. and Europe.


----------



## Nois (May 13, 2013)

Sure it will Kira, shit's selling right?


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 13, 2013)

Nois said:


> Sure it will Kira, shit's selling right?



Because that was the case with Deoxy's?


----------



## Nois (May 13, 2013)

Ah you mean the Poke specifically. I guess it's nice to be a Jap from time to time


----------



## Aeternus (May 13, 2013)

At least they get the original stuff.


----------



## Aeternus (May 13, 2013)

Pics of boxarts with better quality in case someone hasn't seen them.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 13, 2013)

Nois said:


> Nice set Khris





> I hate Genesect



I like Genesect, it's the only non-trio legend I like in GENV.



Kira Yamato said:


> Because that was the case with Deoxy's?



Wait, isn't Deoxy live right now? 



Dark Matter said:


> Pics of boxarts with better quality in case someone hasn't seen them.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



X cover looks a bit bland


----------



## Aeternus (May 13, 2013)

Yeah, it might be a bit. Not that I really mind. Xerneas is so cool anyway and I am definitely getting the X version.
Although now that I think of it, they might not even be the finished versions. Still plenty of time till October for them to change.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 13, 2013)

Covers give a hint of Light vs. Dark vibe if you ask me. Especially when you look at the backgrounds.


----------



## Scizor (May 13, 2013)

Xerneas is awesome, but Yveltal is even more awesome imo.

Y version it is for me.


----------



## Aeternus (May 13, 2013)

Hmm.. Now that you mention it, it is possible. Going solely by that, Xerneas is Light and Yveltat is Dark?


----------



## Nois (May 13, 2013)

Dar/Normal and Light/Flying


----------



## Aeternus (May 13, 2013)

Could also mean that Xerneas is at least part-Light Pokemon. Or the opposite, since in Gen 5 Reshiram was in Black and Zekrom was in White.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 13, 2013)

Maybe there's another new type that Yveltal will be part of. 



Scizor said:


> Xerneas is awesome, but Yveltal is even more awesome imo.
> 
> Y version it is for me.



Really depends on the version exclusive Pokemon, but yeah. I really want a Yveltal. GENII did it right when they let you catch both Ho-oH and Lugia.


----------



## Scizor (May 13, 2013)

Khris said:


> Really depends of the version exclusive Pokemon, but yeah. I really want a Yveltal. GENII did it right when they let you catch both Ho-oH and Lugia.



Yeah, I didn't even think of that 

But as it stands now it'll be Y-version for me


----------



## Aeternus (May 13, 2013)

Khris said:


> Really depends of the version exclusive Pokemon, but yeah. I



True. Both in Gen 3 and 4, Sapphire and Diamond had better version-exclusive Pokemon and I somehow ended up buying the other versions...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 13, 2013)

Because Zangoose^


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 13, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Yeah, I didn't even think of that
> 
> But as it stands now it'll be Y-version for me



Love that Shingeki no Kyojin set BTW. 



Dark Matter said:


> True. Both in Gen 3 and 4, Sapphire and Diamond had better version-exclusive Pokemon and I somehow ended up buying the other versions...



I know right. I've learned my lesson. So I always do my research. 

But it really depends on the Pokemon I like.


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 13, 2013)

Don't know if this was posted. 

Link removed 

Would be awesome if all this was legit.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 13, 2013)

Fake fake fake^


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 13, 2013)

> immune to Dragon, super effective against Dragon, Dark, and Fighting




If this is true than holy shit


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 13, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Fake fake fake^



No shit Sherlock, I just said it would be awesome if it were all legit


----------



## Aeternus (May 13, 2013)

Khris said:


> If this is true than holy shit



No kidding. And dual-type attacks? Fake.



> I know right. I've learned my lesson. So I always do my research.


I didn't use to look these things up on the Internet. This time I am definitely doing it. Just hope X has better version-exclusives.


----------



## DedValve (May 13, 2013)

Sylveons typing was hinted at at pokemon smash.

She's strong against ice, weak against fighting, not immune against poison

The hosts tested to see if Sylveon was Fighting – she failed.
Next they tested to see if she was strong against ice – she was!
She was strong against Ice, so they tested if she was Steel by using poison type on her – She wasn’t resistant

Video starts at around 43 minutes


Sylveons typing is obviously


----------



## Aeternus (May 13, 2013)

They are just messing with us. Just reveal the type already!! And please, not Fairy. Name it whatever else you want.


----------



## Swarmy (May 13, 2013)

Dark Matter said:


> They are just messing with us. Just reveal the type already!! And please, not Fairy. Name it whatever else you want.



Girly?


----------



## Nois (May 13, 2013)

I just hope this new type thing doesn't derp the franchise into oblivion

the new type name will be CANDY



everyone knows Candy > Dragon


----------



## Aeternus (May 13, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> Girly?



A splendid choice indeed


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 13, 2013)

Dark Matter said:


> No kidding. And dual-type attacks? Fake.
> 
> 
> I didn't use to look these things up on the Internet. This time I am definitely doing it. Just hope X has better version-exclusives.



I just hope they offer both Xerneas and Yveltal in each version, but you can catch the mascot earlier like GENII. 



DedValve said:


> *She's strong against ice*



As if Ice wasn't usless enough already


----------



## Swarmy (May 13, 2013)

Nois said:


> I just hope this new type thing doesn't derp the franchise into oblivion
> 
> the new type name will be CANDY
> 
> ...



A lollipop pokemon?


----------



## Aeternus (May 13, 2013)

Khris said:


> I just hope they offer both Xerneas and Yveltal in each version, but you can catch the mascot earlier like GENII.
> 
> 
> 
> As if Ice wasn't usless enough already



Something like this would be great. I admit that I am not that big of an Yveltal fan as you guys are but I would like to have the opportunity to catch him too.

Hmm... Curious to see its other strengths and weaknesses.


----------



## Nois (May 13, 2013)

I think they should go full mimic of Gen1 and 2 here. Two regions available [airplane in my pokemanz]

Mascot catchable earlier and preferably a pokedex with only about 100 new Pokemon.

And bring back Red goddamnit


----------



## Aeternus (May 13, 2013)

Nois said:


> I think they should go full mimic of Gen1 and 2 here. Two regions available [airplane in my pokemanz]



I would like to see that. And it would be a nice chance for someone like me who hasn't played B/W, to see the Unova region.


----------



## Nois (May 13, 2013)

I've not played through the Unova games either, though I got up to the third badge in B/W. Idk if they'll include two regions though, seeing how Unova got 4 games.


----------



## Aeternus (May 13, 2013)

Who knows. Maybe Hoenn could be included instead.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 13, 2013)




----------



## Aeternus (May 13, 2013)

Suddenly I am starting to like Chespin more. I wonder why


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 13, 2013)

If Chespin fully evolves into Dark/Grass it'll be my starter. 

My favorite fake evo so far:-


----------



## Aeternus (May 13, 2013)

Either Grass/Dark or Grass/Fighting. Don't know which one I would choose. Just hope the evolutions are cool.
Saw that pic too, all three of the evolutions in it were great.Though somehow I doubt the real one is going to be so cool...
Btw, ow that I think of it, it has been 10 years since R/S were released. Can't believe it's been that much. Feels like yesterday when they bought me Ruby for my birthday back then. Now I feel old lol


----------



## Nois (May 13, 2013)

Hoenn is a viable option for an additional region, seeing how Gen4 allowed a native access to Gen2 Pokemon with HG/SS. It'd be nice to both, get a remade Hoenn and access to Gen3 stuff, right?

Chespin initially seemed to me a lot like Ratata and it's equivalents. It it evolves into a nice squirrel and then some other stuff, and gets a nice type, I'm all for it.

Grass/Dark I'm not liking; deffinitely Grass/Fighting.

Fennekin could be pure Fire and Froakie Water/Psychic.


----------



## Aeternus (May 13, 2013)

I think we can all be sure that a Gen 3 remake is pretty going to happen after X/Y. Curious to see how Hoenn would look in 3D


----------



## Nois (May 13, 2013)

I was thinking that maybe they'd make things fresh if they made Hoenn accessible as a feature of Pokemon Z.

Another thing is... What the fuck will the mascot of Z look like


----------



## Aeternus (May 13, 2013)

Pretty sure we will find out when X/Y are released. In Gen 3 and 4, the version mascots of the enhanced remakes were available in the original games post-game IIRC. Don't know if this was also the case in B/W.

Also gotta agree with Khris on the Chespin thing. It would be awesome if he was Grass/Dark.


----------



## Nois (May 13, 2013)

Chespin Grass/Dark
Fennekin Fire/Psychic
Froakie Water/Fighting


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 13, 2013)

Nois said:


> I was thinking that maybe they'd make things fresh if they made Hoenn accessible as a feature of Pokemon Z.
> 
> Another thing is... What the fuck will the mascot of Z look like



Gorilla with spiky blonde hair


----------



## Aeternus (May 13, 2013)

Nois said:


> Chespin Grass/Dark
> Fennekin Fire/Psychic
> Froakie Water/Fighting



No problem by me.


----------



## Nois (May 13, 2013)

Khris said:


> Gorilla with spiky blonde hair



Do it GAYM FEEKZ


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 13, 2013)

Nois said:


> Do it GAYM FEEKZ



Fighting type special move name Turtle Beam


----------



## Nois (May 13, 2013)

So much attention

Took me this many years to discover you can rematch leaders in Emerald


----------



## Hydro Spiral (May 13, 2013)

Z should be like a conjoint sequel or something 

Give X & Y their own stories, similar to BW but more expansive, and tie all the plot points together in the 3rd version. That'd be sweet.


----------



## Nois (May 13, 2013)

Interesting A new take on things, eh?

And then just add in Hoenn, for the kick


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 13, 2013)

Hoenn will be included in the GENII remakes. Yes, it will happen eventually.


----------



## Nois (May 13, 2013)

Khris, your set makes me go


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 13, 2013)

:ignoramus


----------



## Sunrider (May 13, 2013)

Nois said:


> Khris, your set makes me go


I know, right?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 13, 2013)




----------



## Nois (May 13, 2013)

Shame she's like half my age


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 13, 2013)

Wh'oo the bloody hell is ' that?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 13, 2013)

You fuckers never heard of Chloe Grace Moretz?


----------



## Nois (May 13, 2013)

I have, hence the age comment


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 13, 2013)

I can't wait for Carrie and Kick-Ass 2 man


----------



## Stunna (May 13, 2013)

Moretz is _fyyyne._


----------



## Nois (May 13, 2013)

Khris said:


> I can't wait for Carrie and Kick-Ass 2 man



Das so TRUUUU


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 13, 2013)

Nois said:


> Another thing is... What the fuck will the mascot of Z look like


If we go with the Norse theory, then it's a serpentine dragon.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 13, 2013)

Khris said:


> You fuckers never heard of Chloe Grace Moretz?



Damn she looks older


----------



## Cobalt (May 13, 2013)

Can October be here now? God this wait is going to be awful new Pokemon make me so excited


----------



## Sunrider (May 13, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Moretz is _fyyyne._


I'll leave my lecherous comments regarding Moretz for the day she turns 18.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 13, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Moretz is _fyyyne._



Yeah she does 




Nois said:


> Das so TRUUUU







St NightRazr said:


> Damn she looks older



I know right


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 13, 2013)

Well I bet all you old men are exasperated with me now eh?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 13, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> I'll leave my lecherous comments regarding Moretz for the day she turns 18.



This guy. This guys right here


----------



## Blunt (May 13, 2013)

Do they normally reveal the version exclusive Pokemon for each game before the games are released? I can't remember; I never followed the release of Pokemon games so closely before now.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 13, 2013)

Yeah blunt as can be yeah


----------



## Nois (May 13, 2013)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> If we go with the Norse theory, then it's a serpentine dragon.



Old Germanic/Norse fits the bill

And fuck yes Jormungandr. The European Viper has a zig zag pattern on its back, so they could just tie it in.

A snake legendary


----------



## Blunt (May 13, 2013)

Have you guys been following the Pokemon ROM 4chan has been working on? A lot of the sprites look fucking awesome.




Scizor said:


>


This would be amazing


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 13, 2013)

4chan is for scourges yo

I'd freaking love a serpent.


----------



## Blunt (May 13, 2013)

You don't gotta post there to appreciate that a lot of the pokemon look way cooler than real ones



You can click the ones that don't have sprites for their concept art.

And they have a serpent legendary


----------



## Malicious Friday (May 13, 2013)

Dark Matter said:


> Pics of boxarts with better quality in case someone hasn't seen them.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I really don't like the boxarts. They just seem too plain. They could have added a coordinate plane behind or something. Just sayin'


----------



## Nois (May 13, 2013)

I for one like them, simple and to the point


----------



## Blunt (May 13, 2013)

Nois said:


> I for one like them, simple and to the point


My favorites


----------



## Blunt (May 13, 2013)

And the rival's name is Doucharde


----------



## Nois (May 13, 2013)

:galaxyfuckingryomathesizeofarceus


----------



## Death-kun (May 13, 2013)

I think the boxarts look absolutely perfect. Sweet and simple.


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 13, 2013)

I wonder when humans will be revealed as a new pokemon species.


----------



## Stunna (May 13, 2013)

I also appreciate the simplicity of the boxart.


----------



## Malicious Friday (May 13, 2013)

Blunt said:


> My favorites
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





Blunt said:


> And the rival's name is Doucharde



The entire bottom half and the cowboy. 



Blunt said:


> Jynx.
> 
> If you count Blacks as people.



...I hope you're joking...


----------



## Aeternus (May 14, 2013)

Blunt said:


> You don't gotta post there to appreciate that a lot of the pokemon look way cooler than real ones
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Honestly, they did a pretty good job with that. Wish some of them were real. My favourite must be Fantasmare. Ghost horse ftw!! lol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 14, 2013)

*New Trailer*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 14, 2013)

*English names confirmed*

Following its reveal in CoroCoro on Saturday, The Pok?mon Company has now announced the US names of the latest Pok?mon. First, *Gogoat shall be known as Gogoat.* Elikiteru will be known as Helioptile, Yayakoma will be known as Fletchling and Yancham will be known as Panchum. In addition to this, they have also confirmed a few other bits. First, the Karos Region shall be called Kalos and Miare City shall be called Lumiose City. The move Parting Remark will be called and Parabola Charge will be . They also sent a new batch of directfeed screenshots, which have been added to our pre-release screenshot page.

YES they kept the name GoGOAT


----------



## Aeternus (May 14, 2013)

I want that game. NOW!! It looks so amazing. And the graphics look so good. Honestly, I am really thinking of using the female protagonist. So Robin is Fire/Flying, nice. Why isn't it October yet?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 14, 2013)

*Region Map*



I love how there are many rivers/water-ways..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 14, 2013)

*Official US Box-arts*






Love the background texture. Fixes how bland it looked before.


----------



## Aeternus (May 14, 2013)

Kalos lol The area looks nice. As for the names. Helioptile and Fletchling are ok I guess but I suppose they will grow on me later but Panchum sounds cool. And Lumiose is not bad either.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 14, 2013)

*Official art for all new Pokemon*


----------



## Aeternus (May 14, 2013)

Khris said:


> Official US Box-arts
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice ones.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 14, 2013)

Stonehenge


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 14, 2013)




----------



## Aeternus (May 14, 2013)

Someone should tell them that Stonehedge is in England, not France 

But yeah, it is going to be awesome walking in it. Wonder if a legendary is going to be involved with it. Would love a in-game event based on it.


----------



## Death-kun (May 14, 2013)

Is Fletchling really gonna be Fire/Flying!?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 14, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Is Fletchling really gonna be Fire/Flying!?



Apparently so. 



The region looks absolutely stunning.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 14, 2013)




----------



## Aeternus (May 14, 2013)

Just release the game already...
And in the trailer it was shown using a Fire attack. Sure the attack could just be that but it does increase the chances of it being that too.


----------



## Aeternus (May 14, 2013)

Khris said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Both look quite good. I'm going to have a hard time choosing one.


----------



## Death-kun (May 14, 2013)

I see. That's awesome.  

Both him and Helioptile are gonna be awesome in my party.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 14, 2013)

Don't they look like Pokemon?


----------



## Aeternus (May 14, 2013)

Well, someone here sure thoroughly examined that trailer lol Most likely they are unrevealed Pokemon, yeah. Since it hasn't been stated whether animals exist there or not.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 14, 2013)

More Screens 

















HUD looks great, so are the Menus


----------



## Pesky Bug (May 14, 2013)

Oh, man, that 3D gameplay... It looks crazy. Too bad it'll be quite a while before I even think about getting a 3DS. 

So glad they kept Gogoat's name. And Panchum... hell yeah.
Map reminded me a bit of a farm when I first glanced over it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 14, 2013)

Job well done GameFreak.


----------



## Death-kun (May 14, 2013)

Dat challenge screen.


----------



## Pesky Bug (May 14, 2013)

Woah, so random trainer will bet their own VS Screen thingy?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 14, 2013)

DNA logo on the wrist-devices


----------



## Aeternus (May 14, 2013)

The menu screens and the VS look good.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 14, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Dat challenge screen.



N needs to be reintroduced just because of that challenge screen.


----------



## Nois (May 14, 2013)

I wake up to all these info

HHHHHHHNNNNNNGHH the FEEEELZ


----------



## Pesky Bug (May 14, 2013)

This is reminding me of when BW was released. 

It was the 1st Pokemon Generation that I'd been there to witness and I made a comment on how they should have the Japanese and localized versions released together, since the wait is killing everyone and the Jap even went on a rampage against fansite for spoiling stuff. And a whole shitload of people kept saying how such a thing is inconceivable because of the amount of work needed to localize games. Guess someone found a way...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 14, 2013)




----------



## Aeternus (May 14, 2013)

If there is a will, there is a way.


----------



## Aeternus (May 14, 2013)

Khris said:


>



lololololololol


----------



## Nois (May 14, 2013)

Flechling and Panchum main party members get


----------



## Pesky Bug (May 14, 2013)

Khris said:


>


You sure are having fun with all this.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 14, 2013)

^^^ 



Marill possibly part of the Kalos Pokedex


----------



## Aeternus (May 14, 2013)

All this new Pokemon info has greatly affected his mental state. Something needs to be done _calls the shrink_


----------



## Xeogran (May 14, 2013)

So who's excited for the now-confirmed Fairy Types? After the source for the new Pokemon english names has been correct, the same person told us that there will be a Fairy type, and that flying Pokemon (or these with Levitate) will have a special, new way of battling.

Also, dual-typed moves and EVs being visible.


----------



## Aeternus (May 14, 2013)

Can't say I am excited over it. Not feeling the name at all. As for the others, cool I guess.


----------



## Alaude (May 14, 2013)

Looks awesome 

I can't wait for it


----------



## Scizor (May 14, 2013)

So much great news 

New/alternate outfits and accessories for your trainer 

The names of the Pok?s and the moves are cool (Helioptile/parabolic charge, especially). Kalos also has a nice ring to it and looks great imo.

The 3D world looks amazing and the battles look ****ing awesome! Can't wait for this game to be released.

I really wonder what other new Pok?mon they have up their sleave.. The psuedo-legendary better be amazing

Also, the challenge screen, the menus and the text bubbles also look great.
And the boxarts 

Edit:


> That's not all, however, as you have the ability to later get various bits of clothing and accessories throughout the Kalos region. You can then return home and change your appearance at any time. We'll be providing a list of all the items of clothing as the game is released.


----------



## Nois (May 14, 2013)

The 3D graphics enforce my impression that this gen will have Pokemon of slightly simpler designs


----------



## Aeternus (May 14, 2013)

Now show us the starter evolutions!!


----------



## Alaude (May 14, 2013)

Scizor said:


>



Awesome


----------



## Azeruth (May 14, 2013)

I haven't been this excited for a game to come out in a long time.


----------



## Nois (May 14, 2013)

Dark Matter said:


> Now show us the starter evolutions!!



And the generation mascot


----------



## Aeternus (May 14, 2013)

Still curious to see if you can ride other Pokemon other than Gogoat


----------



## Nois (May 14, 2013)

Calling it now. One of the events will be a race track

Riding a motherfucking Arcanine in a Tour de Kalos

so much  today


----------



## Neo Arcadia (May 14, 2013)

Leon Soryu said:


> So who's excited for the now-confirmed Fairy Types? After the source for the new Pokemon english names has been correct, the same person told us that there will be a Fairy type, and that flying Pokemon (or these with Levitate) will have a special, new way of battling.
> 
> Also, dual-typed moves and EVs being visible.



Poison has FINALLY gotten okay offensively.

I never thought the day would come... Being SE against a type immune to Dragon was an extreme measure, but the only thing that could work.


----------



## Aeternus (May 14, 2013)

Nois said:


> Calling it now. One of the events will be a race track
> 
> Riding a motherfucking Arcanine in a Tour de Kalos
> 
> so much  today



I want an event like this. Game Freak, make it happen.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 14, 2013)

> Zigzagoon is part of the Kalos Pok?dex, just before Fletchling



Interesting. So no new pure normal Poke this time? 


Also, this gives some hope for Hoenn.


EDIT: Would rather have Whismur though.


----------



## Aeternus (May 14, 2013)

Well there is still the early rat Pokemon.


----------



## Nois (May 14, 2013)

Dark Matter said:


> I want an event like this. Game Freak, make it happen.


I can imagine the race being an event in the biggest city of the region, or something like that. And people going multiplayer in it over wifi


Khris said:


> Interesting. So no new pure normal Poke this time?
> 
> 
> Also, this gives some hope for Hoenn.



I know right? With the contemporary tech there's no issues with the medium capacity like it was with Gen3 etc. so they can simply fit another region in

Unless they want to cash in on those remakes like a boss.

Also, Zigzagoon beats Whismur in terms of HM slavery potential.


----------



## Basilikos (May 14, 2013)

Seesh this thread is moving fast.


----------



## Nois (May 14, 2013)

It's the same every time a new Gen comes out


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 14, 2013)

Scizor said:


>



Finally, took em long enough though.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 14, 2013)

The ability to ride certain in certain areas seems interesting, but I'm more happy to hear that you can personalize your character to a certain degree.


----------



## ElementX (May 14, 2013)

Too much awesome for my brain to handle. 

I'ma need that 3DS now.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 14, 2013)

Can't wait until October comes around so Ican get both versions of the game.


----------



## Aeternus (May 14, 2013)

Basilikos said:


> Seesh this thread is moving fast.



There has been so much new info on the new games these past few days, so this is natural. Have a feeling this is nothing though to what is going to be revealed later.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 14, 2013)

Henshin's a GOGOAT BABY!


----------



## Scizor (May 14, 2013)

*Go Gogo*at! will become reality


----------



## Aeternus (May 14, 2013)

Still don't whether I like that name or not.


----------



## Bioness (May 14, 2013)

Scizor said:


>



Does this mean they will finally fix the names of previous Pokemon like Feraligatr and Victreebel.


----------



## Aeternus (May 14, 2013)

Don't really see the point in fixing those. They have been called like this for over 10 years now.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 14, 2013)

Look we got super grass

 Well my my are those a pair of Air Treks I spy?

Woah watch out guys we got a bad ass with *11* Pokemon here


----------



## Aeternus (May 14, 2013)

3 Pokedex. Interesting.


----------



## shinethedown (May 14, 2013)

Wow all the new news we have gotten is epic , so glad I have got a 3ds now. Can't wait to see if we get any evo's of the pokemon that we have been shown so far.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 14, 2013)

Im getting myself another 3DS after I get a WiiU XD
Cant wait for the new bundles >


----------



## 王志鍵 (May 14, 2013)

Holy fucking shit this is awesome


----------



## Hydro Spiral (May 14, 2013)

October can't come soon enough mang


----------



## Big Mom (May 14, 2013)

Looking forward to a Fairy type


----------



## Big Mom (May 14, 2013)

Although I want a Germ Type!


----------



## Aeternus (May 14, 2013)

Just hope I have a 3DS by the time X/Y is out because so far...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 14, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Looking forward to a Fairy type


----------



## Aeternus (May 14, 2013)

Can't imagine Snubull being an actual Fairy Pokemon lol


----------



## Sunrider (May 14, 2013)

Hey, if Mawile can be part Fairy, Snubull can be all Fairy.


----------



## Bioness (May 14, 2013)

Dark Matter said:


> Don't really see the point in fixing those. They have been called like this for over 10 years now.



Just because something has been around for a while doesn't mean it can't be improved. There are some move names that were also the result the character limit that would be better changed as well.



Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Although I want a Germ Type!



No...just no.


----------



## Cheeky (May 14, 2013)

There's not actually going to be a Fairy-type, is there?


----------



## Pesky Bug (May 14, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Does this mean they will finally fix the names of previous Pokemon like Feraligatr and Victreebel.


No. That's their correct spelling. There's no need to fix.



Dark Matter said:


> Can't imagine Snubull being an actual Fairy Pokemon lol


It already is one, kinda. Its species is The Fairy Pokemon.
Granbull is also The Fairy Pokemon. Now THAT I can't imagine.


----------



## Bioness (May 14, 2013)

I really hope there isn't going to be a fairy type it just seems off. Though maybe it can't be that off given the already overlapping types such as Rock and Ground. And they made sense of Flying and Bug, so it is possible, though the meta might get crazy cause of it, not to mention they'll have to populate the type if they don't plan to change previous Pokemon's types.



Pesky Bug said:


> No. That's their correct spelling. There's no need to fix.



No that is not their correct spelling, it was changed because of the character limit, those aren't the only ones as well.

A game should evolve and fix their mistakes or overcome the previous limitations, not just leave them because people are afraid of change.


----------



## Aeternus (May 14, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> Hey, if Mawile can be part Fairy, Snubull can be all Fairy.


Who said I can imagine Mawile being part Fairy? lol



Pesky Bug said:


> No. That's their correct spelling. There's no need to fix.
> 
> It already is one, kinda. Its species is The Fairy Pokemon.
> Granbull is also The Fairy Pokemon. Now THAT I can't imagine.


Agreed.
I know but still lol


----------



## RPG Maker (May 14, 2013)

Maybe?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 14, 2013)

Whats this?


----------



## Aeternus (May 14, 2013)

@Bioness: This has nothing to do with fear of change. Those Pokemon have those names for over 10 years now. People know them like this. And frankly I think they shouldn't change  them. Not that I would mind if they did but I just think it is too late for that now anyway.

Honestly, the team responsible for creating the English names, should have been more careful back then. They knew they only had a limited number of letters to use per name, why didn't they just come with a different name?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 14, 2013)

Victreebel can change but Feraligatr is  based cash


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 14, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> RPG Maker said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe?
> ...


Kalos and Hoenn in a hopeful positioning.


----------



## Aeternus (May 14, 2013)

That was Hoenn? I honestly didn't recognize it...


----------



## RPG Maker (May 14, 2013)

Dark Matter said:


> That was Hoenn? I honestly didn't recognize it...


Kalos could be east of Johto and North of Hoenn (being located south-east of Johto). Map shown with Kalos slapped on is Johto and Kanto.


----------



## Bioness (May 14, 2013)

Dark Matter said:


> @Bioness: This has nothing to do with fear of change. Those Pokemon have those names for over 10 years now. People know them like this. And frankly I think they shouldn't change  them. Not that I would mind if they did but I just think it is too late for that now anyway.
> 
> Honestly, the team responsible for creating the English names, should have been more careful back then. They knew they only had a limited number of letters to use per name, why didn't they just come with a different name?



When Pokemon first came out the people in charge of making names did not really put much forethought in it, the first 2 generations had a bunch of problems relating to errors and balancing issues because a lot of it was overlooked or not bothered with.

They should have fixed this stuff back in Generation 3 when they changed the data format, but left those limitations there when they no longer served much of a purpose.

It is all about refining and making the game better, and that includes making the names of Pokemon and moves more coherent.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 14, 2013)

RPG Maker said:


> Maybe?



Holy shit if this is true


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 14, 2013)

Hoenn's a freaking Archipalego.

No. Ish not true


----------



## ElementX (May 14, 2013)

That does match up well, but seeing as its based off france, and Unova was so far away I can't see it. 

So Fairy is weak to Poison and Steel? I figured it would be weak to Fighting not only because of Pokemon Smash but because most of the changed pokemon are probably going to be former normal types. That would make it more consistent. But I guess they didn't want to give fighting 6 advantages.


----------



## Aeternus (May 14, 2013)

Bioness said:


> When Pokemon first came out the people in charge of making names did not really put much forethought in it, the first 2 generations had a bunch of problems relating to errors and balancing issues because a lot of it was overlooked or not bothered with.
> 
> They should have fixed this stuff back in Generation 3 when they changed the data format, but left those limitations there when they no longer served much of a purpose.
> 
> It is all about refining and making the game better, and that includes making the names of Pokemon and moves more coherent.



Not saying you don't have a point but I just think it is too late for that anymore. Plus changing the name of the Pokemon and the name of a move is not really the same thing.


----------



## Bioness (May 14, 2013)

ElementX said:


> That does match up well, but seeing as its based off france, and Unova was so far away I can't see it.
> 
> So Fairy is weak to Poison and Steel? I figured it would be weak to Fighting not only because of Pokemon Smash but because most of the changed pokemon are probably going to be former normal types. That would make it more consistent. But I guess they didn't want to give fighting 6 advantages.



Finally giving Poison another advantage would be good seeing as how it is the "weakest" type overall in usefulness. Though if you have ever read through the type pages on Bulbapedia you would see that each type "specializes" in a kind of strategy.

Psychic - usually sweepers with weak defenses
Grass - inflicting status problems and providing sustain
Ghost - inflicting status problems and have good resistences
Dragon - will kill EVERYTHING
Ice - will kill Dragon, not many resist it
Ground/Rock/Steel - physical walls
Steel - resists fucking everything

But with Poison they are just kinda meh, they can poison and are immune to it, that's about all there is to them.



Dark Matter said:


> Not saying you don't have a point but I just think it is too late for that anymore. Plus changing the name of the Pokemon and the name of a move is not really the same thing.



I always see change as a good thing and have a "never too late" mindset, difference of opinions I suppose.


----------



## Big Mom (May 14, 2013)

Whats wrong with germ type?


----------



## Aeternus (May 14, 2013)

Have nothing against change, just think that in this case it doesn't really matter tbh. Well even if they do it, it's not like their names are going to change completely. Just a letter is going to be added. Not even the pronounciation would change. But anyway, no such thing has been announced so far.

And since apparently the Fairy thing is happening, at least they could change its name.


----------



## RPG Maker (May 14, 2013)

Dark Matter said:


> And since apparently the Fairy thing is happening, at least they could change its name.


Where has this been confirmed at?


----------



## Aeternus (May 14, 2013)

I don't know lol Everybody seems rather confident that it's happening.


----------



## Bioness (May 14, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Whats wrong with germ type?



You're kidding right? 

It sounds in no way appealing, the only reason Bug type even exists is because Satoshi Tajiri had a hard-on for them. But Germs? Yeah that is just terrible, there is nothing desirable about germs, perhaps Virus, but only in the Digimon sense and Pokemon is not like that.



Dark Matter said:


> I don't know lol Everybody seems rather confident that it's happening.



I think you are mistaking discussion for confirmation.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 14, 2013)

Germs would only make sense if you go and study microbiomes in pokemon


----------



## Aeternus (May 14, 2013)

Doesn't seem that much like a discussion to me but anyway lol
And yeah, no germ type.


----------



## ElementX (May 14, 2013)

Nobody is 100% confident but the first person that leaked it has been a reliable source before and and the second just revealed the english names of the new pokemon before nintendo did. So its looking really likely.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 15, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Although I want a Germ Type!


not me ,a gemstone or crystal type would be more interesting.


----------



## Basilikos (May 15, 2013)

I'm surprised we still don't know what types Yveltal and Xerneas are yet.

We need moar info leaks.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 15, 2013)

RPG Maker said:


> Maybe?


----------



## Aeternus (May 15, 2013)

Basilikos said:


> I'm surprised we still don't know what types Yveltal and Xerneas are yet.
> 
> We need moar info leaks.



True. Not like it is guess their types by looking at them either...


----------



## Aeternus (May 15, 2013)

What I like about the new system is how the Pokemon actually move and react to attacks. Plus they have done a nice job with the protagonists' desings in this generation.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 15, 2013)

Basilikos said:


> I'm surprised we still don't know what types Yveltal and Xerneas are yet.
> 
> We need moar info leaks.



Dark/Fairy and Psychic/Fairy


----------



## Aeternus (May 15, 2013)

That Eevee design... I WANT IT 



Khris said:


> Dark/Fairy and Psychic/Fairy



You better be wrong about it mister


----------



## Death-kun (May 15, 2013)

That Eevee design is very cool. 

And I love the first person animation when you throw a Pokeball to catch a Pokemon.


----------



## Scizor (May 15, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> And I love the first person animation when you throw a Pokeball to catch a Pokemon.



Me too; it looks awesome =D


----------



## Aeternus (May 15, 2013)

Curious to see if a new battle system is going to be introduce like it happened in the previous generations with the Double and the Triple battles. Doubt they are going to make Quadruple battles but given the whole new system you never know.


----------



## Nois (May 15, 2013)

Quadruple battles would be stupid imo. It's like turning Pokemon into freaking Fire Emblem


----------



## Aeternus (May 15, 2013)

I agree with you, hence me doubting it is going to be introduced. But since there are new game mechanics here, I bet they are going to introduce something battle-related.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 15, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> No. That's their correct spelling. There's no need to fix.


this, a lot of the pokemon have intended misspells and i like it.


----------



## ElementX (May 15, 2013)

Basilikos said:


> I'm surprised we still don't know what types Yveltal and Xerneas are yet.
> 
> We need moar info leaks.



According to the first leak Yveltal is Dark/Flying and Xerneas is pure Fairy.



Dark Matter said:


> Curious to see if a new battle system is going to be introduce like it happened in the previous generations with the Double and the Triple battles. Doubt they are going to make Quadruple battles but given the whole new system you never know.



Apparently there's gonna be some new battle that only flying and levitating pokemon can enter.


----------



## Nois (May 15, 2013)

ElementX said:


> According to the first leak Yveltal is Dark/Flying and Xerneas is pure Fairy.


This would be hella gay.


> Apparently there's gonna be some new battle that only flying and levitating pokemon can enter.



This would be nice


----------



## Scizor (May 15, 2013)

If Fairy-type really gets introduced and if it really is immune to dragon things are gonna change, lol


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 15, 2013)

Screw that shit ^


----------



## ElementX (May 15, 2013)

Well dragons only really use dragon attacks for STAB right? I mean its only super effective against itself so thats not gonna change too much. 

It being super effective against dragons will though. Picture clefairy OHKO'ing a dragonite


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 15, 2013)

And you think the Metagame is unbalanced now? HAHAHAHAHA

Fairy and Ice type moves on mons is ridiculous


----------



## Aeternus (May 15, 2013)

ElementX said:


> According to the first leak Yveltal is Dark/Flying and Xerneas is pure Fairy.
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently there's gonna be some new battle that only flying and levitating pokemon can enter.


I still stand by what I said to Khris earlier about that. You better be wrong about it mister 
Really want to see what they mean by that.



ElementX said:


> It being super effective against dragons will though. Picture clefairy OHKO'ing a dragonite


lol Can imagine the funny pics from now.


----------



## Axl Low (May 15, 2013)

Y is Steel Dark with Levitate or an ability that makes it aviod ground/fighting attacks 
X is Fairy and Psychic 

poison and ice needs buffs :<
like a corrosive poison [that works on steel] while lowering defense >
and ice needs like an absolute zero move that instantly freezes a pokemon for 2 turns


----------



## Nois (May 15, 2013)

ElementX said:


> Well dragons only really use dragon attacks for STAB right? I mean its only super effective against itself so thats not gonna change too much.
> 
> It being super effective against dragons will though. Picture clefairy OHKO'ing a dragonite



Right in the childhood


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 15, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> Y is Steel Dark with Levitate or an ability that makes it aviod ground/fighting attacks
> X is Fairy and Psychic
> 
> poison and ice needs buffs :<
> ...


You harp on dragons for being too overpowered and you start saying this shit?

Come on.

Its the stat bases anyway, druddigon's real crap without proper set up and Haxorus is outclassed.


----------



## Axl Low (May 15, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> You harp on dragons for being too overpowered and you start saying this shit?
> 
> Come on.
> 
> Its the stat bases anyway, druddigon's real crap without proper set up and Haxorus is outclassed.



Im being silly.


----------



## Scizor (May 15, 2013)

ElementX said:


> Well dragons only really use dragon attacks for STAB right? I mean its only super effective against itself so thats not gonna change too much.
> 
> It being super effective against dragons will though. Picture clefairy OHKO'ing a dragonite



STAB is serious business


----------



## Aeternus (May 15, 2013)

The funny thing is that acid usually corrodes steel from what I know in RL. Some acids at least.


----------



## ElementX (May 15, 2013)

You know what would be cool? If you could somehow change a pokemon's type. Similar to formes, but without any type of aesthetic change. So you could have Clefairy in a Normal Forme and Fairy Forme. 

And give us a Dragon Forme Charizard and Gyarados too 

Pretty sure this won't happen, but i can dream...


----------



## Bioness (May 15, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> Y is Steel Dark with Levitate or an ability that makes it aviod ground/fighting attacks
> X is Fairy and Psychic
> 
> poison and ice needs buffs :<
> ...



Sheer Cold is the Absolute Zero move...because if something is Absolute Zero it won't just freeze the cells in the body it will disperse the atoms.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 15, 2013)

ElementX said:


> Well dragons only really use dragon attacks for STAB right? I mean its only super effective against itself so thats not gonna change too much.
> 
> It being super effective against dragons will though. *Picture clefairy OHKO'ing a dragonite *



I can't fucking wait for that.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 15, 2013)

Screw you Khris. Dont touch my dragons or my grace!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 15, 2013)

Make fairies immune to dragons too.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 15, 2013)

Oh go kindly fuck yourself and have a jolly good day. Harumph >_>


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 15, 2013)




----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 15, 2013)

Nein! I thoroughly decline! How about you deal with THIS


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 15, 2013)

Nois said:


> Quadruple battles would be stupid imo. It's like turning Pokemon into freaking Fire Emblem



That would be a real drag. What I've always wanted is for pokemon to be able to have 6 attacks instead of 4.


----------



## Axl Low (May 15, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Sheer Cold is the Absolute Zero move...because if something is Absolute Zero it won't just freeze the cells in the body it will disperse the atoms.



I see :<
how about a will o wisp move for freeze/ice? D:


----------



## Death-kun (May 15, 2013)

I can't wait for Fairy-type.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 15, 2013)

*Please be Sylphe Type**Please be Sylphe Type**Please be Sylphe Type**Please be Sylphe Type**Please be Sylphe Type**Please be Sylphe Type**Please be Sylphe Type**Please be Sylphe Type**Please be Sylphe Type**Please be Sylphe Type**Please be Sylphe Type**Please be Sylphe Type**Please be Sylphe Type**Please be Sylphe Type**Please be Sylphe Type**Please be Sylphe Type**Please be Sylphe Type**Please be Sylphe Type**Please be Sylphe Type**Please be Sylphe Type**Please be Sylphe Type**Please be Sylphe Type**Please be Sylphe Type**Please be Sylphe Type**Please be Sylphe Type**Please be Sylphe Type**Please be Sylphe Type**Please be Sylphe Type**Please be Sylphe Type**Please be Sylphe Type**Please be Sylphe Type**Please be Sylphe Type**Please be Sylphe Type**Please be Sylphe Type**Please be Sylphe Type**Please be Sylphe Type**Please be Sylphe Type**Please be Sylphe Type**Please be Sylphe Type**Please be Sylphe Type**Please be Sylphe Type**Please be Sylphe Type*


----------



## Aeternus (May 16, 2013)

Anything other than Fairy, I am fine with.



Mike Von J said:


> That would be a real drag. What I've always wanted is for pokemon to be able to have 6 attacks instead of 4.



That would be nice. It would be cool to have more attack options.


----------



## Axl Low (May 16, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I can't wait for Fairy-type.





St NightRazr said:


> *Please be Sylphe Type**Please be Sylphe Type**Please be Sylphe Type**Please be Sylphe Type**Please be Sylphe Type**Please be Sylphe Type**Please be Sylphe Type**Please be Sylphe Type**Please be Sylphe Type**Please be Sylphe Type**Please be Sylphe Type**Please be Sylphe Type**Please be Sylphe Type**Please be Sylphe Type**Please be Sylphe Type**Please be Sylphe Type**Please be Sylphe Type**Please be Sylphe Type**Please be Sylphe Type**Please be Sylphe Type**Please be Sylphe Type**Please be Sylphe Type**Please be Sylphe Type**Please be Sylphe Type**Please be Sylphe Type**Please be Sylphe Type**Please be Sylphe Type**Please be Sylphe Type**Please be Sylphe Type**Please be Sylphe Type**Please be Sylphe Type**Please be Sylphe Type**Please be Sylphe Type**Please be Sylphe Type**Please be Sylphe Type**Please be Sylphe Type**Please be Sylphe Type**Please be Sylphe Type**Please be Sylphe Type**Please be Sylphe Type**Please be Sylphe Type**Please be Sylphe Type*



actually slyph are magical fairy[ies] now that i remember it and are wind type


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 16, 2013)

INB$ Tornadus becomes pure sylph type.


----------



## ElementX (May 16, 2013)

Its probably not gonna be sylph. They're wind spirits, which is why a lot of people thought Sylveon was going to be flying. 

Fairy might be the only thing that fits.


----------



## Aeternus (May 16, 2013)

Sylphs were the air elementals in alchemy IIRC. Anyway, Light would have been a much better choice as a name.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 16, 2013)

Fairy makes more sense than light though. Considering they're retyping old Pokemon and all.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 16, 2013)

Doesnt make sense. This is elementals from SMT

Fairy sounds piss, go with Sylph


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 16, 2013)

Cela*FAIRY* sounds more fairy than light. So is Chansy and Jigglypuff.


----------



## Aeternus (May 16, 2013)

I don't know.

So besides Mawile, which other Pokemon are rumoured to be retyped?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 16, 2013)

Dark Matter said:


> I don't know.
> 
> So besides Mawile, which other Pokemon are rumoured to be retyped?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 16, 2013)

Dark Matter said:


> I don't know.
> 
> So besides Mawile, which other Pokemon are rumoured to be retyped?



No idea. But if am guessing that this fairy type thing is true, than some of these.



Or maybe the majority.


----------



## Aeternus (May 16, 2013)

Khris said:


> No idea. But if am guessing that this fairy type thing is true, than some of these.
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe the majority.



We sure are talking about a lot of potential Pokemon here. Last time a retype happened, only two Pokemon changed. But it should be noted that, at least the Pokemon that belong exclusively in this egg group, are not Pokemon that people really use for battling.


----------



## Blunt (May 16, 2013)

I really don't have a problem with a fairy type. It's like getting worked up over a pokemon being pink. I'm just happy to have a new type.


----------



## Basilikos (May 16, 2013)

Let's hope that fighting types aren't *so* dominant in the Pokemon X/Y metagame.


----------



## Aeternus (May 16, 2013)

Curious how Fairy moves are going to be like. 
Fairy Dust - Transforms the opponent into pumpkin for 2 to 5 turns lol


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 16, 2013)

Fairy's are just like weird and shit ya know. Pink is awesome, Wigglytuff bowls over everything


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 16, 2013)

Dark Matter said:


> We sure are talking about a lot of potential Pokemon here. Last time a retype happened, only two Pokemon changed. But it should be noted that, at least the Pokemon that belong exclusively in this egg group, are not Pokemon that people really use for battling.



Just throwing stuff out there.


----------



## Blunt (May 16, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Fairy's are just like weird and shit *ya know*. Pink is awesome, Wigglytuff bowls over everything


I don't. 

That's the point.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 16, 2013)

Gardevoir should be half fairy too.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 16, 2013)

Blunt said:


> I don't.
> 
> That's the point.



Do I need to have Castiel explain it to you?


----------



## Aeternus (May 16, 2013)

Khris said:


> Gardevoir should be half fairy too.


You never know. It may be. It certainly wouldn't be much of a surprise for it to be one.


----------



## Blunt (May 16, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Do I need to have Castiel explain it to you?


Apparently. I don't see how it's any different from Dragon, Bug or Ghost types. Besides the fact, of course, that it's called "fairy" which many guys obviously have a problem with likely because it makes it feel girly or some retarded shit along those lines.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 16, 2013)

I have a problem because it clashes with the lore precedent pokemon has set.  And besides there's nothing more girly in pokemon than a female Machamp.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 16, 2013)

Dark Matter said:


> You never know. It may be. It certainly wouldn't be much of a surprise for it to be one.



Someone also suspected that Azumarill might be half Fairy since it's probably part of the Kalos region. 



See the Marill behind Gogoat.


----------



## Aeternus (May 16, 2013)

It's not because it's girly or anything like this. Just not feeling it for some reason. Plus for me, it would make more sense to name it Light, since Dark already exists. But even if they call it Fairy in the end, can't say that I would mind it really that much.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 16, 2013)

Dark is the Evil type. To characterize demonic/shady methods

Which is why fight kicks its ass

If were going into elementals in lore it'd make sense to characterize it as the Sylph type


----------



## Aeternus (May 16, 2013)

Khris said:


> Someone also suspected that Azumarill might be half Fairy since it's probably part of the Kalos region.
> 
> 
> 
> See the Marill behind Gogoat.



Nah doubt they are going to retype it. Unlike Clefairy, it wouldn't make sense. Although granted, I know nothing about what are the criteria to belong in this type, so never say never.


----------



## Sunrider (May 16, 2013)

Dark Matter said:


> It's not because it's girly or anything like this. Just not feeing it for some reason. Plus for me, it would make more sense to name it Light, since Dark already exists. But even if they call it Fairy in the end, can't say that I would mind it really that much.


Ditto. 

If they insist on a fairy type, then fuck it, that's cool. No problems with it being called Fairy, there's no need to make the name macho to please some man-children.

My only opposition is that I just think a Light type would be a better fit (and overdue, as far as could be said for _any_ new type).


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 16, 2013)

Pokemon isnt Fairy Tail^

Though Im sure half of you wouldnt mind it. Logic is just as weird anyway. But pokemon has better lore.


----------



## Aeternus (May 16, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> a female Machamp.



I have to admit that for some reason, I never really thought of that one lol


----------



## Sunrider (May 16, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Pokemon isnt Fairy Tail^
> 
> Though Im sure half of you wouldnt mind it. Logic is just as weird anyway. But pokemon has better lore.


The fuck does Fairy Tail got to do with anything, and what's this got to do with the lore?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 16, 2013)

I dont know the aliens put it in your head dont yell at me.


----------



## Blunt (May 16, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> *I have a problem because it clashes with the lore precedent pokemon has set. * And besides there's nothing more girly in pokemon than a female Machamp.



In what way?


----------



## Aeternus (May 16, 2013)

Yeah, I am curious about that lore thing too.


----------



## Sunrider (May 16, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> I dont know the aliens put it in your head dont yell at me.


No; You made the comment, so explain why Light and/or Fairy has anything to do with Fairy Tail or the lore that you've got an erection for.


----------



## Bioness (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Sunrider (May 16, 2013)

I get the impression that you're excited?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 16, 2013)

Uhhh... Dragons?


I said what Pokemon isnt. As for the lore, im referring to the back story they give to flesh out the history in the series. Like those dungeons under undella town ect. Given what the fairy type is I just dont see how it would fit into the overall theme's we've been presented over the past.


----------



## Bioness (May 16, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> I get the impression that you're excited?



It is trilling to think about yes, to have 18 types and to think about the changes it might bring.



> An anonymous, supposedly ?genuine? source claims that the rumored ?Fairy-type? is a new type of Pok?mon that will be introduced in Pok?mon X and Pok?mon Y. According to the source, the newly discovered Eevee evolution, Sylveon, is ?Fairy-type,? and is weak against Poison and Steel-type Pok?mon, immune to Dragon-types, super-effective against Dragon, Dark and Fire-types. Below you can read more rumors on ?Fairy-type? Pok?mon, along with some unconfirmed details on Pok?mon X and Pok?mon Y.
> 
> 
> Fairy will be a new type. It is weak to Poison and Steel, immune to Dragon, super effective against Dragon, Dark, and Fighting, and Fire and Psychic-type Pokemon take half damage from it.
> ...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 16, 2013)

The water dark thing is why I think that  is false^


----------



## Sunrider (May 16, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Uhhh... Dragons?
> 
> 
> I said what Pokemon isnt. As for the lore, im referring to the back story they give to flesh out the history in the series. Like those dungeons under undella town ect. Given what the fairy type is I just dont see how it would fit into the overall theme's we've been presented over the past.


What does the presence of Dragon type have to do with anything? 

And one word: retcon. They did it when introducing Dark and Steel, they do it when introducing _any_ new Pokemon. The legends in Pokemon aren't exactly air tight, and the caves under Undella were gen 5. 

This is gen 6; whole new area, new Pokemon, new legends to accompany both.


----------



## Bioness (May 16, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> The water dark thing is why I think that  is false^



Why? All you have to go on is its first stage.

Though yes it is just rumors, the only part I am disappointed in is that the second gym leader might use Fairy, I think if they are to introduce a new type they should have it as a boss later in the game. In Gold and Silver, Steel was the 6th gym and Dark was the last of the Elite Four.


----------



## Aeternus (May 16, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> What does the presence of Dragon type have to do with anything?



I guess he is talking about the rumour that the new type is going to be immune to Dragon-type moves or super-effective to Dragon Pokemon.


----------



## Sunrider (May 16, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Though yes it is just rumors, the only part I am disappointed in is that the second gym leader might use Fairy, I think if they are to introduce a new type they should have it as a boss later in the game. In Gold and Silver, Steel was the 6th gym and Dark was the last of the Elite Four.


I don't think it matters where they place type specialists. Fairy will be a type like any other, with strengths and weaknesses. Nothing standout warranting a late-game placement; if a type existed that had no weaknesses (like Ghost Dark), I'd expect that in the later game. 

In fact, an early-game placement is probably the best idea for Fairy, to introduce it earlier, particularly for players eager to see it in action.

What the game needs is gyms and Elite Four that don't specialize by type: Switch it up, complicate it a bit for the player.


----------



## Aeternus (May 16, 2013)

Curious to see who dual-type attcks going to be.


----------



## Sunrider (May 16, 2013)

Dark Matter said:


> Curious to see who dual-type attcks going to be.


I am a bit curious about that myself. 

Solarbeam a dual Grass/Fire type attack.


----------



## Aeternus (May 16, 2013)

Grass/Light 

Anyway, this is the one rumour I believe is fake more than the others.


----------



## Sunrider (May 16, 2013)

Dark Matter said:


> Grass/Light


Yes, indeed. 

Icy Wind Ice/Flying, Silver Wind Bug/Flying? 

Thunderpunch Electric/Fighting? 

So many possibilities.


----------



## Aeternus (May 16, 2013)

I am more curious to see the damage calculation, especially when used on dual-type Pokemon. 
And I agree on the possibilities.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 16, 2013)

Do y'all have issues following a conversation cause Im beginning to think y'all dont even read emotion.


The general lore of what pokemon is and what these rumours are alluding to is why I feel a fairy type doesnt fit.


----------



## Sunrider (May 16, 2013)

Dark Matter said:


> I am more curious to see the damage calculation, especially when used on dual-type Pokemon.
> And I agree on the possibilities.


There's only so far they can go with it. 

Case in point: Genesect takes 4x from Fire attacks. 

But Bisharp (Fighting/Steel), who'd take 4x from both Fire and Fighting individually, would (from a dual Fire/Fighting Fire Punch) take 8x. I don't know if that'd be balanced. 

But at the same time, there'd be no point to dual type attacks if that second type didn't carry some kind of advantage.


St NightRazr said:


> Do y'all have issues following a  conversation cause Im beginning to think y'all dont even read  emotion.


Silly you thinking emotion communicates well over the internet. 

This isn't Yu-Gi-Oh! You can't pour your feelings into a post and expect it to prevail like the "heart of the cards." Learn to communicate your thoughts.


----------



## Negative (May 16, 2013)

Would that be overkill for some Pokemon with unfortunate typings? For example: Leavanny

It's Bug/Grass. Weakness to Fire 4x. Weakness to Flying 4x.

If Leavanny gets hit by a dual type attack [Fire/Flying], wouldn't that boost it up to 16x damage? xDD


----------



## Sunrider (May 16, 2013)

Negative said:


> Would that be overkill for some Pokemon with unfortunate typings? For example: Leavanny
> 
> It's Bug/Grass. Weakness to Fire 4x. Weakness to Flying 4x.
> 
> If Leavanny gets hit by a dual type attack [Fire/Flying], wouldn't that boost it up to 16x damage? xDD


I just added the 4x + 4x, your calculation would be even more devastating.


----------



## Blunt (May 16, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> I said what Pokemon isnt. As for the lore, im referring to the back story they give to flesh out the history in the series. Like those dungeons under undella town ect. Given what the fairy type is I just dont see how it would fit into the overall theme's we've been presented over the past.





St NightRazr said:


> The general lore of what pokemon is and what these rumours are alluding to is why I feel a fairy type doesnt fit.


Mind going into more details? I'm still not seeing how Fairy-type interferes with the "lore" of the Pokemon world because you've yet to expand on what lore is in conflict with it.


----------



## Aeternus (May 16, 2013)

Not just that. For example you mentioned ThunderPunch earlier. Normally since it is an Electric attack, it wouldn't work on a Ground Pokemon. But if they change it into Electric/Fighting, how is it going to work on a Ground Pokemon? Won't work because Ground Pokemon are immune to Electric attacks? Will work because Fighting is super-effective on Ground and it overrides the Electric? Will deal less damage? This is one of the things I would like to know. If it is true, that is.


----------



## Aeternus (May 16, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> I just added the 4x + 4x, your calculation would be even more devastating.



This is one of the reasons I think this rumour is false.


----------



## Blunt (May 16, 2013)

I look forward to a Fairy/Steel Mawile. 

I've always liked it but never had much use for it. Maybe that will change now.

Quick question because I'm not sure which resistances get carried over and which ones don't with dual-type Pokemon, will Mawile being Fairy/Steel mean its weakness to Steel and Poison as a Fairy type will go away?


----------



## Aeternus (May 16, 2013)

Well Steel type are immune to Poison, so normally that weakness should be gone. As for Steel on Steel, I guess it would change into normal damage. Unless Steel are resistant to their own type. Not sure about that one.


----------



## lacey (May 16, 2013)

I doubt that they're going to give attacks more than one type. It would take battling to ridiculous levels. I'd hate to see competitive battling if that became the case.


----------



## Bioness (May 16, 2013)

Dark Matter you need to relearn your Pokemon types I see, yes Steel is resistant to Steel.

So a Steel/Fairy Type would have a weakness to Ground, Fire, and Fighting.

Though I don't see anything about what Fairy might resist, just that it is immune to Dragon.


----------



## Aeternus (May 16, 2013)

Hey, in my defense I don't use Steel often. No idea why though.



♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> I doubt that they're going to give attacks more than one type. It would take battling to ridiculous levels. I'd hate to see competitive battling if that became the case.


Yeah, I agree with you on that.


----------



## ElementX (May 16, 2013)

The source (who revealed the new poke's english names before nintendo even did) said there would only be a few dual-typed attacks. I'm not expecting many, and I'm definitely not expecting them to retcon old moves. 

Another interesting thing though...what about STAB? If a fire-type pokemon uses a fire/ice move, i'm assuming it gets the stab bonus right? What if a fire/ice pokemon uses the move? DOUBLE stab?


----------



## Bioness (May 16, 2013)

Dark Matter said:


> Hey, in my defense I don't use Steel often. No idea why though.



Steel is terrible for offense so it can be understandable.


----------



## Axl Low (May 16, 2013)

I love mah magnezone scizor and excadrill 



> Fairy will be a new type. It is weak to Poison and Steel, immune to Dragon, super effective against Dragon, Dark, and Fighting, and Fire and Psychic-type Pokemon take half damage from it.


hahaha
dragon is getting trolled


----------



## Blunt (May 16, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> I love mah *magnezone* scizor and *excadrill*


Yes


----------



## Death-kun (May 16, 2013)

It's a good thing Dragon is getting nerfed a bit.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 16, 2013)

If those Fairy rumors are true, it's the new dragon. Unless all Fairy pokemon have low stats to balance them out..........and will Arceus have a Fairy plate? That'll be nuts because Poison and Steel aren't common attacks outside of Scizor and Jirachi


----------



## Sunrider (May 16, 2013)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> If those Fairy rumors are true, it's the new dragon. Unless all Fairy pokemon have low stats to balance them out..........and will Arceus have a Fairy plate? That'll be nuts because Poison and Steel aren't common attacks outside of Scizor and Jirachi


Arceus can't _not _have a Fairy plate, they're likely going to add one in, simply because it's Arceus. 

And the metagame's gonna get rocked if the rumors are true. 

Poison and Steel are rare offensive types now, but that's gonna change if Fairy's prolific. I'm willing to wager Steel will be the type that gets more play, though.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 16, 2013)

Fairy Arceus will be nuts, Scizor will see a spike in usage just to counter him


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 16, 2013)

When you think of fairies what pops in your head? Goblins and Pixies.  Elemental creatures make more sense in pokemon. Clean and simple


Silly Dr telling me what I should or should not do. Or what I should learn. Ought to take a class in remedial school you may.


----------



## Sunrider (May 16, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> When you think of fairies what pops in your head? Goblins and Pixies.   Elemental creatures make more sense in pokemon. Clean and simple


By that logic, we shouldn't have Flying types. Flying is not an "element," Wind is. Bug is not an "element," so it doesn't have a place either. Rock and Steel are only forms of Earth, so they should only exist under the Ground Type. Fighting isn't an "element," it should go too. Psychic and Ghost as well. 

Oh, and Dragon. Dragon's as much an element as Bug. 



St NightRazr said:


> Silly Dr telling me what I should or should not do. Or what I should learn. Ought to take a class in remedial school you may.


You're the one complaining about the way your message is being conveyed. I'm not the only one that didn't get what the fuck you were talking about, so the fault is likely yours.


----------



## Death-kun (May 16, 2013)

Honestly, Fairy makes a lot of sense and would help categorize a shit ton of Pokemon that are just plain Normal typed or were given a random type, like Mawile being Steel.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 17, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> By that logic, we shouldn't have Flying types. Flying is not an "element," Wind is. Bug is not an "element," so it doesn't have a place either. Rock and Steel are only forms of Earth, so they should only exist under the Ground Type. Fighting isn't an "element," it should go too. Psychic and Ghost as well.
> 
> Oh, and Dragon. Dragon's as much an element as Bug.
> 
> ...



Someone's being a wee tad serious arent they? Here's a big wide slice of facetiousness, yep take that down and temper yourself sonny.

And no Fairy's just be weird man. Peter Pan is everywhere.


----------



## Sunrider (May 17, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Someone's being a wee tad serious arent they? Here's a big wide slice of facetiousness, yep take that down and temper yourself sonny.


Were you trying to be funny? 

You failed.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 17, 2013)

Nah, you just dont seem to be computing what I've been beating around the bush with. Someone's about to get rude with your ass.


----------



## gumby2ms (May 17, 2013)

what about heal types. they always seemed out of place. or the large amount of water/ground pokemon who use mud moves. only real issue i have with types is the massive amount of pokemon who use bite, dark, psychic and ghost pokemons need some help, the normals are so strong in the attack categories. bite, tackle and takedown .


----------



## Basilikos (May 17, 2013)

> Fairy will be a new type. It is weak to Poison and Steel, immune to Dragon, super effective against Dragon, Dark, and Fighting, and Fire and Psychic-type Pokemon take half damage from it.


I hope this rumor turns out to be true.  It would really help balance out the game.

Imagine completely walling STAB Outrages from the likes of dragons like Rayquaza and Salamence with a mere Clefairy.


----------



## Sunrider (May 17, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Nah, you just dont seem to be computing  what I've been beating around the bush with. Someone's about to get rude  with your ass.


Stop beating around the bush and say what the hell you mean. 



gumby2ms said:


> what about heal types. they always seemed out of place. or the large amount of water/ground pokemon who use mud moves. only real issue i have with types is the massive amount of pokemon who use bite, dark, psychic and ghost pokemons need some help, the normals are so strong in the attack categories. bite, tackle and takedown .


What do you mean heal types? Are you talking about Pokemon aimed toward support moves?


----------



## Blunt (May 17, 2013)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> If those Fairy rumors are true, it's the new dragon. Unless all Fairy pokemon have low stats to balance them out..........and will Arceus have a Fairy plate? That'll be nuts because Poison and Steel aren't common attacks outside of Scizor and Jirachi


Really? I get what you're saying about poison, but I've had two Pokemon in my party with a Steel attack each for like 3 years (Metagross and Magnezone). I've had at least one at any given time for over 10 (Metagross - he's been in my party in every game since he's been released). Guess I'm in the minority.

Admittedly, I don't play competitively.


----------



## Sunrider (May 17, 2013)

Blunt said:


> Really? I get what you're saying about poison, but I've had two Pokemon in my party with a Steel attack each for like 3 years (Metagross and Magnezone). I've had at least one at any given time for over 10 (Metagross - he's been in my party in every game since he's been released). Guess I'm in the minority.
> 
> Admittedly, I don't play competitively.


Yeah, the talk is usually in regards to competitive play. Steel doesn't cover much of what is typically used in competition, so Steel attacks are often discarded. That may change, though.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 17, 2013)

Basilikos said:


> I hope this rumor turns out to be true.  It would really help balance out the game.
> 
> Imagine completely walling STAB Outrages from the likes of dragons like Rayquaza and Salamence with a mere Clefairy.



Being Immune to dragons kinda screws the meta game doesnt it XD


----------



## Scizor (May 17, 2013)

Dark Matter said:


> We sure are talking about a lot of potential Pokemon here. Last time a retype happened, only two Pokemon changed. But it should be noted that, *at least the Pokemon that belong exclusively in this egg group, are not Pokemon that people really use for battling.*



Blissey's in there..


----------



## Axl Low (May 17, 2013)

Blunt said:


> Yes



mold breaker on exca is the only reason its Overused ;DD

I have an analytic magenzone with -speed +spec attack nature 
30% extra damage 
gets really fun with volt switch 

quiet hidden ability magenzone
you like?


----------



## Aeternus (May 17, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Blissey's in there..



People use Blissey in battles?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 17, 2013)

^ Nah they use chansey


----------



## Aeternus (May 17, 2013)

Anyway, us Blunt said, even if this Fairy/Dragon thing is true, since I am not into competitive battling, it won't really affect me. But it is sure going to be fun to watch.


----------



## Scizor (May 17, 2013)

Dark Matter said:


> People use Blissey in battles?





St NightRazr said:


> ^ Nah they use chansey



I stand corrected, but I meant Chansey 

An Eviolite Chansey that's immune to Dragon..


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 17, 2013)

We have a bigger problem if they dualtype something as Fairy/Dragon


----------



## Aeternus (May 17, 2013)

Can't really think of an older Pokemon that could become Fairy/Dragon. Well, maybe Swablu and Altaria but they are already dual/type Pokemon. Unless of course any of the new Pokemon could be that. But that would be one weird Pokemon. 



Scizor said:


> I stand corrected, but I meant Chansey
> 
> An Eviolite Chansey that's immune to Dragon..



Why Chansey? Because of his defense?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 17, 2013)

Blunt said:


> Really? I get what you're saying about poison, but I've had two Pokemon in my party with a Steel attack each for like 3 years (Metagross and Magnezone). I've had at least one at any given time for over 10 (Metagross - he's been in my party in every game since he's been released). Guess I'm in the minority.
> 
> Admittedly, I don't play competitively.



Yeah I was talking competitively. For general fun and single-player, Meteor Miss and Flash Cannon are perfectly fine on your respective pokemon however due to Steel's incredibly poor coverage, it's not used outside of Scizor's Bullet Punch and Jirachi's Iron Head


----------



## Scizor (May 17, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> We have a bigger problem if they dualtype something as Fairy/Dragon







Dark Matter said:


> Why Chansey? Because of his defense?



Massive HP if I recall correctly.


----------



## Aeternus (May 17, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Massive HP if I recall correctly.



LMAO
Ohh, ok. Never really used it in battling, so I am a little unfamiliar with its capabilities.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 17, 2013)

Chansey is the best overall special defense wall in the game


----------



## Scizor (May 17, 2013)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Chansey is the best overall special defense wall in the game



This^

Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## Death-kun (May 17, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> And no Fairy's just be weird man. Peter Pan is everywhere.



You're only just saying that because it's new. I doubt you'd have a problem with it if it had been around since Gen 1.


----------



## Nois (May 17, 2013)

Fairy/Dragon Pokemon would be the ultimate troll

Especially if they give it insane HP and defense


----------



## Death-kun (May 17, 2013)

Dragon/Fairy will just be Blissey with a longer lizard-like tail, some claws, and scales.


----------



## Nois (May 17, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Dragon/Fairy will just be Blissey with a longer lizard-like tail, some claws, and scales.



Maybe theyll give Togetic a fork evolution... Evil, I tell you


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 17, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> You're only just saying that because it's new. I doubt you'd have a problem with it if it had been around since Gen 1.



BUT GEN 1 IS PERFECT YOU FAGET ALL THE NEW STUFF IS GAY, FAGET.


----------



## Nois (May 17, 2013)

Personally, with time I'm getting hella tired of Gen1. Gen2, with its connection to Gen1 balances it out though


----------



## ElementX (May 17, 2013)

People are focusing on the older pokemon being retyped and not thinking about all the new fairies that will probably come with the gen. Xerneas alone will probably turn out to be a nightmare for dragons. 

I don't think fairy will be overpowered though. Its not like the metagame is going to stay as it is now. People will build new sets with poison and steel moves.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 17, 2013)

They'll need to release new poison pokemon to help balance it out. Otherwise the only ones you see are those Grass/Poison ones like Roserade


----------



## Nois (May 17, 2013)

Shit's onna change. The devs did claim that with BW they're beginning an overhaul of the series right? I don't mind the Draon nerfing. Dragon Pokes were powerful anyway, and quite rare too. If anything, it'll be interesting to see a shift in powers


----------



## Aeternus (May 17, 2013)

ElementX said:


> People are focusing on the older pokemon being retyped and not thinking about all the new fairies that will probably come with the gen. Xerneas alone will probably turn out to be a nightmare for dragons.



Most likely yeah. Just hope they are not going to change many of the older Pokemon. 

Curious to see if Eevee is going to get another eeveelution in this gen. All the other times, he got them in pairs. Although from what I remember, in Gen 4 Leafeon and Glaceon were released at the same time


----------



## Nois (May 17, 2013)

Eevee still has some evolutions to go:

Poison [!]
Rock
Ground
Steel
Bug [wat]
Flying
Ghost [!]
Dragon


----------



## Sunrider (May 17, 2013)

Nois said:


> Shit's onna change. The devs did claim that with BW they're beginning an overhaul of the series right? I don't mind the Draon nerfing. Dragon Pokes were powerful anyway, and quite rare too. If anything, it'll be interesting to see a shift in powers


I wouldn't mind seeing Dragons become less rare. 

Early-game Dratini? Yes please.


----------



## Basilikos (May 17, 2013)

Hopefully they don't make Chansey or Blissey fairy types.

That would likely be too broken. >.>


----------



## Nois (May 17, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing Dragons become less rare.
> 
> Early-game Dratini? Yes please.


I'm all for Dratini, hate to have to trade it early in the ame to enjoy it at all.

I did love the introduction of Axew. Pure Dragon type with a nice design? Hell yeah



Basilikos said:


> Hopefully they don't make Chansey or Blissey fairy types.
> 
> That would likely be too broken. >.>


That would be like making Gollum master of Mordor...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 17, 2013)

Nois said:


> Eevee still has some evolutions to go:
> 
> Poison [!]
> Rock
> ...



Eevee's evolution's are only special types, not physical types


----------



## Nois (May 17, 2013)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Eevee's evolution's are only special types, not physical types



It is a limitation stated by Gamefreak, or just based on how it was thus far?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 17, 2013)

How was Umbreon a special type?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 17, 2013)

Nois said:


> It is a limitation stated by Gamefreak, or just based on how it was thus far?



Based on what's gone so far, GF are pretty good at keeping a theme



Khris said:


> How was Umbreon a special type?



Forgot about dark. Though really Dark is a bit funny when the strongest physical and special moves are both 80BP. It's the one that makes least sense as a physical type flavor-wise


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 17, 2013)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Based on what's gone so far, GF are pretty good at keeping a theme
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot about dark. Though really Dark is a bit funny when the strongest physical and special moves are both 80BP. It's the one that makes least sense as a physical type flavor-wise



Same could be said about Dragon. Hell, Draco Meteor is stronger than Outrage anyways.


----------



## Nois (May 17, 2013)

I think they're breaking the mold a bit with the recent games, so why not

XY is already a great thing, graphics and novelty wise, rite


----------



## Aeternus (May 17, 2013)

Nois said:


> Eevee still has some evolutions to go:
> 
> Poison [!]
> Rock
> ...



I could see them introducing a Poison-type Eevee since the Fairy-type is weak to that.

I certainly wouldn't mind making Dragons less rare and more available at earlier stages of the game. It sure would be nice to have a Dragon Pokemon while going through the Gyms.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 17, 2013)

Khris said:


> Same could be said about Dragon. Hell, Draco Meteor is stronger than Outrage anyways.



Dragon is a special typing

EDIT: I just checked, Dark is also a special typing


----------



## Nois (May 17, 2013)

inb4 Dragonair with legs


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 17, 2013)

Do any of you think the possible new type will play a major role in the villainous team's plans?


----------



## Nois (May 17, 2013)

I surely hope it's not made into such a big deal. It's nice to have a new type, but making it anything near the centre plot would be overreacting.


----------



## Blunt (May 17, 2013)

Dragon Eevee would be 

It would make sense for this gen to be the one to have a Dragon Eevee. Eevolutions are usually released in their opposing pair types - Vaporeon, Flareon, Jolteon, then Umbreon and Espeon, then Leafeon and Glaceon. So hopefully we'll have a Dragon Eevee too. *prays*




Axl Low said:


> mold breaker on exca is the only reason its Overused ;DD
> 
> I have an analytic magenzone with -speed +spec attack nature
> 30% extra damage
> ...



Dat Magnezone


----------



## Sunrider (May 17, 2013)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Do any of you think the possible new type will play a major role in the villainous team's plans?


I'm betting the new type will have a _big_ place in the lore of the new region. 

In fact, given that Kalos is based off France (Europe), Fairy would fit perfectly, as Fae myths were rampant in Middle Age Europe.


----------



## Aeternus (May 17, 2013)

I can see playing a big part in the lore as Doctor says but doubt it is going to be that essential to the villainous team.
And would love to see a Dragon Eevee.


----------



## Sunrider (May 17, 2013)

I'll concede that St NightRazr actually had _one_ point, and that being mythological fairies covered a wide range of creatures, from goblins and trolls to pixies and elves. 

The real question is whether Game Freak will recognize and adapt from the mythology. 

The villainous teams, even the ones pure in purpose, were often populated with some real assholes as foot soldiers. Those trainers typically are equipped with the categorically "mean" Pokemon. 

If the developers give us a wide variety of Fairy type Pokemon, we can expect the latest antagonist to employ some of the more sinister Fairy types.


----------



## Nois (May 17, 2013)

This reminds me. Do we want more Ghost types? I would like to see some more, but am not sure if that wouldn't make it too much


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 17, 2013)

Do you want more defensive pokemon?


----------



## Sunrider (May 17, 2013)

Nois said:


> This reminds me. Do we want more Ghost types? I would like to see some more, but am not sure if that wouldn't make it too much


There should be a Ghost analogue for every Pokemon type in the game. 

A ghost representing deceased Steel types, deceased Fire types, deceased human shape (Egg Group), deceased Dragon types... etc.


----------



## Aeternus (May 17, 2013)

I could see them using goblin or troll like Pokemon. It isn't that much of a stretch to imagine that. 
And I wouldn't mind some more Ghost Pokemon. Not like there are so many of them anyway. Curious to see if Ghosts are going to be strong or weak against Fairy 

Also I wish they had made Fairy weak to Steel, since iron is said to disrupt magic and all. It would be cool if they had noticed that.

EDIT: My bad. It is actually weak to Steel lol


----------



## Nois (May 17, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> There should be a Ghost analogue for every Pokemon type in the game.
> 
> A ghost representing deceased Steel types, deceased Fire types, deceased human shape (Egg Group), deceased Dragon types... etc.


Would be nice for some ghosts to at least reference an egg group in appearance.


Dark Matter said:


> I could see them using goblin or troll like Pokemon. It isn't that much of a stretch to imagine that.
> And I wouldn't mind some more Ghost Pokemon. Not like there are so many of them anyway. Curious to see if Ghosts are going to be strong or weak against Fairy
> 
> Also I wish they had made Fairy weak to Steel, since iron is said to disrupt magic and all. It would be cool if they had noticed that.



Iron yes, but in fact, ores and minerals are used to make talismans and artefacts, so they are good conduits. Kinda makes sense with Steel being weak to Fairy then, since it's analogous to Water vs Electric [it's funny how pure H2O is an extremely poor conduit].


----------



## Aeternus (May 17, 2013)

Hey, you got that ghost Marowak in the first Gen. That's more than enough I think 
 Also wasn't it stated that those sarcophagus Ghost Pokemon in Gen 5, were actually the ghosts of humans?


----------



## Nois (May 17, 2013)

It'd make sense that most host Pokemon are simply Ghastly I mean, unless the soul of a Pokemon carries its nature with it


Derp derp. I like to think of Ghost Pokemon more like Spirit Pokemon, that they are not necessaily host of Pokemon that passed away, but Spirits drawn to resting places.


----------



## Catalyst75 (May 17, 2013)

Dark Matter said:


> Curious to see who dual-type attcks going to be.



Mud Shot and Muddy Water for Water/Ground.  Solarbeam for Fire/Grass (quite a few fire types use it).


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 17, 2013)

Bannette craves your soul


----------



## Nois (May 17, 2013)

I don't like the dual-type attack thing


----------



## Aeternus (May 17, 2013)

Catalyst75 said:


> Mud Shot and Muddy Water for Water/Ground.  Solarbeam for Fire/Grass (quite a few fire types use it).



Could see the former happening, not so much the latter though. But you never know, it could be one of those rumours that are just rumours.



> I don't like the dual-type attack thing


Not such a big fan of it either. For the moment anyway. It could actually be fun, if they have thought of it through.


----------



## Scizor (May 17, 2013)

Dark matter makes up approximately 70% of the universe this thread.


----------



## Nois (May 17, 2013)

My thesis material states it's as much as 85% even (as claimed by Dr Neil deGrasse Tyson), so he has some more work to do


----------



## Aeternus (May 17, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Dark matter makes up approximately 70% of the universe this thread.



Hey, I just post here. Not my fault if you guys can't keep up


----------



## Catalyst75 (May 17, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> I'll concede that St NightRazr actually had _one_ point, and that being mythological fairies covered a wide range of creatures, from goblins and trolls to pixies and elves.
> 
> The real question is whether Game Freak will recognize and adapt from the mythology.
> 
> ...



Many of the original Fae of folklore were nasty little things.  Child-stealing shape-shifters, tricksters, the works.


----------



## Scizor (May 17, 2013)

Nois said:


> My thesis material states it's as much as 85% even (as claimed by Dr Neil deGrasse Tyson), so he has some more work to do



Ah, I learned it as 70%, but I'll take your word for it.



Dark Matter said:


> Hey, I just post here. Not my fault if you guys can't keep up



Being an active member can be a good thing


----------



## Sunrider (May 17, 2013)

Nois said:


> I don't like the dual-type attack thing


I like the _idea_, I just don't see how it's going to work.


----------



## Aeternus (May 17, 2013)

Honestly, don't see the dual-type attack thing happening. 



Scizor said:


> Ah, I learned it as 70%, but I'll take your word for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Being an active member can be a good thing



Make that 100% 

lol Pretty much the only thread I consistently post in NF.


----------



## Nois (May 17, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Ah, I learned it as 70%, but I'll take your word for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Being an active member can be a good thing


I'm just relaying, but him bein who he is, I'll take his word for it too


The Ninth Doctor said:


> I like the _idea_, I just don't see how it's going to work.



It's a small thing, but with the potential to completely overhaul the gameplay of Pokemon.


----------



## Scizor (May 17, 2013)

Dark Matter said:


> Make that 100%
> 
> lol Pretty much the only thread I consistently post in NF.



Everything is dark matter?


----------



## Aeternus (May 17, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Everything is dark matter?



Everything and everybody


----------



## Sunrider (May 17, 2013)

Nois said:


> It's a small thing, but with the potential to completely overhaul the gameplay of Pokemon.


It's not small at all. 



The Ninth Doctor said:


> There's only so far they can go with it.
> 
> Case in point: Genesect takes 4x from Fire attacks.
> 
> ...





Negative said:


> Would that be overkill for some Pokemon with unfortunate typings? For example: Leavanny
> 
> It's Bug/Grass. Weakness to Fire 4x. Weakness to Flying 4x.
> 
> If Leavanny gets hit by a dual type attack [Fire/Flying], wouldn't that boost it up to 16x damage? xDD





The Ninth Doctor said:


> I just added the 4x + 4x, your calculation would be even more devastating.



Dual type attacks leveraged against weaker types would potentially remove workable defenses. It wouldn't just overhaul the gameplay, it'd unbalance it.


----------



## Nois (May 17, 2013)

What I meant was that it's a seemingly minor thin yeah "oh wel, we just added this lil thingy". I mean it works if they modify the typing of a Pokemon from a single type to dual type, but if attacks get dual typing... fuck...


----------



## Scizor (May 17, 2013)

Dark Matter said:


> Everything and everybody



 interesting.


----------



## Axl Low (May 17, 2013)

steel fairy would be fucking broken

but from all my years of DnD and its lore that wouldnt and shouldnt really happen since metal gives fairy an allergic reaction

but dear lord steel fairy would be busted as shiiiit
dragon fairy is lol immune to its few x2 weakness


----------



## Nois (May 17, 2013)

Dragon/Fairy would be just "where's your Arceus now, bitch."


----------



## Sunrider (May 17, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> steel fairy would be fucking broken
> 
> but from all my years of DnD and its lore that wouldnt and shouldnt really happen since metal gives fairy an allergic reaction
> 
> ...


We shouldn't expect Game Freak to devotedly stick to old mythology, Steel/Fairy is something I'd totally expect in the coming generations.


----------



## Aeternus (May 17, 2013)

Isn't Mawile supposedly going to be retyped into a Steel/Fairy Pokemon?


----------



## Sunrider (May 17, 2013)

Dark Matter said:


> Is Mawile supposedly going to be retyped into a Steel/Fairy Pokemon?


Nobody knows for certain, but it seems Mawile is one of the Pokemon everyone's expecting to get a dual type. 

Meanwhile; never cared about Mawile, probably never will.


----------



## Aeternus (May 17, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> Nobody knows for certain, but it seems Mawile is one of the Pokemon everyone's expecting to get a dual type.
> 
> Meanwhile; never cared about Mawile, probably never will.



Yeah, just remember seeing it among all the rumours.

Same here, really. Just caught it and that's it. Not a big fan of the design either.


----------



## Nois (May 17, 2013)

Instead of giving it another type they could give it an evolution

Remember when Pokemon was about evolutions? As in EVOLUTIONS not formes?


----------



## Sunrider (May 17, 2013)

Nois said:


> Remember when Pokemon was about evolutions? As in EVOLUTIONS not formes?


Branch evolutions and stone evolutions and mood-based evolutions and temporal evolutions and geographical evolutions and trade evolutions... 

... Even though trade and geographical evolutions annoyed the hell out of me, the raw diversity is pretty cool. 

Especially that thing with Nincada and evolving Shedinja. Dunno what you would call it, but it's wicked.


----------



## Nois (May 17, 2013)

That was an asspull evolution And it was Whack. I'd enjoy seeing a snake Pokemon shedding its hide, so you'd get say a Poison/Ghost or Ghost/Grass or something

Mood evolutions annoyed me a bit at first and geographical evolutions I found pretty interesting considering how they explained why you couldn't evolve some Pokemon in previous versions etc.

Trade evolution was a bitch back in the day, when I had to ride a bus to meet the nearest living kid with a Gameboy. Ever since I could emulate two games at a time it wasn't even an issue. And I'd imagine now you can trade over Wifi or something right? [yes, I am that much behind on the techincalities of a DS].

I just had an idea... Imagine if there was a thing added in one of the future games, where after an evolution some Pokes would leave hold items... Like the aforementioned snake hide. And then you can give that item to another Poke and trade it to make it evolve:33


----------



## Axl Low (May 17, 2013)

i want a spiritomb with the wonder guard ability
....
wait for it...


what we need is a frustration evolution


----------



## Neo Arcadia (May 17, 2013)

Rumor has it Nintendo has fired Pokebeach's source, who was apparently the roommate of Nintendo Pipeline administrator MageLeif and naive enough to tell stuff to his buddy.

Who knows if it's really true. Nothing makes much sense these days, with trolls coming up with ruses all over the place. I think this whole mess is going to go down as Wottergate 2.0 once everything's said and done.


----------



## Nois (May 17, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> i want a spiritomb with the wonder guard ability
> ....
> wait for it...
> 
> ...



It would be named VastoLorDae/Superman

If you know what I mean


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 17, 2013)

Are we expecting news tomorrow?


----------



## Neo Arcadia (May 17, 2013)

Khris said:


> Are we expecting news tomorrow?



More likely than not they're just gonna rehash CoroCoro's info, but considering the big man Masuda himself will be appearing there's a chance he'll be bringing some exclusive announcement with him.


----------



## Aeternus (May 18, 2013)

At least they could show us the starter evolutions or confirm the new type. If there is going to be anything new.



Axl Low said:


> what we need is a frustration evolution



Actually, I would like to see something like this happening.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (May 18, 2013)

Oh shit, Pokebeach is going to reveal the English names of five Pokemon and some misc info before Smash airs today. It's the last stuff that was leaked to him before the source got fired.

Silk Road in the Sky II



> Alright, here we go.
> 
> Basically what happened is that around the time I posted my second story with the English names, people did some Googling and found out that the information in my first post had been posted on a couple of obscure forums (by my source). I did not know that he had been doing this. This basically meant that with a few Google searches, you would be able to find his real name - which meant Nintendo could too.
> 
> ...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 18, 2013)

LETS BURN THE SOURCE!

Seriously do people not uphold their contracts anymore?


----------



## Aeternus (May 18, 2013)

Screw contracts. We want more info now!!!


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 18, 2013)

DIE IN AN ETERNAL HELL PYRE OF FYRE!


----------



## Scizor (May 18, 2013)

Why would anyone do such a thing?

You risk losing your job, you screw over the company you're working for by not abiding to their rules and policy and you only speed up a process of information revelation.

Priorities, people.


----------



## Aeternus (May 18, 2013)

Who knows what they are promised in exchange.


----------



## Scizor (May 18, 2013)

Dark Matter said:


> Who knows what they are promised in exchange.



What's worth more than a steady income? 

I highly doubt they get payed to disclose information.


----------



## Aeternus (May 18, 2013)

Scizor said:


> What's worth more than a steady income?
> 
> I highly doubt they get payed to disclose information.



I doubt that too, even though you never know. It wouldn't be the weirdest thing that have happened.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 18, 2013)

They get payed in gum


----------



## Blunt (May 18, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> They get payed in gum



              .


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 18, 2013)

'The Source' : it sounds like a Matrix thing. hahaha


----------



## Axl Low (May 18, 2013)

Oooooh!
Eevee should have a high frustration level evo 
AND it should be a ghost type and it haunt the trainer that made it sad or we could go for a dark origin and the eeve starved itself/killed it self because it loved the trainer but the trainer didnt care for and the eevee but lingers on as a ghost evolution
a ghost of sadness thru frustration/hate of its trainer


----------



## Neo Arcadia (May 18, 2013)

Link removed

Oh boy here we go again.



> # Pancham evolves into Pangoro in the early level 30s. In order to evolve Pancham into Pangoro, you need to have one other Dark-type Pokemon in your party. Pangoro?s type is Fighting/Dark.
> # A Pokemon named Inkay evolves into Malimar. To evolve it, you have to hold your 3DS upside-down when it levels up (the 3DS has an accelerometer and gyroscope, so it can detect that). Malimar?s type is Dark/Psychic.
> # A Psychic-type Pokemon named Espurr evolves into Meowstick. (Sounds like Psychic-type cats. Meowstick?s name sounds too similar to Meowth to me though.)
> # Like in B/W you have two rivals ? one is friendly and the other is competitive. Your rival that is more friendly gives you his/her fully evolved starter Pokemon after you beat the game.
> ...


----------



## Bioness (May 18, 2013)

> # Pancham evolves into Pangoro in the early level 30s. In order to evolve Pancham into Pangoro, you need to have one other Dark-type Pokemon in your party. Pangoro’s type is Fighting/Dark.



Good.



> # A Pokemon named Inkay evolves into Malimar. To evolve it, you have to hold your 3DS upside-down when it levels up (the 3DS has an accelerometer and gyroscope, so it can detect that). Malimar’s type is Dark/Psychic.



Horrible, how will this translate to later games?



> # If the first forme of Mewtwo can be said to look roughly similar to Mewtwo’s original design, the second form of Mewtwo can be said to look roughly/vaguely similar to Mew‘s design.



Wait, I thought the revealed forme was ALREADY similar to Mew...god damn it...



> # Draining Kiss is a Fairy-type attack that heals the user for the same amount of damage performed. It has a base power of 60.



Won't this be...overpowered? Consisdering similar moves only take half of damage dealt as healing.


----------



## Stunna (May 18, 2013)

Wait, so Fairy-type is definitely a thing now?


----------



## Sunrider (May 18, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Horrible, how will this translate to later games?


Either they're counting on all future devices to have the necessary components, or they're liable to just introduce a special location for its evolution (Like Glaceon/Magnezone). 



Bioness said:


> Wait, I thought the revealed forme was ALREADY similar to Mew...god damn it...


Ditto. 

Son, I am disappoint. 



Bioness said:


> Won't this be...overpowered? Consisdering similar moves only take half of damage dealt as healing.


It's basically Giga Drain, only restoring for the full health drained rather than half. I suspect it'll be dangerous for types weak to Fairy, but for some reason, I don't think it'll be overpowered.


----------



## Aeternus (May 18, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Wait, so Fairy-type is definitely a thing now?



Apparently, given what we see here. Ohh well, too bad Light isn't going to happen but there is nothing we can do about it.

If the Charmander/Squirtle/Bulbasaur thing is true, that couid be cool. Not sure I like the upside down thing. I thought Mewtwo's new forme already looked a lot like Mew. How can its new forme be even more similar to it?
Also Espurr, a psychic cat? Reminds me a lot of Espeon.


----------



## Axl Low (May 18, 2013)

I think fairy types that will be introduced will have low hp/def/spdef stats so a full hp drain wont be terribly OP

So does this mean my miltoics might be... water fairy type? 
plz plz plz plz plz plz 

i want mah milotic to fairy type


----------



## Aeternus (May 18, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> I think fairy types that will be introduced will have low hp/def/spdef stats so a full hp drain wont be terribly OP
> 
> So does this mean my miltoics might be... water fairy type?
> plz plz plz plz plz plz
> ...



I could see both of them happening. I definitely wouldn't mind seeing Milotic as one.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (May 18, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Wait, so Fairy-type is definitely a thing now?



Very likely.

The first prophet of the Fairy type, Hirobyte, was one of two guys responsible for leaking the entire Gen 5 Pokedex. Good times, good times...
The second prophet of the Fairy type, MageLeif's Roommate, was proven to be right about at least the names of Helioptile, Fletchling, Pancham, and Gogoat.
And then there's the whole deal with Smash "testing" Sylveon and showing Poison _is super effective against it_, which matches the second prophet's claims of a Poison weakness...


----------



## Axl Low (May 18, 2013)

I have an obsession with Milotic.
Then again it helped me Nuzlocke Diamond 

drain kiss on milotic will be bleh though


----------



## Big Mom (May 18, 2013)

Fairy type will be the only type I use.


----------



## Aeternus (May 18, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Fairy type will be the only type I use.



A little too early to say that, don't you think?


----------



## Scizor (May 18, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Horrible, how will this translate to later games?



Same way as Feebas now evolves without Pok?blocks.


----------



## Aeternus (May 18, 2013)

Don't know who came up with the original way of evolving Feebas but he must really hated players. Not to mention catch it. The horror...


----------



## Big Mom (May 18, 2013)

Dark Matter said:


> A little too early to say that, don't you think?



No. I know I'm going to love it


----------



## Big Mom (May 18, 2013)

Dual typed moves?!?!?


----------



## Aeternus (May 18, 2013)

Yeah, it is one of the rumours floating around on the net these past few days. Personally, I don't think it is going to happen.


----------



## Big Mom (May 18, 2013)

I hope it doesn't happen


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 18, 2013)

Dual-typed attacks wouldn't make sense...

Also Gogoat is awesome, and I'm waiting for Pok?mon Smash!


----------



## Sunrider (May 18, 2013)

Dark Matter said:


> Yeah, it is one of the rumours floating around on the net these past few days. Personally, I don't think it is going to happen.


See, I _like_ the idea of dual-type attacks. 

It's just that I don't see how they could possibly be balanced and desirable at the same time.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (May 18, 2013)

Make Manaphy Fairy type


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 18, 2013)

So far only repeats of what had already been confirmed in CoroCoro.

EDIT: Nope, nothing new at all.


----------



## Axl Low (May 18, 2013)

dual type moves will break the game more than anything

like fire rock pokemon take 4x from water and ground

so if mudshot  becomes ground water then a rock/fire type would take 16x the damage which is insane

you think that ferrothorn and scizor getting one shotted by fire moves now is bad?
aka fire blast/ blast burn/flare blitz
imagine them getting hit by fire punch as a fire and fight move that will crank that x4 to an x8 for super effective

and fire punch would be  a go to move because rock steel would get x8 from it

dual type moves will break the game at all levels of pokemon
mudshot/muddywater would put out fire types x4
and early game that is a true killer

hell bug/grass would get roasted by a fire and flying attack for 16x as well

edit: what make this even worse that i am not taking STAB into account either
jesus christ


----------



## Axl Low (May 18, 2013)

if u want to include stab then moltres using a hypothetical fire wing [fire flying attack] on a grass bug type would be let's see

stab jumps a move up 50% in power
let's say "fire wing" is the same as wing attack: 60
50% up from flying: 90
50% up from fire: 135
or if 100% instead of 50% twice then 120

now that hits for x16 
which means it would hit for 1920 - 2160
and wing attack is a 60 base move

dual type moves would just be godlike plus narrowing down all the moves that would be added or changed into 
4 MOVE SLOTS PER POKEMON


just why
no
stop


----------



## lacey (May 18, 2013)

The only thing worth noting about Smash this week is that apparently from this week on, they will reveal information about X and Y in weekly segments. Please let it be brand new information, and not things we already know.

Someone needs to tell us Sylveon's type before this headache from all the debates gets worse.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (May 18, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Someone needs to tell us Sylveon's type before this headache from all the debates gets worse.



I get the feeling they're going to save the Fairy type reveal for next month's CoroCoro.


----------



## ElementX (May 18, 2013)

They really need to reveal the new type next month. Everyone knows about it already, why keep us in suspense?


----------



## Aeternus (May 19, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> See, I _like_ the idea of dual-type attacks.
> 
> It's just that I don't see how they could possibly be balanced and desirable at the same time.



I still don't know on whether or not I like it. There are just so many issues about it, from damage calculations like Axl Low said to what happens to immunities and weaknesses.


----------



## Scizor (May 19, 2013)

So there'll be X/Y news weekly?


----------



## Basilikos (May 19, 2013)

News and updates about X/Y should be daily as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Axl Low (May 19, 2013)

Dark Matter said:


> I still don't know on whether or not I like it. There are just so many issues about it, from damage calculations like Axl Low said to what happens to immunities and weaknesses.



actually a move like fire punch
fire fight would half damage [x1/2] to a rock water type opposed to 1/4 damage for just being fire

basically if you add dual type moves to the game resistances and immunity will be overran plus example type with fire punch again

ghost dark vs fire punch
fire hits ghost and dark
but fighting misses ghost but clobbers dark

what should take priority? fire damage or an immunity to the fighting?
if its immunity the whole point is to take NO DAMAGE

it will throw off the game big time

if you were to give fire wing aka fake move like wing attack with fire damage it would make doing damage to steel types neutral 1x :/

resistances would really just be there

hell if they made a dragon-ice claw/breath attack then dragons would be in serious trouble 
imagine garchop one of the most busted ubers getting ripped by a 16x weakness to ice dragon claw

from uber to never used
dual types will break the game


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 19, 2013)

Sweeping would pretty much die in entirety^ People would be switching left and right


----------



## Aeternus (May 19, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> actually a move like fire punch
> fire fight would half damage [x1/2] to a rock water type opposed to 1/4 damage for just being fire
> 
> basically if you add dual type moves to the game resistances and immunity will be overran plus example type with fire punch again
> ...


Pretty much yeah. This is why I don't think it is going to happen. Unless they magically find some way to do it.


----------



## Nois (May 19, 2013)

Dual type moves would simply break the game mechanics... unless they would somehow redo the battling mechanics from scratch. In which case, why not do this with a new franchise. Risky as fuck.


----------



## Axl Low (May 19, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Sweeping would pretty much die in entirety^ People would be switching left and right



true but that 100% stab D:
plus the chance that the move being used might be a weakness



Dark Matter said:


> Pretty much yeah. This is why I don't think it is going to happen. Unless they magically find some way to do it.



i hope it doesnt either :33



Nois said:


> Dual type moves would simply break the game mechanics... unless they would somehow redo the battling mechanics from scratch. In which case, why not do this with a new franchise. Risky as fuck.



yeah
i mean fairy being as anti meta as it is
anti fight dark and dragon


----------



## Hydro Spiral (May 19, 2013)

The closest to dual attacks we'll get are   .

I wouldn't mind if they expanded on that tbh.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 19, 2013)

I never realized how complex those moves were


----------



## Axl Low (May 19, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> The closest to dual attacks we'll get are   .
> 
> I wouldn't mind if they expanded on that tbh.



i can live with something like this


----------



## Nois (May 19, 2013)

I can tolerate a number of moves like the Pledges, also moves influencing each other in a double/triple battle is okay.


----------



## Blunt (May 19, 2013)

Tbh, I'd rather them put no dual-type moves in then more moves like the Pledges. Those things are useless as shit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 20, 2013)

What I want to see is stuff like if you directly use a Electric type move after a Water type move than you should deal double damage.


----------



## Nois (May 20, 2013)

Like Rain Dance and Thunder for 100% accuracy?^


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 20, 2013)

Something like that. But with more depth.


----------



## Aeternus (May 20, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> The closest to dual attacks we'll get are   .
> 
> I wouldn't mind if they expanded on that tbh.


I guess I wouldn't mind either. "Co-operating" moves are still different than dual-type moves.



Khris said:


> What I want to see is stuff like if you directly use a Electric type move after a Water type move than you should deal double damage.


Something like this, reminds me of the way attacks works in the anime. Not that I mind it or anything. Actually, I would like to see something like this.


----------



## tari101190 (May 20, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> ghost dark vs fire punch
> fire hits ghost and dark
> but fighting misses ghost but clobbers dark
> 
> ...


That makes no sense. There is no priority.

A dual type ghost/dark pokemon is still a ghost. The dark type factor is irrelevant. If it is about to be hit by a move that is dual fire/fighting, it is a fighting move, meaning it wouldn't hit a ghost. The fire and dark type factors is negligible.

Priority has nothing to do with it. Otherwise dual type pokemon would also proritize their dual types, which they don't.

If fire punch is fire/fighten, then:
Fire punch against a dark/steel type will do 4x damage.
Fire punch against dark/water type will do 1.5x damage.



> aka fake move like wing attack with fire damage it would make doing damage to steel types neutral 1x :/


Why is that a problem? Some pokemon are already dual typed and protected from types. Swampert is protected against electric attacks. And steel/bug is extremely vulnerable to fire, yet there are still steel/bug pokemon.



> hell if they made a dragon-ice claw/breath attack then dragons would be in serious trouble
> imagine garchop one of the most busted ubers getting ripped by a 16x weakness to ice dragon claw


An ice dragon claw would do 6x damage to a dragon/ground pokemon.

Just add or subtract, don't multiply or divide the damage together. 

It's not as if every move and every pokemon would be in danger from being more vulnerable. It would make the game more interesting and more competitive. More factors to consider when using pokemon or attacks. Pokemon battles aren't supposed to be easy. That's the point.

This just sounds like the same argument someone would use against introducing dual typed pokemon, when considering how they work in battle. But dual typed pokemon were a great addition to the games.



Khris said:


> What I want to see is stuff like if you directly use a Electric type move after a Water type move than you should deal double damage.


That would be cool. I can't think if there are other combos like that off the top of my head though.


----------



## Scizor (May 20, 2013)

Even if the dual type attacks work mathematically, it might make the already fairly complicated battle system too complex.


----------



## lacey (May 20, 2013)

Long story short, regardless as to whether it could be worked out mathematically or not, dual-typing attacks would be beyond ridiculous. I like the battling system as is, and it's already fairly complex and deep. 

I'd rather have more "cooperation" moves (I.E. The Rain Dance and Thunder mentioned above.).


----------



## Axl Low (May 20, 2013)

tari101190 said:


> That makes no sense. There is no priority.
> 
> A dual type ghost/dark pokemon is still a ghost. The dark type factor is irrelevant. If it is about to be hit by a move that is dual fire/fighting, it is a fighting move, meaning it wouldn't hit a ghost. The fire and dark type factors is negligible.
> 
> Priority has nothing to do with it. Otherwise dual type pokemon would also proritize their dual types, which they don't.



THen having immunities and resistances are pointless and even more pointless is you can get 16x effective moves




> If fire punch is fire/fighten, then:
> Fire punch against a dark/steel type will do 4x damage.
> Fire punch against dark/water type will do 1.5x damage.
> 
> Why is that a problem? Some pokemon are already dual typed and protected from types. Swampert is protected against electric attacks. And steel/bug is extremely vulnerable to fire, yet there are still steel/bug pokemon.



yeah and steel bug get ohko'd so hard with a x4 weakness at all levels of the game
adding a dual type move that will add more to STAB and will hit neutrally will make it even move easier to ohko



> An ice dragon claw would do 6x damage to a dragon/ground pokemon.
> 
> Just add or subtract, don't multiply or divide the damage together.


even then x6 with stab or dual stab is ridiculous

Pokemon at the level get OHK'd or barely survive that extra 50% damage would kill them  




> It's not as if every move and every pokemon would be in danger from being more vulnerable. It would make the game more interesting and more competitive. More factors to consider when using pokemon or attacks. Pokemon battles aren't supposed to be easy. That's the point.
> 
> This just sounds like the same argument someone would use against introducing dual typed pokemon, when considering how they work in battle. But dual typed pokemon were a great addition to the games.
> 
> That would be cool. I can't think if there are other combos like that off the top of my head though.



i dont have a problem with dual type pokemon
i have a problem with dual type moves
-----

my doubles team was Jolteon and Pidgeott 
rain dance -> hurricane and thunder


----------



## Nois (May 20, 2013)

Pidgeot all the all time best Normal/Flying


----------



## Big Mom (May 20, 2013)

COME ON FAIRY TYPE


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 20, 2013)

tari101190 said:


> That would be cool. I can't think if there are other combos like that off the top of my head though.



Something like physical attacks doing double damage to a frozen opponent?  

I dunno. I just think stuff like that might work.


----------



## ElementX (May 20, 2013)

I don't think 2 or 3 dual type moves would be game breaking. I mean the source said "a few" moves. And you have to consider who can learn these moves. If they aren't TMs, then it will only be limited to select pokemon. We got to give Game Freak some credit that they wouldn't do something to completely upset the balance of the game. 

And if worse comes to worse for you competitive gamers, you know Smogon will just ban the moves right? 

This really ain't that big of a deal.


----------



## Aeternus (May 20, 2013)

What is that Smogon thing?


----------



## Nois (May 21, 2013)

All competetive battling revolves around Smogon. It's a website, their mascot is Koffing - Smogon in German.


----------



## Platinum (May 21, 2013)

Nois said:


> Pidgeot all the all time best Normal/Flying



Staraptor says hello .


----------



## Nois (May 21, 2013)

Sorry Plat, but that Flying Elvis can go fuck itself


----------



## Aeternus (May 21, 2013)

Nois said:


> All competetive battling revolves around Smogon. It's a website, their mascot is Koffing - Smogon in German.



Ohh I see. Since I am into competitive battling, I guess it makes sense I haven't heard of it.


----------



## Big Mom (May 21, 2013)

I like Dodrio for best normal/flying


----------



## Platinum (May 21, 2013)

Nois said:


> Sorry Plat, but that Flying Elvis can go fuck itself



Staraptor was the first flying/normal to not be completely fucking worthless. Lives fast and dies hard .


----------



## Nois (May 21, 2013)

The only Normal/Flying Pokemon I can stand are Pidgeott and Swellow


----------



## Azeruth (May 21, 2013)

Nois said:


> The only Normal/Flying Pokemon I can stand are Pidgeott and Swellow



These two and Braviary, who I think looks pretty awesome.


----------



## Platinum (May 21, 2013)

Braviary is the shit.

Named mine Colbeagle and is a proud staple of my team in White 2.


----------



## Aeternus (May 21, 2013)

Nois said:


> The only Normal/Flying Pokemon I can stand are Pidgeott and Swellow



Liked those two, never cared particularly about Starly and haven't played any Gen 5, so I can't peally comment on Pidove.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (May 21, 2013)

Braviary, Staraptor, and Swellow, in that order


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 22, 2013)

Intimidate, Close Combat, best name and best speed/attack overall.

Staraptor is in a tier of his own for birds, only the Boss Honckrow is as awesome as him


----------



## Malicious Friday (May 22, 2013)

what is this about Normal/Flying types? Because if I do recall, Togekiss is the best one around.



Though I do like Braviary and Staraptor equally the same.


----------



## Big Mom (May 22, 2013)

Fearow, Dodrio, Noctowl are my favorites.


But Togekiss is the best Normal / Flying pokemon.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 23, 2013)

Togekiss is the most versatile because of good well-rounded stats. He's unfortunately a special attacker,and normal and flying have poor special stabs so damage wise he won't beat Braviary or Staraptor. Togekiss does have easily the best utility with his paraflinch set, he's got a pretty good niche there


----------



## Platinum (May 23, 2013)

Paraflinch is straight cheese.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 23, 2013)

Paraflinch is straight punch a hole in my wall


----------



## Hydro Spiral (May 23, 2013)

Tri-Attack Togekiss


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 23, 2013)

Pok?mon XY is going to be at E3, which means more information!


----------



## Spirit King (May 23, 2013)

Going to be a 90 min press conference dedicated to it. Though not sure if it'll be streamed probably not.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 23, 2013)

A 90 min. conference/presentation makes me think they're doing more than just presenting X & Y. While I'm looking forward to learning more about the upcoming game, I'm hoping for something huge to come out of it.


----------



## Aeternus (May 23, 2013)

More info!! Hell yeah!! Been dying to learn of a few things like Sylveon's type for example.


----------



## Blunt (May 23, 2013)

I can see it being just 90 minutes of X/Y. They'll probably take a chunk of time to discuss moving to the 3DS and "how far they've come" i.e. talk about all the past Pokemon games and how they're changed. Then there's the presentation of the games themselves (and hopefully, monochrome XL systems bundled with the game) - might talk in depth of the Fairy-type, version exclusive Pokemon, etc. I can also see them announcing the new anime for X/Y and how that's going to change (maybe a protag who isn't Ash...), maybe some preview clips. Then there's a Q&A.


----------



## Axl Low (May 23, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Tri-Attack Togekiss



oh god why


----------



## Cobalt (May 25, 2013)

X and Y will have a segment at E3 for 90 minutes!


----------



## Scizor (May 25, 2013)

So much awesomeness on June 11


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 25, 2013)

June 11th is a Tuesday, damnit!


----------



## Aeternus (May 25, 2013)

And this is bad why exactly?


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 25, 2013)

^^Some people do work around these lands. I do, for instance.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 25, 2013)

No X & Y news this week in Pok?mon Smash, however it appears that *they're going to announce a new Pok?mon next week.
*


----------



## Blunt (May 25, 2013)

Smash: There will be weekly X/Y announcements from now on
Smash: There will be no X/Y announcements this week


----------



## lacey (May 26, 2013)

Blunt said:


> Smash: There will be weekly X/Y announcements from now on
> Smash: There will be no X/Y announcements this week



Yeah...way to take your word back there, Smash. :/

What are the odds next week's new Pokemon is Mewtwo's 3rd forme? Or another Eeveelution lololol


----------



## Aeternus (May 26, 2013)

Khris said:


> however it appears that *they're going to announce a new Pok?mon next week.
> *


Really? Nice. Hope it is as good as the ones revealed so far.



Blunt said:


> Smash: There will be weekly X/Y announcements from now on
> Smash: There will be no X/Y announcements this week



Pokemon Smash: Giving the public weekly X/Y announcements like a boss


----------



## Death-kun (May 26, 2013)

To be fair, there _is_ going to be 1.5 hours worth of X&Y info at E3 this year.


----------



## Aeternus (May 26, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> To be fair, there _is_ going to be 1.5 hours worth of X&Y info at E3 this year.



Pfft, you and your logic. Just let us bash Pokemon Smash, ok?


----------



## Scizor (May 26, 2013)

Well the X/Y news of this week was that there'll be a Pok?mon announcement next week


----------



## Aeternus (May 26, 2013)

See? There were news after all


----------



## Cobalt (May 26, 2013)

Pokemon Smash is probably going to show Pancham using Parting Shot as the new Pokemon next week


----------



## Aeternus (May 26, 2013)

Or Mewtwo new form


----------



## Scizor (May 28, 2013)

Or Skarmory's prevolution.


----------



## Escargon (May 28, 2013)

Hey, Pancham is freaking awesome! I hope his evos doesnt let me down


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 28, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Or Skarmory's prevolution.


I think they shouldn't really touch old Gen Pok?mon anymore... I want entirely new ones instead!


----------



## Aeternus (May 28, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Or Skarmory's prevolution.


He needs no evo or pre-evo if you ask me. Just a better moveset.



> I think they shouldn't really touch old Gen Pok?mon anymore... I want entirely new ones instead!


Agreed.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 28, 2013)

I want new ones too. I want the new pseudo to be Ghost/Dragon


----------



## Aeternus (May 28, 2013)

Cute Pokemon sig, Khris. 

I want a Dragon Eeveelution.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 28, 2013)

Thanx.


----------



## Big Mom (May 28, 2013)

What are some other type combinations/ abilities that could make a pokemon have no weaknesses?


----------



## Scizor (May 28, 2013)

I was half kidding, as it IS a possibility.

I'd rather see another Mewtwo form or an entirely new Pok?mon.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 28, 2013)

Dark/Poison with Levitate?


----------



## Aeternus (May 28, 2013)

Isn't Dark/Poison still weak to Fighting?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 28, 2013)

Poison is resistant to Fighting. So it will deal normal damage.


----------



## Big Mom (May 28, 2013)

Dark/Poison with Levitate
Bug/Steel with Flash Fire
Water/Ground with sap sipper


----------



## Aeternus (May 28, 2013)

Khris said:


> Poison is resistant to Fighting. So it will deal normal damage.



Ohh, I see.


----------



## ElementX (May 29, 2013)

Ghost/Dark is the only combination without weaknesses if you don't count abilities.

Unless Fairy really does turn out to be super effective against dark. Suddenly, Sableye and Spiritomb's claim to fame goes out the window.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 29, 2013)

They say it's strong against Dragon and immune to Poison too.


----------



## ElementX (May 30, 2013)

Immune to dragon. Its weak to poison...which is good because poison needs a boost.


----------



## Nois (May 30, 2013)

Khris, I am terribly sorry to have to say this, but that Chloe avy does not do her justice...

Poison definitely needs a boost. But I'd like a pseudo-legendary with no weaknesses. Just so it could be really epic

EDIT:

Dark/Poison with Levitate makes me think of some cloud of darkness thing


----------



## Nois (May 30, 2013)

I am also colour blind, so maybe it's just the colors that put me off


----------



## Azeruth (May 30, 2013)

Nois said:


> Dark/Poison with Levitate makes me think of some cloud of darkness thing



They could throw wings on a snake-like Pok?mon and give him Levitate instead of making it a Flying type. Eelektrik and Eelektross can Levitate but they don't really have wings of any sort.

They could probably work something out. Maybe Koffing/Weezing get a new evolution with at night with a new move?


----------



## Nois (May 30, 2013)

Azeruth said:


> They could throw wings on a snake-like Pok?mon and give him Levitate instead of making it a Flying type. Eelektrik and Eelektross can Levitate but they don't really have wings of any sort.
> 
> They could probably work something out. Maybe Koffing/Weezing get a new evolution with at night with a new move?



I was thinking about the Koffing line myself. Make it a cloud similar Koffing somehow, and make it Dark


----------



## Jimin (May 31, 2013)

ElementX said:


> Immune to dragon. Its weak to poison...which is good because poison needs a boost.



This isn't bad. We need something weak to normal as well. Normal is probably the worst or 2nd worst attacking type so far. Ghosts are immune and Rock/Steel resist it. I believe steel is currently the worst. Resisted by steel, water, fire, and electric.


----------



## ElementX (May 31, 2013)

Fairy is supposed to be weak to steel too.

Normal can't have an advantage because there are so many normal moves that it break the game. The trade off is that normal pokes only have one weakness. Plus they usually have large move pools.


----------



## Blunt (May 31, 2013)

New pokemanz tomorrow


----------



## Nois (May 31, 2013)

New POKEZ

I'm so getting a 3DS


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 31, 2013)

> Got a number of people telling us the "new Pok?mon" next week may just be them featuring Pancham like they featured Helioptile this week.



Don't get your hopes up.


----------



## Scizor (May 31, 2013)

Well I hope there'll actually be a new Pok?mon revealed tomorrow.

But even if not, X/Y info heaven June is just around the corner.


----------



## lacey (May 31, 2013)

I wouldn't be surprised if it's old information, and then they'll actually give us new information in June.


----------



## Blunt (May 31, 2013)

Khris said:


> Don't get your hopes up.


;-;         **


----------



## Axl Low (May 31, 2013)

Edward Cullen said:


> This isn't bad. We need something weak to normal as well. Normal is probably the worst or 2nd worst attacking type so far. Ghosts are immune and Rock/Steel resist it. I believe steel is currently the worst. Resisted by steel, water, fire, and electric.



steel isnt an attacking type and it shouldnt be because then it would be dragon type on crack because of the defensive powerhouses they are

also they actually thought about giving onix/steelix coil the poison move that ups att def and speed but realized they break the meta game with steelix if he got coil


----------



## Blunt (Jun 1, 2013)

Wherez mah newz? ;-;


----------



## Nois (Jun 2, 2013)

Came in to say the same thing Blunt-kun ;-;


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 2, 2013)

I had a dream that the news was Pancham using pansear


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jun 2, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I had a dream that the news was Pancham using pansear



I had a dream that the final evo for Fennekin was Reshiram...


----------



## Cobalt (Jun 2, 2013)

Blunt said:


> Wherez mah newz? ;-;



Never expect anything from Pokemon Smash unless Junichi Masuda is going to be on the only thing you can expect news from is CoroCoro and every once in a while Oha Suta. For Black and White they revealed Gigalith,Cofagrigus,Gothitellle,Reuniclus,Alomomola,Haxorus,Galvantula,Excadrill, and Drillbur all in one trailer


----------



## Nois (Jun 2, 2013)

I demand new Pokemon

It's relatively close to the game release, and we need more hype

Don't be Squaresoft, Gamefreak


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2013)

E3 is next week so..... Get ready.


----------



## Nois (Jun 2, 2013)

Patience is hard


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jun 2, 2013)

Just don't think about it.
But if you don't, you won't know to look for X and Y
And if you don't know, there'll be no more hype
And if there's no more hype
PEOPLE WILL DIE


----------



## Nois (Jun 2, 2013)

EXACTLY


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 2, 2013)

I expect nothing and everything.


----------



## Cobalt (Jun 2, 2013)

Be patient everyone we'll have new Pokemon in 10 days from CoroCoro they promised new information


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jun 2, 2013)

I hope they show a ghost Pokemon. I like the ghost-type.


----------



## ElementX (Jun 2, 2013)

With corocoro and the hour and a half presentation its gonna be a crazy month.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jun 2, 2013)

I think September is going to be one of those dry months: Super suspenseful and aggravating.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 3, 2013)

> During the Ikimono-gakari's garden party radio show in *Japan *earlier, it was revealed that *a special Eevee is to be distributed.* *This Eevee is to know the move Sing* and is based upon the Eevee in the upcoming movie short, Pikachu & Eevee Friends. *It is not currently known whether or not this distribution will be local or over WiFi,* nor how long it runs but we'll provide details as soon as they come.




Japan gets all the good stuff


----------



## Basilikos (Jun 3, 2013)

Some more news.....would be great.


----------



## ElementX (Jun 3, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]UKKTqJ8R5nI[/YOUTUBE]

These guys are ridiculous.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2013)

These guys are great. Subscribed


----------



## KevKev (Jun 4, 2013)

I really hope this game lets us travel back to at least one of the regions...perferably Hoenn.


----------



## Blunt (Jun 4, 2013)

I can't wait to see Hydreigon in dem 3D graphics


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2013)

RPG Maker said:


> Maybe?



 ...........................


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jun 4, 2013)

RPG Maker said:


> Maybe?



Looks very unlikely to me...


----------



## Nois (Jun 4, 2013)

I sure hope there's no land connection to Hoenn. Best be an airplane


----------



## Scizor (Jun 4, 2013)

Scizor in those 3D graphics will be glorious.


----------



## Nois (Jun 4, 2013)

I always had this feeling that Scyther should have gotten more evolutions based on what items he held.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2013)

Scizor is MORE than enough.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 4, 2013)

Khris said:


> Scizor is MORE than enough.



This^


----------



## Nois (Jun 4, 2013)

Buuuuuuuuut

An evolution for Scizor maybe?

Or a Pinsir evolution, I was always sad for Pinsir


----------



## Nois (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2013)

Nois said:


> Buuuuuuuuut
> 
> An evolution for Scizor maybe?
> 
> Or a Pinsir evolution, I was always sad for Pinsir



Pinsir is a worse suggestion


----------



## Stunna (Jun 4, 2013)

What kind of moron _wouldn't_ milk a franchise like Pokemon.


----------



## Nois (Jun 4, 2013)

I guess that's why it's running for so long

And I hated Pinsir and still do, I just felt sorry for it when they upgraded Scyther, who I think noone cared about until Scizor came along

In other news, caught a shiny Nidoran male a few days back


----------



## Scizor (Jun 4, 2013)

Nois said:


> Buuuuuuuuut
> 
> An evolution for Scizor maybe?



Scizor's perfect already.


----------



## Nois (Jun 4, 2013)

You have a point


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2013)

Nois said:


> I guess that's why it's running for so long
> 
> And I hated Pinsir and still do, I just felt sorry for it when they upgraded Scyther, who I think noone cared about until Scizor came along
> 
> In other news, caught a shiny Nidoran male a few days back



Pinsir is BAWS. He has Earthquake, Stone Edge, Superpower, and X-Scissors as STAB. Not to mention Mold Breaker


----------



## Nois (Jun 4, 2013)

FUCK ME

I've hated it so much that I didn't know it


----------



## creative (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 4, 2013)

Yeah, they went REALLY n-depth.


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 4, 2013)

That analysis. I'm just glad the trainer can sit on a bench now. He must be so tired running around the entire region.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 4, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Scizor's perfect already.



Mewtwo is also perfect but they decided to mess with him.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2013)

Next: new Charizard form  

Oh no


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 5, 2013)

if scizor has heatproof
the world would know rape


----------



## Nois (Jun 5, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> That analysis. I'm just glad the trainer can sit on a bench now. He must be so tired running around the entire region.



As a logn distance runner I've been curious how's the Trainer's knees, when the fella runs about the world in the same beat up running shoes


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jun 5, 2013)

Their legs should be fabulous


----------



## soulnova (Jun 5, 2013)

I just want to know... am I going to be able to transfer my pokemon from HeartGold??


----------



## ElementX (Jun 5, 2013)

soulnova said:


> I just want to know... am I going to be able to transfer my pokemon from HeartGold??



No idea as of yet. Although I doubt they'd drop the ability to transfer pokemon from the previous gen. You would most likely need to transfer to BW or BW2 first though. 



Khris said:


> Next: new Charizard form
> 
> Oh no



If Charizard got a Dragon Forme where he was still the same aside from his new typing, then I wouldn't complain.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 5, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_ldkJQrZFI[/YOUTUBE]

sexy


----------



## Stunna (Jun 5, 2013)

Giving Charizard a new form is the dumbest thing I've heard in a good minute.


----------



## lacey (Jun 5, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_ldkJQrZFI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> sexy



I remember this. Classic.


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 5, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Giving Charizard a new form is the dumbest thing I've heard in a good minute.



I would lose faith in Gen VI if that happened. Mewtwo's one was already an upset.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 6, 2013)

Scizor is already OU and only sports a 4x weakness to fire only (a common attacking type). An Scizor with eviolite would be really hard to kill without a fire move. And it'll be all too easy to set up Swords Dance Bullet Punch.

And yes, Mewtwo has been Uber since day one. Why did it need a new form? Mew with new forms, I would be okay with. It can basically copy what Deoxys did. Of course, that would kill off any use of Deoxys...


----------



## soulnova (Jun 6, 2013)

ElementX said:


> No idea as of yet. Although I doubt they'd drop the ability to transfer pokemon from the previous gen. You would most likely need to transfer to BW or BW2 first though.



UGH...don't do this to me. I sold White like a year ago.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 7, 2013)

Would you guys recommend buying a 3DS just for X and Y?


----------



## ElementX (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm probably going to do it.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 7, 2013)

my friend hacked me a wonderguard scizor

pretty much the greatest thing ever


----------



## Blunt (Jun 7, 2013)

ElementX said:


> I'm probably going to do it.


Me         too.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 7, 2013)

Me too [2]


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 7, 2013)

pick up fire emblemz :33


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 7, 2013)

ElementX said:


> I'm probably going to do it.



Definitely! With Ace Attorney 5 and Fire Emblem along with it there's no reason not to!


----------



## ElementX (Jun 7, 2013)

Never played Ace or Fire Emblem. Maybe I'll try them out. 

But still there's Ocarina of Time and Luigi's Mansion. I wonder how Smash Bros. will be on a handheld?


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jun 8, 2013)

Olivia said:


> Would you guys recommend buying a 3DS just for X and Y?



I already have one


----------



## KevKev (Jun 8, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> if scizor has heatproof
> the world would know rape



Magnezone and lucario can handle him.


----------



## shinethedown (Jun 8, 2013)

Olivia said:


> Would you guys recommend buying a 3DS just for X and Y?



Already done it


----------



## Nois (Jun 8, 2013)

I'll probably buy that 3DS sometime this winter. Need to find a job first


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2013)

I'll give you $50 for nudes. $100 if you're secretly a woman.


----------



## Nois (Jun 8, 2013)

what's with nudes in this thread


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2013)

So do we have a deal?


----------



## Nois (Jun 8, 2013)

I don't sell myself nor my pics and I'm a man


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2013)

Ok ok. I'll give you the $100.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 8, 2013)

What rumors are about this time?


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 8, 2013)

Nois said:


> I'll probably buy that 3DS sometime this winter. Need to find a job first



You can always use Ebay if money is tight.

+ I'm pretty sure there will be store promos later in the year that give you savings on getting a 3DS and Pokemon X/Y together. Like a bundle saving of some sort.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jun 9, 2013)

I can't have my 3DS until December because of my new phone  
I'm gonna miss all the events


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 9, 2013)

Get a job then.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 9, 2013)

I heard there were nudes here.


----------



## Basilikos (Jun 9, 2013)

Utopia Realm said:


> Get a job then.


Easier said than done considering the current state of our economy.


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 9, 2013)

Basilikos said:


> Easier said than done considering the current state of our economy.



I guess one always win the lottery. It's worth it because Gen 6 looks promising!


----------



## Nois (Jun 9, 2013)

Stunna said:


> I heard there were nudes here.


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 9, 2013)

I regret wasting my money on books that I probably won't read any time soon... The latest one cost me like $20 even though it would have been half if I just waited for it to be released here


----------



## Nois (Jun 9, 2013)

Never. Regret. Buying. A Book. 

Money hasa way of coming people's way


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2013)

Shut up and start posting nudes.


----------



## Nois (Jun 9, 2013)

I post nudes in the Bathouse


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2013)

Prove it.


----------



## Nois (Jun 9, 2013)

Nope


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 9, 2013)

Nois said:


> Never. Regret. Buying. A Book.



Even if I'm out of space? 

Seriously man there are books even on top of my table... I have nowhere to actually sit and read


----------



## Nois (Jun 9, 2013)

Fuck that, books are great

On a side note, impressive collection you must have there


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 9, 2013)

Nois said:


> Fuck that, books are great
> 
> On a side note, impressive collection you must have there



And only around 60% are about bugs 

I'm trying to build a nice little collection of the best sci-fi literature


----------



## Nois (Jun 9, 2013)

Bugs and sci-fi mix well


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 9, 2013)

Nois said:


> Bugs and sci-fi mix well



If you think about it most fantasy has some sort of giant arthropods (mainly spiders). Which reminds me I can't wait to see the giant spiders in The Hobbit


----------



## Nois (Jun 9, 2013)

Yeah, and usually they are just a bulk of guts with arachnid legs


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 9, 2013)

Nois said:


> Yeah, and usually they are just a bulk of guts with arachnid legs



Shelob in LotR was very well done though, she was based on a funnel-web spider if I'm not mistaken


----------



## Nois (Jun 9, 2013)

After looking at the pics I gotta agree. I've always liked the Brazillian Wanderer [or at least ever since I've learned of it].

Lol I was wondering this some time ago, have you ever had a purely bug Pokemon party Swarmy?


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 9, 2013)

Nois said:


> After looking at the pics I gotta agree. I've always liked the Brazillian Wanderer [or at least ever since I've learned of it].
> 
> Lol I was wondering this some time ago, have you ever had a purely bug Pokemon party Swarmy?



My current party is purely bug 

Durant
Volcarona
Heracross
Accelgor
Scolipede
Crustle

I only use the first 3 though and yes I don't win that often as you can imagine


----------



## Nois (Jun 9, 2013)

Any party with Heracross should win by default


----------



## Blunt (Jun 9, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> My current party is purely bug
> 
> Durant
> Volcarona
> ...


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 9, 2013)

I'll definitely have to trade my DS in for a 3D. 


Swarmy said:


> Even if I'm out of space?
> 
> Seriously man there are books even on top of my table... I have nowhere to actually sit and read


Book bookshelves


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 9, 2013)

Nois said:


> Any party with Heracross should win by default



I actually find Durant more usefull 



Dragonus Nesha said:


> Book bookshelves



Believe it or not those are full too... Not to mention that our guest room is half full of books that my mother has bought through the years (some of which are in russian, polish and english)... We even have a huge bible with drawings that's passed down from my grand grandmother


----------



## Stunna (Jun 9, 2013)

Heracross--GOAT.


----------



## Nois (Jun 9, 2013)

Swarmy has books in Polish

Tell me more


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 9, 2013)

My team is all cats...


----------



## Nois (Jun 9, 2013)

There's only few Pokemon cats I can stand.

And I need that 3DS so I can play Gen4-6 properly


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 9, 2013)

Nois said:


> Swarmy has books in Polish
> 
> Tell me more



You're polish?  

They're what's left from the time when my mum studied polish, I don't understand anything from them though  Now the russian ones I can understand a bit since russian is somewhat close to bulgarian 



Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> My team is all cats...



For a fellow bug lover you disappoint


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 9, 2013)

I have a bug team, but I use my cat team more


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 9, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I have a bug team, but I use my cat team more



Which one is stronger?


----------



## Nois (Jun 9, 2013)

Yup Swarmy, Polish people here.


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 9, 2013)

Nois said:


> Yup Swarmy, Polish people here.



Too bad I haven't seen many polish people here, a week or so ago a family was sitting next to me in a restaurant and they seemed to be polish but I wasn't sure


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 9, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> Which one is stronger?



You decide:

Delcatty
Luxray
Persian
Purugly
Liepard
Meowth

Or

Volcarona
Yanmega
Forretress
Masquerain
Galvantula
Pinsir


----------



## Nois (Jun 9, 2013)

You can see Poles everywhere now... It's like the Chinese and the Arabs



Lol Hiruzen, the only nice ct Pokemon are that Luxray and the Persian


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 9, 2013)

I love kitties!!!!!


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2013)

This seems relevant here now:


----------



## Misao (Jun 9, 2013)

I kind of miss playing Pokemon, and I think they're gradually improving the formula every new game. 

Judging from the videos and news, this game looks fun, but I don't know if I should invest on a 3ds right know when I own a vita.


----------



## Nois (Jun 9, 2013)

It's always nice to have consoles, because you never know what will come their way next. There's plenty of good stuff for the 3DS, excluding Pokemon, to justify a purchase.


----------



## Blunt (Jun 9, 2013)

I hate the colors of the XL in the US tho 

I'm really hoping they announce a black/white/silver one or a cool bundle one this week.


----------



## Misao (Jun 9, 2013)

Nois said:


> It's always nice to have consoles, because you never know what will come their way next. There's plenty of good stuff for the 3DS, excluding Pokemon, to justify a purchase.



Fair enough  I'll take that in consideration.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2013)

Does anyone know at what time the 90 minute X/Y special direct will be on June 11?


----------



## Nois (Jun 9, 2013)

Blunt said:


> I hate the colors of the XL in the US tho
> 
> I'm really hoping they announce a black/white/silver one or a cool bundle one this week.


I never looked into the XLs. I'm much more of a compact guy, so I'd nturally go for a regular sized device. Not to mention I'm a battery freak and I imagine the XL drains its battery faster, even if the battery is adewuately larger.


misao said:


> Fair enough  I'll take that in consideration.



I personally would like to play Ni no Kuni [huge Ghibli fan], but I've been missing some on-the-road gaming for many years now.


----------



## Blunt (Jun 9, 2013)

From everything I've heard, the XL has much better battery life.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 10, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> if scizor has heatproof
> the world would know rape



Can't believe this is wasn't commented on. Scizor would be trash-tier again, his Bullet Punch and U-Turn would be weak again


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 10, 2013)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Can't believe this is wasn't commented on. Scizor would be trash-tier again, his Bullet Punch and U-Turn would be weak again



To be fair u-turn isnt effected by Tech because it base power is 70
Bullet punch gets a bump to 60


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 10, 2013)

My mistake on U-Turn however losing 33% damage on the one move Scizor is known for will kill him. Lots of OHKO will become 2HKO and 2HKO will become 3HKOs

EDIT: Also throw in Pursuit, Quick Attack and Bug Bite. No, Fireproof Scizor is only marginally less useless than Pre-Platinum Scizor


----------



## ElementX (Jun 10, 2013)

New info to announced on the 12th! Confirmed by the official site!! Most likely to coincide with the e3 presentation!!!

Hold on to your butts.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 10, 2013)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> My mistake on U-Turn however losing 33% damage on the one move Scizor is known for will kill him. Lots of OHKO will become 2HKO and 2HKO will become 3HKOs
> 
> EDIT: Also throw in Pursuit, Quick Attack and Bug Bite. No, Fireproof Scizor is only marginally less useless than Pre-Platinum Scizor



pursuit doesnt stack with tech if the opponent switches out. T_T


----------



## Blunt (Jun 10, 2013)

ElementX said:


> New info to announced on the 12th! Confirmed by the official site!! Most likely to coincide with the e3 presentation!!!
> 
> Hold on to your butts.


That's June 12th Japan time, the announcement for us Westerners is tomorrow on the 11th.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 10, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> pursuit doesnt stack with tech if the opponent switches out. T_T



Now you're just being pedantic


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 10, 2013)

When is e3?


----------



## Nois (Jun 10, 2013)

tonight/day, different conferences at different hours. I reccomend looking at arstechnica.com and the gaming section.


----------



## BrokenBonds (Jun 10, 2013)

Let me just throw this out there: I'M SO PUMPED FOR THIS GAME!


----------



## Blunt (Jun 10, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> When is e3?


Now.


lol


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 10, 2013)

Is the Nintendo conference tomorrow ?


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 10, 2013)

I kill joy faster than a sudden death in the family.


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 10, 2013)

My defense team:

Shuckle
Probopass
Wobbuffet
Tentacruel
Cloyster
Forretress

What do you think?

I might switch in a torkoal (amnesia and iron defense ftw), steelix, claydol, bronzong, or dusknoir.


----------



## ElementX (Jun 11, 2013)

Mike Von J said:


> Is the Nintendo conference tomorrow ?



There is no conference.

There's going to be a Nintendo Direct video released tomorrow though.


----------



## Blunt (Jun 11, 2013)

The X/Y event is a physical show, not a Direct IIRC.


----------



## Cobalt (Jun 11, 2013)

Yeah I don't think the X and Y segment will be streamed so we will have to wait until after to see what new information we get. However, CoroCoro should be out any day now and that will have new information too.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 11, 2013)

I heard something about an Fairy type..?


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 11, 2013)

Serebii informed it as well, where are people watching?


----------



## shinethedown (Jun 11, 2013)

Try this site, and put it on to 240p


----------



## Nois (Jun 11, 2013)

Jigglypuff and Maril being strong against Dragons is rich


----------



## Stunna (Jun 11, 2013)

Fairy > Dragon?

nuuu


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2013)

Missed the damn reveal(Nintendo).. 

Any vids/details?


----------



## shinethedown (Jun 11, 2013)

Fairy type confirmed, Sylveon, Gardevoir, Marill and Jiglypuff all confirmed. Also 2 new pokemon shown in the trailer. Also there is a new feature that lets you play with your pokemon etc.

Link removed


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2013)

The Fairy Butterfly looks cute, the other one however.


----------



## Nois (Jun 11, 2013)

That bat friend is a bad friend


----------



## Stunna (Jun 11, 2013)

Looks like a bat-dragon hybrid.


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 11, 2013)

2 new pokemon = fairy/sound types confirmed


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 11, 2013)

Graeme said:


> 2 new pokemon = fairy/sound types confirmed



? Sound never got confirmed.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2013)

I dunno maybe he'll grow on me. But as of now, I am not seeing it.


----------



## Xeogran (Jun 11, 2013)

Noivern is too awesome. I don't see how anyone can resist it. Badass lord of badasses.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 11, 2013)

Nintendo had the second best conference.


----------



## Nois (Jun 11, 2013)

Gardevoir being Psychic/Fairy will be an overkill now


----------



## shinethedown (Jun 11, 2013)

Nois said:


> Gardevoir being Psychic/Fairy will be an overkill now



Chances that the champion has one?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 11, 2013)

What do we know about Fairy-type?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 11, 2013)

wonder if Clafairy and Snubull are also fairy type.


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 11, 2013)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> ? Sound never got confirmed.



C'mon, multiple wyverns. Noivern. Noise + Wyvern.

Just bend the fuck over and take the Sound.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 11, 2013)

the new pokemon look sweet.


----------



## alekos23 (Jun 11, 2013)

lol,Zubats badass cousin 
looks sweet though


----------



## ElementX (Jun 11, 2013)

There's two many details going on with that thing.


----------



## Nois (Jun 11, 2013)

Graeme said:


> C'mon, multiple wyverns. Noivern. Noise + Wyvern.
> 
> Just bend the fuck over and take the Sound.



For all we know, it can be something like the Whismur line


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2013)

Fairy type and new Pok?mon 

That new feature looks cool as well, as do the new message(s) when encountering a Pok?mon: "Whoa! The helioptile you stepped on attacked!" 

I'm not sure if using that new bonding feature for evolution (as it will possibly be impleted ) or something will be a hindrance though.


----------



## Misao (Jun 11, 2013)

another evolution for zubat


----------



## Stunna (Jun 11, 2013)

What? What Bonding feature?


----------



## alekos23 (Jun 11, 2013)

good lord,Gardevoir would be broken if not for the Poison weakness,and Fighting immunity.... but the Psychic part takes care of those two anyway :


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2013)

Stunna said:


> What? What Bonding feature?



Well, now, you get to stroke your Pokemon until they're happy


----------



## Stunna (Jun 11, 2013)

So you can walk around with Pokemon outside of their balls?


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 11, 2013)

No. You literally let them out and stroke em.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2013)

And yes, it's as sick as it sounds.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 11, 2013)

Laaaaaaaaame.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 11, 2013)

Kinda, I think you also have to feed.


----------



## Nois (Jun 11, 2013)

Good luck stroking Muk


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 11, 2013)

shinethedown said:


> Chances that the champion has one?



The champion will be a Fairy-type trainer.


----------



## Krich2nd (Jun 11, 2013)

Good luck stroking Wailord


----------



## Sunrider (Jun 11, 2013)

The bonding feature doesn't look any more or less tedious than other means of raising happiness levels (for the ones that evolve when happy). 

Noivern looks vicious though.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 11, 2013)

I think stroking Heatran or Groundon will be the hardest.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 11, 2013)

You _have_ to feed? 

Look. If you're gonna let us bring Pokemon out to stroke them, you could at least let us keep them out.


----------



## alekos23 (Jun 11, 2013)

eh,it could be more permanent 
wonder if it'll get any OHKO's moves.i have a certain move idea in my head


----------



## Misao (Jun 11, 2013)

i would rather have the possibility to walk them... but i hope there's more to it tonight or it may indeed be lame.


----------



## shinethedown (Jun 11, 2013)

The stroking thing won't be to bad, as long as its just an optional method of making your pokemon happy. And I must admit the idea of stroking legendary pokemon sounds pretty fun.  At least for a little while.

And a lot of jokes are going to be made about this  They need to be careful how they word it.


----------



## AlphabetSoup (Jun 11, 2013)

misao said:


> another evolution for zubat



I think its a dragon type lol


----------



## Blunt (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm gonna tickle a Cacnea.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2013)

Pok?mon Amie

That name, lol. Quite a bad pun imo, but I bet it'll grow on me.


----------



## Nois (Jun 11, 2013)

Feeding Snorlax

Imma like those derpy interactions

Imagine if by feeding Pokemon you could alter their weight and thus increase the power of some moves, like Body Slam


----------



## Stunna (Jun 11, 2013)

That would be awesome.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 11, 2013)

Stroking a Wailord.


----------



## alekos23 (Jun 11, 2013)

i hope thats not the unique way you'll make eevee evolve into Sylveon.cause thats just hapiness with another name


----------



## Nois (Jun 11, 2013)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> Stroking a Wailord.



Stroke my Furret/Hoothoot/Diglett

This is bad people


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 11, 2013)

But maybe they'll alter the happiness mechanism by, instead of training them all the time, petting them instead!


----------



## Blunt (Jun 11, 2013)

Dat Xerneas


----------



## KevKev (Jun 11, 2013)

Marill fairy type? Huh. 
Noivern looks amazing, I'd like to be stuck in a cave with that Pokemon forever.


----------



## Blunt (Jun 11, 2013)

WAS THAT HYDREIGON IN 3D?! HOW DID I MISS THAT!?


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 11, 2013)

Blunt said:


> Dat Xerneas



I KNOW RIGHT

I FUCKING SCREAMEDqa


----------



## Smiley OP (Jun 11, 2013)

KevKev said:


> Marill fairy type? Huh.
> Noivern looks amazing, I'd like to be stuck in a cave with that Pokemon forever.



Those huge power azumarills
Run dragons run!


----------



## KevKev (Jun 11, 2013)

FV confirmed.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 11, 2013)

ElementX said:


> There's two many details going on with that thing.





Also in the trailer it says



> Whoa! That Helioptile you stepped on attack!



New encounter types


----------



## Blunt (Jun 11, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> good lord,Gardevoir would be broken if not for the Poison weakness,and Fighting immunity.... but the Psychic part takes care of those two anyway :


Well, Fairy (if the rumors are true) doesn't have any resistances so it'll still have all the weaknesses of a Psychic and Fairy type - Poison, Steel, Dark, Ghost and Bug. 

Quite a few weaknesses.


----------



## alekos23 (Jun 11, 2013)

Blunt said:


> Well, Fairy (if the rumors are true) doesn't have any resistances so it'll still have all the weaknesses of a Psychich and Fairy type - Poison, Steel, Dark, Ghost and Bug.
> 
> Quite a few weaknesses.



true.still broken nonetheless.
especially if it gets any good moves.a move named Fantasia would be sweet 
the only one truly being a problem there is probably steel,since neither types are especially effective against it


----------



## lacey (Jun 11, 2013)

ElementX said:


> There's two many details going on with that thing.



Like Venusaur doesn't have a lot of detail. 



Stunna said:


> Fairy > Dragon?
> 
> nuuu



It makes sense though, seeing as how dragons are either guardians, or an evil force defeated in fairy tales. 

So the trailer looked pretty sweet. Since the Fairy-type has been a given for a while, I'm not...really that upset by it. I'm glad that Sylveon's type is finally revealed so everyone at Tumblr can shut up about it haha. I have a strong suspicion that Mewtwo's new forme is part Fairy-type. I'm calling it right now. Doesn't mean I won't be pissed about that though.

I'm definitely thinking that there could be a Sound-type as well, though seeing as how it's relatively close to October, maybe not. Then again, they do need to keep some information a secret. 

There's so many things that can go wrong with that Pokemon-Amie thing though...if you get my drift.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _This is awesome art_ 








Fairies be dragon slaying


----------



## Blunt (Jun 11, 2013)

Muh Hydreigon ;-;


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jun 11, 2013)

Blunt said:


> Dat Xerneas



      



Scizor said:


> *Spoiler*: _This is awesome art_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Scary things getting pulverized by cute things? 

Wonderful


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 11, 2013)

I don't know, but does this mean Dragons will no longer dominate the meta game, or is it too early to tell?


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 11, 2013)

Why Maril? 

Wouldn't Clefairy be a better Fairy type?


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 11, 2013)

I sooo didn't expect the first bug pokemon they introduce to be a butterfly 

At first I thought those huge ears on that bat were his eyes and I thought "damn that's some creepy cool monster" 

Also from the official site:



> The Bug- and Flying-type Pok?mon Vivillon uses its wings to scatter its scales or create a strong wind to attack. *Vivillon is said to have a secret hidden in the colorful decorative pattern on its wings.*



Intriguing


----------



## alekos23 (Jun 11, 2013)

its obviously the secret to bill's garden!or the mew under the van! 
or its a Missingno


----------



## Blunt (Jun 11, 2013)

My guess is it's evo will have some kind of passive ability having to do with it, maybe a 10% chance of confusion on special type attacks or something like that.


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 11, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> its obviously the secret to bill's garden!or the mew under the van!
> or its a Missingno




I'm sure it's some satanic stuff


----------



## alekos23 (Jun 11, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> I'm sure it's some satanic stuff



it gives you the ability to bring the pokeverse's Satan equivalent to this world!
hope we actually get such a pokemon in a few gens.just to see the Moral guardian's reactions 
also,cause Satan mon :33


----------



## Nois (Jun 11, 2013)

When you look at it upside down it tells you to kill Kennedy


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 11, 2013)

I also love how it's arms look like little boobs  .... I think I need help


----------



## alekos23 (Jun 11, 2013)

i think its just the usual silly pokedex flavour dex.didnt another pokemon have secrets hidden in its patterns ?


----------



## Hentai (Jun 11, 2013)

That stag like legendary looks awesome. 
But why do all the awesome Ninetndo games have to be released in october...too much money to spend


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 11, 2013)

FAIRY TYPE!!!!!!!!! That's going to be my primary type used


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 11, 2013)

FAIRY TYPE HAS AN OHKO MOVE!
It's called Titania.
It has a high accuracy lowered priority however if it hits the fairy type that uses it loses 3/4 of their total HP but a non-fairy type using it loses all hp if it hits. D:

And there is a aqua ring type move called Sanctuary.
For 3 turns the pokemon and adjacent allies gain an increasing 1/8 HP per turn
1/8 -> 2/8 -> 3/8
However you can't have multiple ones active or else they fail upon use.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 11, 2013)

Why does it link to youtube?


----------



## alekos23 (Jun 11, 2013)

titania ? i'm getting a hfil of a hunch that someone was greatly involved in this


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 11, 2013)

because i am an asshole :33


----------



## sasuki-chan (Jun 11, 2013)

lol this one looks on drugs :rofl. I guess it's psychic? 

there are more pics at pokebeach


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 11, 2013)

It looks funny.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 11, 2013)

sasuki-chan said:


> lol this one looks on drugs :rofl. I guess it's psychic?
> 
> there are more pics at pokebeach



It looks like some kind of bug type to me.  Pokebeach says that it used a poison type move.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 11, 2013)

It looks more like a seahorse to me.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 11, 2013)

Bug/Dark?


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2013)

sasuki-chan said:


> lol this one looks on drugs :rofl. I guess it's psychic?
> 
> there are more pics at pokebeach



What the heck did they do to Horsea =O


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 11, 2013)

Horsea has seen better days.


----------



## Nois (Jun 11, 2013)

That thing looks like a Seadra got into drugs and some shady sex-working


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 11, 2013)

Some of the Kanto pokemon had to find buisness.


----------



## sasuki-chan (Jun 11, 2013)

Nois said:


> That thing looks like a Seadra got into drugs and some shady sex-working


This 

It does looks pretty weird . It doesn't look like a water type despite being a seahorse. maybe bug/poison or psychic/poison/bug


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 11, 2013)

Poison/Water?


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 11, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _OMG loving this one_


----------



## Jimin (Jun 11, 2013)

I just want the type chart to get fixed. Some attack types are just too poor to be used right now. Grass needs an upgrade. So does Bug. Too many things resist them.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 11, 2013)

I agree. 

It's almost impossible to have a good grass starter.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2013)

Will the Pok?mon special be streamed?


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 11, 2013)

I assume so. Maybe on Nintendo. I'm going to look that up now. I would like to watch that if I'm able to.


----------



## Nois (Jun 11, 2013)

Gras starter... I always got  the feeling that the starters are a quasi-difficulty level choice. The Grass starter always has it the harders I think


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 11, 2013)

Well yeah, first gyms you usually fly bye with a grass starter, but the fire starters are always the best throughout the game. 

I always rotate the types I use, six gen happens to be the grass starter. .


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 11, 2013)

the sea horse based on this animal?


----------



## alekos23 (Jun 11, 2013)

i thought good old Horsea was based on it ? hence it gains the dragon type ? 
this one looks like a drug addict Horsea


----------



## Nois (Jun 11, 2013)

I'd like it to be a Grass/Poison and then evolve into a different typing:33


----------



## alekos23 (Jun 11, 2013)

maybe it has "intoxicating" abilities 
which afflict a new status effect on the opponent


----------



## Nois (Jun 11, 2013)

"Dragonite became plastered"


----------



## alekos23 (Jun 11, 2013)

"Snorlax is stoned "


----------



## Mishudo (Jun 11, 2013)

So did anyone else think of swoobat when they saw noivern


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jun 11, 2013)

I did .____. 

I like that lobster looking Pokemon.
and the Bat-Dragon most definitely the Bat-Dragon.

Bat-Dragon lookis like a wyvern to me.


----------



## Nois (Jun 11, 2013)

Maybe that's why its name ends with vern


----------



## KidTony (Jun 11, 2013)

lol fairy type


----------



## Smiley OP (Jun 11, 2013)

If i ever get a female I'm gonna call her Minerva


----------



## alekos23 (Jun 11, 2013)

female Gardevoir is Mavis for me


----------



## Smiley OP (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm talking about the new dragon and I'm not talking about minerva from fairy tail


----------



## alekos23 (Jun 11, 2013)

we have a new dragon ? 
oh,yeah the bat.sorry,cant seee it as a dragon yet.still Zubat's cousin to me


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2013)

Y'all need a Queendra


----------



## alekos23 (Jun 11, 2013)

the new one seems more like a Queerdra to me though


----------



## Smiley OP (Jun 11, 2013)

Gen 3 main legendaries having signature moves


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 11, 2013)

horsea got shinyfied and took some acid


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2013)

Drugs are bad, Mmkay


----------



## Smiley OP (Jun 11, 2013)

Say hello to new "miltank"

we are doomed


----------



## Nois (Jun 11, 2013)

That's what meth does to you.

That's also what happens when your Horsea dels with too much of Muks and Wheezings


----------



## alekos23 (Jun 11, 2013)

maybe its actually a little squid ?
it has a hat fitting the part anyway


----------



## LMJ (Jun 11, 2013)

how much longer til the roundtable for pokemon?


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2013)

LMJ said:


> how much longer til the roundtable for pokemon?



One hour and five minutes approx. if I recall correctly.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2013)

Azumarill is anything but confirmed to be in my party. My loyalty is finally rewarded.  

That stoned Horsea


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 11, 2013)

LMJ said:


> how much longer til the roundtable for pokemon?



are they streaming it?


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 11, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> are they streaming it?


As far as I know, no. Just tweeting!


----------



## Blunt (Jun 11, 2013)

Does anybody have a link to a live blogging of the event?!


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 11, 2013)

I can't wait to see the new Fairy Types they introduce.


Too bad, according to the rumors, Fairy doesn't resist anything. Would have been cool to see how it could help certain types defensively..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2013)

Just check out Bulbapedia's twitter feed.



Or Serebii's.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2013)

Not sure if this has been posted, but:-

Leak of sky battle


----------



## Blunt (Jun 11, 2013)

Thank you Khris 

The Offical Pokemon twitter is live blogging too


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2013)

> The presentation is starting with a brief history of the Pok?mon franchise. Something all us fans are intimately familiar with.




Here we go. Hoping for starter evolutions.


----------



## Blunt (Jun 11, 2013)

> Some of the stuff featured here includes riding Pok?mon, the main character grinding down a rail, and customizing your character's clothing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2013)

> They're showing the start up screens of the game now. Hopefully they'll be releasing a trailer with this stuff soon.



I want to see it  



> 800,000 Japanese characters in the game script, or 1.4 million English words. Damn, that must be hard for the localisation team.


----------



## Blunt (Jun 11, 2013)

The amount of dialogue in the game i equal to 



> about fourteen-ish average-length novels.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2013)

> The new PSS (Player Search System) will allow players to search for others locally or globally (via Wi-Fi) to battle and trade. #PokemonXY



New Trade/Battle system.


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 11, 2013)

I want to see a badass Fairy. I love the cute ones, but a badass one would be awesome. Like Dark/Fairy or Ghost/Fairy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2013)

> The PSS doesn't just track friends. It also tracks acquaintances you've traded & battled with, and passers-by who are complete strangers.



Damn. 

Completely reinvented.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2013)

> Mr. Masuda is demoing a battle via the PSS. The two opposing Pok?mon are new for Pok?mon X and Pok?mon Y! #PokemonXY



Battle demo


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2013)

Skrelp is a Poison- and Water-type Pok?mon. Clauncher is a Water-type Pok?mon. #PokemonXY



Here we go


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 11, 2013)

What do they look like? (The New Pokemon)


and wait, if random strangers around you are playing Pokemon, you get notified?

and damn, I was hopinh that Shrimp/Crab looking Pokemon was a Bug/Water type.


----------



## Blunt (Jun 11, 2013)

> Looks like there's quite a few options for battles, including multiple possible camera placements, split-screen views, etc.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> What do they look like? (The New Pokemon)
> 
> 
> and wait, if random strangers around you are playing Pokemon, you get notified?
> ...



That's what I got from it. 

Also; 

Looks like there's quite a few options for battles, including multiple possible camera placements, split-screen views, etc.


Camera placements


----------



## Blunt (Jun 11, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> What do they look like? (The New Pokemon)


They're the ones that got pics posted awhile ago. The cracked out sea horse and the crab.


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 11, 2013)

Ah. Interesting... Tentecruel will always be the best Water/Poison type though


----------



## Blunt (Jun 11, 2013)

I hate Tentacruels


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2013)

Trying to get some confirmation on this, but apparently you may be able to trade directly from your PC, without the Pok?mon in your party.


And only 6 generations too late.


----------



## Blunt (Jun 11, 2013)

"Trying to get some confirmation on this, but apparently you may be able to trade directly from your PC, without the Pok?mon in your party."


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 11, 2013)

Blunt said:


> I hate Tentacruels



Tentacruel is one of my favorite pokemone!!!


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 11, 2013)

I was too late to watch the stream but I know serebii will have it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2013)

To clarify another earlier tweet....the riding Pok?mon stuff shown in the opening wasn't just Gogoat, looks like *others will be rideable too*


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 11, 2013)

I want to ride a Charizard. :amazed


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2013)

I want to ride a Caterpie


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 11, 2013)

You mean after I stroke my poketmonster I can ride it too. :amazed!!!

This is going to be the beginning of a lot of dirty jokes.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 11, 2013)

Loving Noivern atm.

My team so far consists of him and Fennekin.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2013)

Mr. Masuda just hinted that interacting with Pok?mon in Pok?mon-Amie will have an additional benefit in battle! #PokemonXY

No, please no


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 11, 2013)

Eminem said:


> I was too late to watch the stream but I know serebii will have it.



i thought there was not stream.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 11, 2013)

There is no stream lol.


----------



## Blunt (Jun 11, 2013)

"A new battle scenario has just been announced! Get ready for Horde Encounters! "

"5-against-1 battles? That's gonna be tough!"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2013)

A new battle scenario has just been announced! Get ready for Horde Encounters! #PokemonXY

5-against-1 battles? That's gonna be tough! #PokemonXY


Survival mode?


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 11, 2013)

Blunt said:


> "A new battle scenario has just been announced! Get ready for Horde Encounters! "
> 
> "5-against-1 battles? That's gonna be tough!"


----------



## shinethedown (Jun 11, 2013)

A battle against 5 Audino's, think of the XP.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 11, 2013)

Another new type of battle has been announced! Prepare for Sky Battles! #PokemonXY


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 11, 2013)

5 wailords


----------



## Blunt (Jun 11, 2013)

"Only some Flying-type Pok?mon (and a few others) can enter a Sky Battle. Mr. Masuda is demoing now! "


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2013)

shinethedown said:


> A battle against 5 Audino's, think of the XP.



My thoughts exactly..

Then again, a battle against 5 trolling zubat's/golbat's is a frightening idea


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2013)

Sky Battles are confirmed for Pok?mon X & Y. Limited to flying-types, with a few exceptions.




EDIT: Haunter confirmed for Sky-battle


----------



## Blunt (Jun 11, 2013)

"Talonflame, a new Fire- and Flying-type Pok?mon, has just been revealed in a Sky Battle demo against Noctowl!"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2013)

Talonflame, a new *Fire*- and *Flying*-type Pok?mon, has just been revealed in a Sky Battle demo against Noctowl! #PokemonXY


----------



## shinethedown (Jun 11, 2013)

Khris said:


> My thoughts exactly..
> 
> Then again, a battle against 5 trolling zubat's/golbat's is a frightening idea



5 Bidoof's "Where is your god now?"


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 11, 2013)

Talonflame? Not sure I like the name.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 11, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Ah. Interesting... Tentecruel will always be the best Water/Poison type though


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 11, 2013)

When the game first comes out, there will be pictures of a Magikarp taking on 5 legendary pokemon.


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 11, 2013)

What's so funny?


----------



## MegaultraHay (Jun 11, 2013)

Nintendo can't tell time.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2013)

Looks like Pok?mon with Levitate will be able to participate in Sky Battles together with Flying-Types.

Eelektross confirmed for sky-battle 


EDIT:

Serebii Updates: Backwards compatibility "being worked on" 


We might get to transfer our DS Pokemon


----------



## ElementX (Jun 11, 2013)

LITERAL Zubat swarms! Oh god...

That seahorse (like Noivern) looks fuugly to be me. I need official art. 

Clauncher looks cool though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2013)

Pretty sure Talonflame is a Fletchling evolution.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 11, 2013)

So when will the conference end?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2013)

It already ended.



"Can't Escape" 




Sky-battle looks amazing


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2013)

Masuda didn't expect anyone to ask questions about EV's and IV's, but someone asked anyway. They're supposed to be much more visible in XY.


HOLYYYY SHITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 11, 2013)

The possibility of facing five exploding Electrodes.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 11, 2013)

There has got to be some balance to a horde battle.


----------



## ElementX (Jun 11, 2013)

Apparently, Noivern is Flying/Dragon. 

You get that? Not Dragon/Flying. FLYING/dragon. 

Apparently Game Freak decided not to be afraid of change anymore.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2013)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> The possibility of facing five exploding Electrodes.


----------



## Blunt (Jun 11, 2013)

Kinda underwhelmed tbh.

We got a lot of cool info, but not nearly as much as I thought.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2013)

You know the site will be updated with a lot of content right? Just like after the last Pokemon Roundtable


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 11, 2013)

I want to see the starters evolutions. I'm liking Froakie the best right now but I always choose the grass starter, but I hate this grass starters design.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 11, 2013)

Well It's alot better than I thought we were getting.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2013)

New gameplay trailer


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 11, 2013)

Horde encounters and sky battles seem appealing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 11, 2013)

A wild Sluttank appeared!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 11, 2013)

Khris said:


> New gameplay trailer


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 11, 2013)

Talonflame redeems itself with a good deign


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2013)

Think it's based on cockatiels


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 11, 2013)

Has Bouffalant been confirmed as Taurus's evo?


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 11, 2013)

whoa fletching

you go from daw adorbs!
to IM A HAWK AND IM GUNNA RIP YOUR FACE OFF

in one evo :33


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2013)

My Team as of right now:-

Chespin
Azumarill (lol dragons)
Talonflame




Trainer customization is going to be crazy


----------



## lacey (Jun 11, 2013)

Talonflame actually does look quite good but oh my god NOIVERN IS A DRAGON BAT AND THAT HAS MADE MY DAY. ♥



Dragonus Nesha said:


> The possibility of facing five exploding Electrodes.



They all Selfdestruct.


----------



## Azeruth (Jun 11, 2013)

I like what I'm seeing. I like it very much.


----------



## Blunt (Jun 11, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> whoa fletching
> 
> you go from daw adorbs!
> to IM A HAWK AND IM GUNNA RIP YOUR FACE OFF
> ...


Timmu 

I'm looking forward to Skrelp's evo


----------



## Jimin (Jun 12, 2013)

Nois said:


> Gras starter... I always got  the feeling that the starters are a quasi-difficulty level choice. The Grass starter always has it the harders I think





Eminem said:


> Well yeah, first gyms you usually fly bye with a grass starter, but the fire starters are always the best throughout the game.
> 
> I always rotate the types I use, six gen happens to be the grass starter. .



First generation Bulbasaur was so limited. Almost all the attack moves it had were grass attacks... It was alright in competitive battling though, I think. Sleep Powder, Body Slam, Swords Dance, Toxic, Razor Leaf, etc. Back then, almost everything had Body Slam from what I saw since paralysis was really important back then. And I believe fire attacks were rare in generation one since no one really used any ice or bug types. You had ice attacks already for grass pokemon. I believe fire wasn't popular until generation 2 and the main reason for that was probably steel types, mostly caused by Skarmory and Steelix.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 12, 2013)

Bulbasaur is the pokemon I'm using Fire Red, but mostly my Gyradose and Arcanine and Dragonite will get me through.

I want them to update Bulbasaur. :amazed.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 12, 2013)

It would be interesting if one of the starters ends up being part fairy in their final evolutions.  I could see the final starter being one.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 12, 2013)

Shit, now with the PS4 coming out I'm going to have to spread my funds better. I've calculated all the money I can spend (besides on worthless things, like bills and food) and I'm not sure if I can get this. 

I don't have a 3DS yet, and even calculating in my husbands funds, I don't think I can buy both a 3DS and Pokemon X/Y as it comes out. Good thing I'm getting a promotion in August, but being a teacher doesn't pay amazingly regardless. (Well, I get a bunch of benefits, but still. )

Well, good news is, being a teacher takes up all my time anyways so I won't have time to play many video games. Don't know why I'm pre-ordering a whole bunch of PS4 games.


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 12, 2013)

I can't stop fanboying over Clauncher  Pistol shrimps deserved more attention (now that mantis shrimps are on the top) and now they got it  Too bad it's not bug/water but ah well, still an arthropod 

Now if only they include a parasitoid wasp-based pokemon I'll literally faint


----------



## Stunna (Jun 12, 2013)

Genius.

Simply genius.


----------



## Mishudo (Jun 12, 2013)

Swarmy: What about another praying mantis variation?


----------



## Blunt (Jun 12, 2013)

I think a Psychic/Bug Preying Mantis woud be fucking awesome.


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 12, 2013)

Mishudo said:


> Swarmy: What about another praying mantis variation?



Praying mantises are too popular, it's bad enough that we have so many butterfly/moth pokemon. They should explore less known and common insects, like for example I'm still surprised that we don't have an assassin bug based pokemon.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2013)

I actually want an ice insect if there is one.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 12, 2013)

Where can I see the entire 90 min X/Y Pok?special?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2013)

No actual video was shown. Just news and pics.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 12, 2013)

Ah I see.

Then I'm glad I didn't stay up for it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Ah I see.
> 
> Then I'm glad I didn't stay up for it.



Check out the new Poke Scizor


----------



## Scizor (Jun 12, 2013)

Khris said:


> Check out the new Poke Scizor



Yeah I've seen them


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 12, 2013)

I've always wanted Sky Battles!  not even kidding


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 12, 2013)

So, can someone summarize everything that happened, including new Pokemon?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 12, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> So, can someone summarize everything that happened, including new Pokemon?


 :The special Nintendo Developer Roundtable for Pok?mon X & Y has begun at E3 and is providing a large amount of Pok?mon X & Y information. This information will be continually updated so keep checking back, and be sure to check the lower update segment for the previous news of the day

Players able to choose between languages in the game itself, English, French, Italian, German, Spanish, Japanese, or Korean. PSS (Player Search System) will allow players to search for others locally or globally (via Wi-Fi) to battle and trade. Split into Friends, Acquaintances and those you Pass By. They can then be promoted all the way up to friends as you interact and can hold up to 100 friends.

Multiple rulesets for battles return. Two new Pok?mon: Skrelp is a Poison and Water-type Pok?mon. Clauncher is a Water-type Pok?mon. You can battle people you Passby and that's what promotes them to acquaintences. Trading remains much the same as before. Interact with an acquaintance more than once and it'll automatically ask you to be your friend. Rhyhorn is a rideable Pok?mon. Pok?mon-Amie is said to have an additional, but currently unclear affect on Pok?mon. Horde Encounters are a new type of wild battle. 5 on 1 battle. May include Pok?mon of multiple species rather than just one. Sky Battles confirmed, only Flying-types and Levitators can participate. Talonflame, a new Fire and Flying-type Pok?mon has just been revealed. Talonflame focuses on Speed.

A single save file is in the game still. Backwards compatibility "being worked on". X & Y will make IVs and EVs more visible. PSS syncs with 3DS Friend List. Multiple methods of transportation and different movement types in gyms. You can select specific music tracks before battle with a friend. Riding different Pok?mon helps in different areas. Rhyhorn in rocky areas, for example. Pok?mon are borrowed for the task

03:41: New Images have been added
Talonflame, the evolution of Fletchling, can learn Brave Bird, Clauncher can learn Crabhammer and Skrelp can learn Sludge Bomb

Edit @ 03:52: Updated the , and the  with details of today's reveals​


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 12, 2013)

All the Pokemon so far look so damn awesome. It's gonna be hard choosing.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 12, 2013)

Just woke up.

What did we learn in the Pokemon Direct?


----------



## Nois (Jun 12, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> All the Pokemon so far look so damn awesome. It's gonna be hard choosing.



No it won't, you just gotta catch 'em all

EDIT: Alright, Talonflame is 

And horde battles?


----------



## Xeogran (Jun 12, 2013)

Hmm..i wonder what will Shishiko evolve into


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 12, 2013)

Just saw the new info.
Wow, I'm loving all the new Pokemon. Especially Noivern. It's like a fucking dragon bat..
Not too sure about the seahorse, though. But it looks neat enough.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 12, 2013)

I don't get that flower-thing. Is the entire thing a Pok?mon or just the little thingy on the flower?


----------



## RPG Maker (Jun 12, 2013)

A new lion Pokemon  My wish came true and its even a fire type like I imagined


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 12, 2013)

Fletchling: Hi there poketrainer! What are we doing to do today! :33
----
TalonFlame: Master, which trainers will have the pleasure of burning in our fire after I pluck their eyes out with my talons?


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 12, 2013)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> I don't get that flower-thing. Is the entire thing a Pok?mon or just the little thingy on the flower?


It'll probably have some really horrifying Pokedex entry, describing how it'll suffer in the pits of Hell if it's separated from its flower.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 12, 2013)

That fire lion cub Pok?mon's (final) evolution has the potential to be one of the most awesome Pok?mon ever (aesthetically)


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 12, 2013)

what fire lion? O:


----------



## Scizor (Jun 12, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> what fire lion? O:





I assumed it was already posted. I'm talking about Shishiko.


----------



## Blunt (Jun 12, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> what fire lion? O:


----------



## Krich2nd (Jun 12, 2013)

There's too many new fire types! How am I gonna decide which one to actually use?!


----------



## creative (Jun 12, 2013)

Oh fuck, you can actually customize you're trainer?

smashing intensifies indeed.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 12, 2013)

I dunno about that lion... the eyes are really freaking me out.

The flower thing looks cute, though. And so does Virillion's pre-evos.


----------



## Blunt (Jun 12, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I dunno about that lion... the eyes are really freaking me out.
> 
> The flower thing looks cute, though. And so does Virillion's pre-evos.


Dem psychotic eyes


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 12, 2013)

That's how the king of the jungle should be.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 12, 2013)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> I don't get that flower-thing. Is the entire thing a Pok?mon or just the little thingy on the flower?


----------



## shinethedown (Jun 12, 2013)

Loving the new pokemon, especially the Lion and Talonflame.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 12, 2013)

I don't expect anything to survive these


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 12, 2013)

^ Think. 5 Miltanks with rollout.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 12, 2013)

Wow, too many fire typesss!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 12, 2013)

Eminem said:


> ^ Think. 5 Miltanks with rollout.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 12, 2013)

Times have changed.

Those were impressive stats.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 12, 2013)

Will Gardevoir actually be useful this gen ?


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 12, 2013)

One can only hope.


----------



## Nois (Jun 12, 2013)

inb4 the legendaries are Fire/Fairy and Water/Fairy


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 12, 2013)

Fairies. Fairies everywhere.


----------



## Blunt (Jun 12, 2013)

Nois said:


> inb4 the legendaries are Fire/Fairy and Water/Fairy


I can see Xerneas being Fairy/Grass (though I hope not, because that'd be quite a few weaknesses), but Yveltal looks to be Dark/Fire or Dark/Flying.


----------



## sasuki-chan (Jun 12, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I don't expect anything to survive these


One single tauros or a miltank is already hard so 5...
I remember having a tauros in my soulsilver version. It was so useful and awesome, really powerful and fast (don't know about competitve battles though). If I want to capture one again, I hope I will be able to meet a single one and not just hords of tauros 

I just thought about those who do Nuzlocke challenges. Poor them


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 12, 2013)

Ash beat and captured a group of Tauros.


----------



## Nois (Jun 12, 2013)

Blunt said:


> I can see Xerneas being Fairy/Grass (though I hope not, because that'd be quite a few weaknesses), but Yveltal looks to be Dark/Fire or Dark/Flying.



Dark/Fire would be interesting. Fire, however, seems to be hated by the devs...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 12, 2013)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> I don't get that flower-thing. Is the entire thing a Pok?mon or just the little thingy on the flower?



i think it the little thingy on the flower.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 12, 2013)

The flower is obviously part of the design.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 12, 2013)

I can also see Xerneas being Fairy/something type(I think Grass yeah).


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 12, 2013)

Eminem said:


> Times have changed.
> 
> Those were impressive stats.



A herd of them are still scary
Trainer: I have to switch out go arceus!
herd of wild Tauros uses gigaimpact
Arceus was brutally murdered
Trainer: oh god no
Wild Tauros herd uses stomp on trainer
Trainer whites out and heads towards the light

not to mention 5 Intimidate's in a row brrrrr


Platinum said:


> Will Gardevoir actually be useful this gen ?



But mah waifu can't be useful.


----------



## Nois (Jun 12, 2013)

Scizor, that set

I see they're really mixing stuff up with this gen. I would love for it to have night/day and more than one region. It'd be just fucking marvelous.


----------



## Sunrider (Jun 12, 2013)

It irritates me, their inconsistency with time in these games. 

I personally enjoy the morning/noon/night and seasonal features, but they never seem to make up their mind whether to keep them from one game to the next.


----------



## Nois (Jun 12, 2013)

I think it's a pattern so that people don't say every game is the same. Notice how these features change stuff quite a bit. I'd like the day time feature to be implemented though. I find it one of the best additions.


----------



## Sunrider (Jun 12, 2013)

But there are some things that can remain consistent without compromising the game's innovation. After all, Pokeballs have remained the same since about gen 3, most healing items have remained the same since gens 1/2.

Morning/noon/night? Nice, adds a bit of variation. Keep it. 

Seasons? Also some nice variation. Keep it. 

Pokemon following their trainer? Everyone bloody loved it. No reason to ever abandon it.


----------



## Nois (Jun 12, 2013)

If I were to make a list:

1. Day/Night: different Pokemon show up, or show up at different ratios. Evolutions depending on time.

2. Week day/Date: Like the Friday Lapras in Gen 2 and the Drifloon.

3. Seasons: because fuck yeah, I like my game interesting all year long.

4. Mass produce/Custom Pokeballs: because Kurt is a boss

All in all I am enjoying every new thing in Gen6 too. And a Fire/Flying generic bird is just awesome. Deffinitely going to be my bird of choice at the start.

I expect the Shishiwhatshisface to evolve into a badass lion-dog, just like its namesake the Shishi.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jun 13, 2013)

I wasn't gonna check anything out until release day, but it's E3 so why the hell not

~ Could you imagine getting boosted EXP off of 5 Pokemon all at once? Seriously, the first shot of that had me doing a double take 

~ Visuals are 

~ Clauncher looks pretty slick

~ Liking the PSS.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2013)

I missed so much news. 

Fuck my social life 

I can't wait to see Shishiko's evolution.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 13, 2013)

Day/Night and seasons should be mandatory for each game from now on created, asides from it's possible practical uses it's kinda cool. I wouldn't mind it if they go with the daily-events system as well(Lapras and Drifbloom on Fridays), these things just kinda make the game more fun IMO.  They can also fuck around with which Pok?mon is catchable when, like they did before.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 13, 2013)

The series has a bad habit of backtracking on features.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 13, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> I wasn't gonna check anything out until release day, but it's E3 so why the hell not
> 
> ~ Could you imagine getting boosted EXP off of 5 Pokemon all at once? Seriously, the first shot of that had me doing a double take


But there's also the time it would take to take out 5 Pokemon at once. Unless there's something more to it than that, the chances of getting raped are good.


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 13, 2013)

Am I the only surprised to see that for the first time the bug gym leader is a girl and seems to be into macrophotography


----------



## Scizor (Jun 13, 2013)

Nois said:


> Scizor, that set





Also: the new X/Y characters look cool =D


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 14, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4qPSRgdI1s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ElementX (Jun 14, 2013)

I loved Gen 5, and the gens before it...but these games seem like the truest sequels we've ever had to the series.


----------



## Nois (Jun 14, 2013)

To be honest, these games are THE STUFF. No joke, it's the most I've been impressed wih a new Gen since Gen3. Which in my book was "omfgthisissoawesomeeeeeee" back in the day.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 14, 2013)

Getting even more pumped. And the more I look at Noivern, the more I like it.

So those 3 will all be the rivals/childhood friends of this Gen? Making the total number of 4 (including the opposite gender MC). Quite the number for a Pokemon game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2013)

I can wait to play with my Mufasa


----------



## ElementX (Jun 14, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> Getting even more pumped. And the more I look at Noivern, the more I like it.
> 
> So those 3 will all be the rivals/childhood friends of this Gen? Making the total number of 4 (including the opposite gender MC). Quite the number for a Pokemon game.



Yeah Noivern really grew on me overnight. I'm not gonna lie, I thought it was fuugly when I first saw it. But I guess I thought the same about Sylveon.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 14, 2013)

ElementX said:


> Yeah Noivern really grew on me overnight. I'm not gonna lie, I thought it was fuugly when I first saw it. But I guess I thought the same about Sylveon.


I knew it was gonna be contender for my favourite design form the moment  I saw t.


----------



## Nois (Jun 14, 2013)

If this pattern keeps up, I'll build my main party out of the early in-game Pokes

Talonflame


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2013)

I hope there's another stage for Talonflame


----------



## Nois (Jun 14, 2013)

I think it's only a two stage Poke this time. Much like Swellow.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2013)

I swear to God that new fairy Poke has a troll face look  



Nois said:


> I think it's only a two stage Poke this time. Much like Swellow.



Its design is pretty much perfect right now. So it's all good.


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 14, 2013)

I love the little flower fairy. Wish it was part grass too but all well


----------



## Nois (Jun 14, 2013)

The lion cub, can't wait to see it evolve


----------



## ElementX (Jun 14, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I love the little flower fairy. Wish it was part grass too but all well



If Flabebe evolves maybe it will become part grass. Something tells me its a single stage pokemon though. 

Cool fact. Flabebe is tied with Joltik as the smallest pokemon of all


----------



## Nois (Jun 14, 2013)

d'awwww:33

Let's step on it


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 14, 2013)

And tied with ghastly and haunter for lightest


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 14, 2013)

Spewpa looks amazing, too bad it evolves into that disappointing butterfly


----------



## Nois (Jun 14, 2013)

Whenever I see Swarmy post, I'm getting ideas for new Bug Pokemon.

I'd like a Ghost/Bug:33

What say you Swarmeh?


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm more interested to see a bug/fairy based on fairyflies.


----------



## Nois (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm a sucker for Ghost type it would seem. One of my pics whenever I can.


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 14, 2013)

Ghosts are nice, there needs to be scarier ones though.


----------



## Nois (Jun 14, 2013)

I would also like some Pokemon whose typing and design don't relate to one another, other than by implication.

Like a Bug with a Ghost/Fairy typing


----------



## KevKev (Jun 14, 2013)

Holy Shit only four more months 
Is my body ready?

It's ready.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 14, 2013)

Nois said:


> Whenever I see Swarmy post, I'm getting ideas for new Bug Pokemon.
> 
> I'd like a Ghost/Bug:33
> 
> What say you Swarmeh?


A bug Pokemon that was squished and has come back as a ghost to haunt all humans. :33

... I really love dark and grim Pokedex entries, like Yamask and Gengar and stuff like that.


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 14, 2013)

Nois said:


> I would also like some Pokemon whose typing and design don't relate to one another, other than by implication.
> 
> Like a Bug with a Ghost/Fairy typing



I consider Clauncher a "bug" since he's an arthropod and will probably add him to my team when I get the game, after all a water type would be really useful for a bug user like me.


----------



## Nois (Jun 14, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> A bug Pokemon that was squished and has come back as a ghost to haunt all humans. :33
> 
> ... I really love dark and grim Pokedex entries, like Yamask and Gengar and stuff like that.


Yeah

I love it, how there's so much to expand upon in Pokemon, even though it's been around for so many years


Swarmy said:


> I consider Clauncher a "bug" since he's an arthropod and will probably add him to my team when I get the game, after all a water type would be really useful for a bug user like me.



I guess it's a shrimp, they call them sea bugs or something, right


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 14, 2013)

Nois said:


> I guess it's a shrimp, they call them sea bugs or something, right



They call mantis shrimps "sea fleas" here even though they're not actually shrimps, they are stomatopods.

In Gen 5 they already had a crustacean typed as a bug (Dwebble/Crustle) so it's possible that Clauncher's evolved form (if he has one) may be water/bug, such a combination is vital considering how many fire typed pokemon we get this new gen.


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## Nois (Jun 14, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 14, 2013)

I never really got to see that movie


----------



## Nois (Jun 14, 2013)

Do it. It's really not what you might expect.


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 14, 2013)

I expect magical creatures?


----------



## Nois (Jun 14, 2013)

It's just not exactly the kind of film for the setting. I enjoyed it a lot though. It's very much like the original Grimm Brothers tales. Creepy as fuck


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jun 14, 2013)

I like and don't like the names for the new Pokemon. I mean "Scatterbug"? It's okay, but I think they could have done better.


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 14, 2013)

Nois said:


> It's just not exactly the kind of film for the setting. I enjoyed it a lot though. It's very much like the original Grimm Brothers tales. Creepy as fuck



Ohhh sounds nice, I actually like Del Toro's movies


----------



## Nois (Jun 14, 2013)

If you've seen the Orphanage, it's similar, but with more weird ass creatures


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 14, 2013)

I've never heard of that one


----------



## Nois (Jun 14, 2013)

wat


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm going to run a fairy type team


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 14, 2013)

The lion cub is one ugly thing.


I...I think I've developed a crush on Jessie Cantrell


----------



## Nois (Jun 14, 2013)

The lion cub will grown into one mofo of a beast, mark my words


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 14, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> The lion cub is one ugly thing.


----------



## Nois (Jun 14, 2013)

Luxray is just


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 14, 2013)

the lion club will be giffca from Fire Emblem


----------



## Sunrider (Jun 14, 2013)

Lion cub goes hard. 

Will be extremely disappointed if his evo isn't GAR as fuck.


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 14, 2013)

Someone suggested on tumblr that My betting is that Yveltel be Dark/ Dragon and Xerneas be Psychic/Fairy.
I think that is a really awesome idea


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 14, 2013)

Fairy/ Steel is broken as hell. Dragons rule because stat bases. Gamefreak why are you so stupid?


----------



## Sunrider (Jun 14, 2013)

That's it, Jirachi totally gonna be changed to Fairy/Steel.


----------



## Nois (Jun 14, 2013)

That would be extremely interesting HS. But if there is a third game, I wonder what typing it would be/would have to be to balance the trio out.

I don't think they're gonna change any of the Dual Types. At most, we'll get Mew changed to Psychic/Fairy.

Btw, Fairy being strong against Dragon seems to fit the European lore, at leas to a degree. I've read that dragons were assumed to be vulnerable to magic. Kind of ironic.


----------



## Sunrider (Jun 14, 2013)

I was joking about the Jirachi thing, mostly. 


Nois said:


> That would be extremely interesting HS. But if there is a third game, I wonder what typing it would be/would have to be to balance the trio out.


All depends on what Fairy winds up weak to. 

Yveltal could be Dragon/Dark, Zerneas Fairy/Psychic, and the third perhaps ???/Fighting. Maybe.


----------



## Nois (Jun 14, 2013)

I bet all the 600stat legends will get at least one Fairy move each. Since they're the closes to a fairy we've seen thus far, even with the ACTUAL fairy Pokemon.

What could be the type for that third Poke

I love it being Fighting.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 15, 2013)

I can see Azurill changing into a Fairy. I still wonder how they'll explain the appearance of this new type in the story.


----------



## KevKev (Jun 15, 2013)

What would you guys think if GameFreak decided to make a difficulty where all Pokemon Trainers, Gym Leaders, and Pokemon League guys have their Pokemon EV trained?

I would like that. Make the story a little more challenging.


----------



## alekos23 (Jun 15, 2013)

i think that the 3rd legendary would be a dragon type,cause gen VI's legendaries seem to be based on ,since it says about eagle,which could be the Y legendary,stags,which is the X one,as well as a dragon.
though i guess you could shift the Z and Y ones


----------



## Nois (Jun 15, 2013)

Again, if we're going with the Norse mythos, the Z would be a serpent. 

And they can explain the appearance of Fairy Type pretty easily, like it happens in the real world. "Oh hey, meet dr Bob and dr Stu, they've been working on some shit for 20+ years and discovered that some animals are in a way different than we previously thought them to be. So we're making up another classification for them"


----------



## alekos23 (Jun 15, 2013)

maybe the pikachu of this generation will look like a hammer 
and the squirell will probably be the Mew here


----------



## Nois (Jun 15, 2013)

Oh yes, we still need the tiny Legendary

Wonder whatthat'll be


----------



## Sunrider (Jun 15, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> I  still wonder how they'll explain the appearance of this new type in the  story.


They didn't explain the appearance of Dark or Steel, why should Fairy be any different? 

It'll be a retcon; Fairy was always there, but maybe poorly researched or some such. 



KevKev said:


> What would you guys think if GameFreak decided to make a difficulty where all Pokemon Trainers, Gym Leaders, and Pokemon League guys have their Pokemon EV trained?
> 
> I would like that. Make the story a little more challenging.


I've been hoping for more clever gym challenges for ages, I was expecting B/W 2 Challenge Mode to offer EV trained opponents.


----------



## Nois (Jun 15, 2013)

Doctor, actually, I remember lines from FireRed, and Gen2 where random people say stuff like "hey, I heard they discovered that some Pokemon are something else they were thought to be". Subtle, I'd say


----------



## Sunrider (Jun 15, 2013)

Nois said:


> Doctor, actually, I remember lines from FireRed, and Gen2 where random people say stuff like "hey, I heard they discovered that some Pokemon are something else they were thought to be". Subtle, I'd say


Now that you mention it, I recall those too. 

Nevermind then!


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 15, 2013)

All of our science has been wrong so far.

Back to the drawing board.


----------



## Sunrider (Jun 15, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> All of our science has been wrong so far.
> 
> Back to the drawing board.


Which, incidentally, is occasionally what happens in science.


----------



## Nois (Jun 15, 2013)

I love that about science!

Would love to contribute to some sort of a paradigm shift though

It's a nice concept


----------



## Sunrider (Jun 15, 2013)

Nois said:


> Would love to contribute to some sort of a paradigm shift though
> 
> It's a nice concept


I know, right? 

*randomly doing shit one day, bring up to your local professor "hey, I did x and y happened, is that normal?"

*three months later "random internet denizen up-ends string theory--everything we thought we knew has been revolutionized!"


----------



## Nois (Jun 15, 2013)

Warp 4 Mr. Sulu


----------



## ElementX (Jun 15, 2013)

Trainer: So if the fairy type was there all along, just undiscovered, how come my Jigglypuff just got OHKO'd by a Sludge Bomb?

Scientist: um...more research must be done.


----------



## Nois (Jun 15, 2013)

That is correct


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 15, 2013)

Or maybe the Pokemon have evolved and developed the Fairy type?


----------



## Nois (Jun 15, 2013)

I just imagined genetically engineered Jigglypuff in a scenario, where one of thme lost a family to a dragonair

"we have a vaccine, but it will change you. it will make you stronger."


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 15, 2013)

The last legend will almost certainly be Poison


----------



## Nois (Jun 15, 2013)

Poison Legendary

Poison/Fighting?


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 15, 2013)

I hope not. I have very high expectations for the poison legendary, they'd better not disappoint.

But it'd make sense for the Dragon weak to Fairy which is weak to Poison.


----------



## Nois (Jun 15, 2013)

Poison/Ghost


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 15, 2013)

Poison/Dark with levitate


----------



## Nois (Jun 15, 2013)

Yes please

Poison fits the theme of a serpent, Dark as well


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 15, 2013)

And with levitate it'd have no weaknesses


----------



## alekos23 (Jun 15, 2013)

so,i looked again at those supposed spoilers about X and Y ,that first started all the fairy type rumours.it also mentioned the sky battles,the pokemon amie thing,the gyms,(first one is bug?) as well as something about dual type moves.wjile its kinda weird to pull of,if its true,it'll be


----------



## Nois (Jun 15, 2013)

I'd like for moves to change type depending on the Pokemon that uses them. Kind of similar to Secret Power.


----------



## alekos23 (Jun 15, 2013)

here it is.pretty interesting stuff


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 15, 2013)

No dual type moves please


----------



## alekos23 (Jun 15, 2013)

it says that you can get full EV's for a certain stat just by playing two hours of pokemon amie mini games


----------



## Nois (Jun 15, 2013)

WHADAFOOOK


----------



## alekos23 (Jun 15, 2013)

i'm gonna assume you can only play for limited time per day ?


----------



## Nois (Jun 15, 2013)

Probably not, however, maybe there's a limit to how much you can play with a single Poke. Or perhaps it's that the effectiveness of the games decreases over prolonged play.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 15, 2013)

Nois said:


> I'd like for moves to change type depending on the Pokemon that uses them. Kind of similar to Secret Power.


I think you mean Hidden Power, Secret Power changes with the route/place you're at in the game.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 15, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> here it is.pretty interesting stuff



Can't believe some of that stuff actually ended up being true.  

Dual-type moves would be really weird and... No thanks.


----------



## Nois (Jun 15, 2013)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> I think you mean Hidden Power, Secret Power changes with the route/place you're at in the game.



I meant both, actually

I thought about something like that ever since Arceus was introduced, that along with the Type change with the plates, he should've got a move that's type changes with the plates as well.


----------



## Sunrider (Jun 15, 2013)

Nois said:


> he should've got a move that's type changes with the plates as well.


You mean ?


----------



## Jimin (Jun 15, 2013)

I've never liked Judgement for Arceus. Swords Dance Extremespeed is usually the most dangerous Arceus you can have.


----------



## Sunrider (Jun 15, 2013)

Edward Cullen said:


> I've never liked Judgement for Arceus. Swords Dance Extremespeed is usually the most dangerous Arceus you can have.


He was talking about a move than changes it's type with Arceus's plates, so I simply pointed it out to him.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 15, 2013)

Ah, alright. Judgment by itself usually isn't that useful. Techno Blast for Genesect is significantly worse though. The only thing you would even consider would be a water one, but even that... is pretty useless.


----------



## Nois (Jun 15, 2013)

Holy crap, I'm poor at Pokemon, starting Gen4


----------



## Jimin (Jun 15, 2013)

I haven't played the games in a while. I really only play competitive battling on websites these days. It's pretty fun. 

I want the next pseudo legendary to be part Fairy. Might as well introduce the new type with a bang. :> Hey, I know... they're gonna make the two legendaries on the cover fairy types. That'll be a good way to introduce the fairy type. :>


----------



## Nois (Jun 15, 2013)

Fuck this shit. Gen6 will have a Dragon/Fairy

That would be broken as a hundred fucks


----------



## Blunt (Jun 15, 2013)

Wouldn't it lose it's immunity to dragon?


----------



## Jimin (Jun 15, 2013)

If it's immune, no. If it resists dragon, then yes. Actually, I do think it would be a decent idea for Fairy to be immune to Dragon. Dragon attacks are pretty OP since only Steel resists them. And even most Steel types get hit hard by Outrage or a boosted Dragon Claw. I also think it's a decent idea to be weak to Poison. Steel types pretty much killed every poison attack save Toxic. @__@ If it's weak to Bug or Grass, that would be good for the underpowered Bug and Grass attacks. Too many things wall Bug and Grass.


----------



## Nois (Jun 15, 2013)

I would think it'd be the other way around.

Genetics would suggest that as well.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 15, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> it says that you can get full EV's for a certain stat just by playing two hours of pokemon amie mini games



Lol, awesome?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 15, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> it says that you can get full EV's for a certain stat just by playing two hours of pokemon amie mini games



better than the old 6 hours use vitamins and the time should be 1 hour


----------



## Nois (Jun 15, 2013)

Next generation will allow to splice Pokemon in a lab to get perfect IV Pokemon


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> it says that you can get full EV's for a certain stat just by playing two hours of pokemon amie mini games



So I can fully EV train my party in just a day?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 15, 2013)

Khris said:


> So I can fully EV train my party in just a day?



Thank god, no one has time for that shit.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jun 15, 2013)

EV Training is cake already with BW2 mechanics

This is welcomed too tho


----------



## Blunt (Jun 15, 2013)

Khris said:


> So I can fully EV train my party in just a day?


2 hours per stat per pokemon? There aren't that many hours in a day.

Unless you use a party of like 3 pokemon.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 15, 2013)

Never even tried to EV train my pokemon do to the complaints of pokemon fans everywhere.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2013)

Blunt said:


> 2 hours per stat per pokemon? There aren't that many hours in a day.
> 
> Unless you use a party of like 3 pokemon.



You would need that method for only the status you want to max out. So the left over EVs can be gained by the conventional means(or items). 

Thats 4 hours per pokemon; * 6 = 24 hours

One sleepless night wont kill you


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 15, 2013)

I just couldnt be arsed about IV's if I had a characteristic that increased the main stat(HP/ATK/SPD) I couldnt be arsed about it. Defensive pokemon are two problematic when it comes to training


----------



## Blunt (Jun 15, 2013)

Khris said:


> You would need that method for only the status you want to max out. So the left over EVs can be gained by the conventional means(or items).
> 
> Thats 4 hours per pokemon; * 6 = 24 hours
> 
> One sleepless night wont kill you


I love to sleep tho


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 15, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> I just couldnt be arsed about IV's if I had a characteristic that increased the main stat(HP/ATK/SPD) I couldnt be arsed about it. Defensive pokemon are two problematic when it comes to training



Speed, the almighty stat.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 15, 2013)

Only if you're weavile. Ruins all my dragons . Cept my Multiscale bastard Dragonite >


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 15, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Only if you're weavile. Ruins all my dragons . Cept my Multiscale bastard Dragonite >



Dragon's are only a threat because of their high as hell stats which speed supports. Speed and power.
Even the walls tend to be pretty fast most of the time now.
Even in DnD speed is pretty important supporting power.
After all what use is it if you get one-shotted first.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 15, 2013)

Like I say, it depends on which pokemon you're using and team synergy. And Items because fuck you lets make this shit as wack as hell


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 16, 2013)

I predict a toothfairy Pokemon soon.


----------



## Nois (Jun 16, 2013)

A Faun Pokemon is likely


----------



## Cobalt (Jun 17, 2013)

I wonder if Noivern is our new Pseudo Legendary Pokemon he looks pretty strong


----------



## Nois (Jun 17, 2013)

I bet he's not


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 17, 2013)

This time, we'll be getting a Fairy pseudo


----------



## Cobalt (Jun 17, 2013)

Khris said:


> This time, we'll be getting a Fairy pseudo



Fairy/Dragon?


----------



## Nois (Jun 17, 2013)

That thing WILL be broken.


----------



## Cobalt (Jun 17, 2013)

Isn't Fairy suppose to be weak to Steel? If so Metagross and Scizor will make a Fairy/Dragon eat Bullet Punch.


----------



## Nois (Jun 17, 2013)

That's right

I'm not sure about that weakness though.


----------



## Cobalt (Jun 17, 2013)

Nois said:


> That's right
> 
> I'm not sure about that weakness though.



Skarmory and Ferrothorn would wall a fairy/dragon too


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 17, 2013)

There haven't been confirmed any weaknesses yet of the Fairy Type.


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm almost positive poison type is strong against Fairy.


----------



## Blunt (Jun 17, 2013)

Steel is definitely going to be strong against Fairies. In just about every lore they're present in, fairies are susceptible to iron.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jun 17, 2013)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> There haven't been confirmed any weaknesses yet of the Fairy Type.



It's weak to Poison


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 17, 2013)

Blunt said:


> Steel is definitely going to be strong against Fairies. In just about every lore they're present in, fairies are susceptible to iron.



Oh good Durant will be even more useful


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 17, 2013)

They really don't need to make steel any more powerful


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jun 17, 2013)

Will my beloved Togekiss be Fairy/Flying?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 17, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> It's weak to Poison



Oh really? I hope they give Sylveon Psychic then


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 17, 2013)

Will Arceus get a fairy plate?


----------



## Nois (Jun 17, 2013)

Iron is a potent magical conduit iirc. Shit's thought out

And Swarmy, that set is awesome


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks, gotta love the beetle bros 

I wonder if we'll get a beetle pokemon this gen  Maybe one based on that beetle whose larvae eat frogs


----------



## Nois (Jun 17, 2013)

That's some bad ass babies man. That's like toddlers munching on pro wrestlers


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## Big Mom (Jun 17, 2013)

Can they make the original dragon and offer it as an event pokemon for this generation?


----------



## Nois (Jun 17, 2013)

What's an original dragon?


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 17, 2013)

The original dragon in the myth of the Tao trio. Said to have split into Reshiram and Zekrom.


----------



## Nois (Jun 17, 2013)

No more Digimon in my Pokemon please


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 17, 2013)

Some digimon have pretty sweet designs though.


----------



## Nois (Jun 17, 2013)

That is true Swarmy, but I like my Pokemon being Pokemon


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 17, 2013)

What makes a pokemon what it is though?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 17, 2013)

I need to play through  Black 2 quickly ( havent beaten it yet )


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 17, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> What makes a pokemon what it is though?



They get Ken Sugimorified

But not even Ken Sugimori can save that damn lion cub, its ugly as FACK.

Looks like it came outta spectrobes then got put through one of Bill's pokemon-fying machines


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 17, 2013)

Fuck Ya'll, Machinedramon solos 




Dem Cannons


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 17, 2013)

The lion cub isn't as bad as the new butterfly... Butterfree was perfection, Beautifly was cute yet creepy and now we have this excuse for a new bug/flying...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 17, 2013)

Butterflys are played out. We need some new bugs in. 

How about a maggot Pokemon. 

Make it Bug/Dark too


----------



## Nois (Jun 17, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> What makes a pokemon what it is though?


You be quiet with those philosophical stuff


St NightRazr said:


> They get Ken Sugimorified
> 
> But not even Ken Sugimori can save that damn lion cub, its ugly as FACK.
> 
> Looks like it came outta spectrobes then got put through one of Bill's pokemon-fying machines



You'll choke on that when he's the second coming of Arcanine


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 17, 2013)

They'd better have the Original Dragon in this.


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 17, 2013)

Khris said:


> Butterflys are played out. We need some new bugs in.
> 
> How about a maggot Pokemon.
> 
> Make it Bug/Dark too



Assasin bugs, flies, mosquitoes, ticks, fleas, lice, cockroaches... take your pick.



Nois said:


> You be quiet with those philosophical stuff



if you think about it with the increase of performance of the console they can't possibly keep pokemon designs simple as before since it'll be considered as laziness by the fans. Noivern is a good example of the future of pokemon design.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 17, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> Assasin bugs, flies, mosquitoes, ticks, fleas, lice, cockroaches... take your pick.
> 
> 
> 
> if you think about it with the increase of performance of the console they can't possibly keep pokemon designs simple as before since it'll be considered as laziness by the fans. Noivern is a good example of the future of pokemon design.



I vote Assassin bugs

[YOUTUBE]xmV6TjVNZGM[/YOUTUBE]


I mean damn.


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 17, 2013)

Imagine that as a pokemon


----------



## Nois (Jun 17, 2013)

So it's like a variant of the mosquito?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 17, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> Imagine that as a pokemon



Yup. Definitely Bug/Dark.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 17, 2013)

Actually the new butterfly looks like a pokemon but I have no bloody clue wtf those pre-evos are


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 17, 2013)

Nois said:


> So it's like a variant of the mosquito?



Not it's a true bug (hemiptera), it's more closely related to lice.



St NightRazr said:


> Actually the new butterfly looks like a pokemon but I have no bloody clue wtf those pre-evos are



Oh come on, the design is just awfull, it looks like an attempt to create a cuter Butterfree that resulted in something that ressembles a child's drawing.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 17, 2013)

It reminds me of a Mothim that ate a Venonat


----------



## Nois (Jun 17, 2013)

I was just making parallels I know it's a bug

I had a book on bugs from that Horrible Science series or something


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 17, 2013)

I have to admit that I like Spewpa's design a lot, it's my second favourite new pokemon after Clauncher, too bad it didn't evolve into something better.
I remember when they reveiled Sewaddle for BW and I expected it will just evolve into another butterfly/moth only to be surprised that it evolves into a leaf insect/mantis pokemon  Now that's how you do it!


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 17, 2013)

Nois said:


> I was just making parallels I know it's a bug
> 
> I had a book on bugs from that Horrible Science series or something



Horrible Science?  Sounds... horrible


----------



## Nois (Jun 17, 2013)

It was a series of books. There were different diciplines like history, science etc. Each book had legitimate information, but served with a funny approach. Really good for kids


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 17, 2013)

Ah I see 

I have some children books about bugs that I saved from my early years and they are so funny  The ones about dinosaurs are so inaccurate though


----------



## Nois (Jun 17, 2013)

I know right

But you know, sometimes the early books have to be only just accurate to get the kids hooked up on the subject


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 17, 2013)

Like kids weren't already crazy about dinos  I mean even I being a bug lover had my dino loving stage... I remember putting threads all over my room to imitate the cages that hold the dinos...


----------



## Nois (Jun 17, 2013)

Dude, prehistoric bugs was a stage for me


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 17, 2013)

Oh my, the freaks of nature... Do you know that according to current oxygen levels insects should be 5 times larger? The giant arthropods of the past are viewed as exceptions since even then there were small insects, it just pays off to be small. But I agree that they were remarkable, especially the 2 meters millipede


----------



## Nois (Jun 17, 2013)

Oh I knew the oxygen levels influenced the size of creatures, but didn't know that. Only trivia like that I do know is that none of the beetle species should be able to fly. But they do


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 17, 2013)

It's all in the way they use their wings not their size.
Reminds me how on Mythbusters they tried to test if a katana can cut through a machine gun since such stories were common during WW2 and I was so angry when they attached a katana to a mechanical arm and tried if it can cut the gun... ofcourse it'll fail... it's all in the way the wielder handles the blade


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 17, 2013)

But you can ride a motorcycle over 300 feet of water


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 17, 2013)

I love gigantic prehistoric bugs. They are awesome!


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 17, 2013)

Read the rumors someone posted. We might be getting an original dragon and original Genesect form


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 18, 2013)

Forgive me for asking it, but what do you mean by "an original dragon?"


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 18, 2013)

Silver eyes Green Dragon obviously


----------



## Sunrider (Jun 18, 2013)

Mike Von J said:


> Forgive me for asking it, but what do you mean by "an original dragon?"


The unnamed source dragon from which Reshiram and Zekrom were created.


----------



## Nois (Jun 18, 2013)

These games should go back to its roots. Minimise the amount of super beings, demiurgs and focus on the Biosphere of the planet


----------



## Sunrider (Jun 18, 2013)

Nois said:


> These games should go back to its roots. Minimise the amount of super beings, demiurgs and focus on the Biosphere of the planet


This. 

Though I like the demiurges and super beings (the bird trio representing embodying elemental forces without actually being gods), it feels more special if there are only a few of them, the other 140 Pokemon simply ranging from average to exceptional.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 18, 2013)

I swear if Hiruzen says "original dragon" one more time, I will shoot someone 


anywho..


----------



## Nois (Jun 18, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> This.
> 
> Though I like the demiurges and super beings (the bird trio representing embodying elemental forces without actually being gods), it feels more special if there are only a few of them, the other 140 Pokemon simply ranging from average to exceptional.


I like Pokemon being the representation of aspects of nature in as far as they don't become blown out of proportions. I like Gen2 for being a bit focused on the lore, but ultimately  more down to earth in plot. I'm much more interested in seeing human interactions than big ideas. That is to say, I liked Gen3's ecological dillemas, but rather than doing what the teams there did, I'd prefer more character interaction. And I'd love for Team Rocket to return



Khris said:


> I swear if Hiruzen says "original dragon" one more time, I will shoot someone



I'll hold him down for you


----------



## Jimin (Jun 18, 2013)

You know, if they make the legendary Pokemon fairy types, they can always say something like:

An extremely powerful Pokemon has awoken and "awakened" the hidden abilities of many other Pokemon.


----------



## Nois (Jun 18, 2013)

That's a good explanation. Would also give push for some worldwide breakout/unusual event.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 18, 2013)

I think it's not a bad idea. Ever since generation 2, they've tried to incorporate the legendary Pokemon into the storyline somehow. I feel that was much better than RBY in which the birds and Mewtwo were kinda just there. I mean, there was one e-mail and one comment by a trainer about the birds and that was it. Mewtwo was really only mentioned a few times in Cinnabar Mansion and that was it. That's disappointing. Of course, generation 2 didn't start doing that until Crystal with Suicune either.


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 18, 2013)

So the original dragon....


----------



## Jimin (Jun 18, 2013)

Hey wait, don't they have to make a fairy plate for Arceus now? How are they gonna explain that one? It was lost by time and now rediscovered?


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 18, 2013)

I asked that like a few pages back


----------



## alekos23 (Jun 18, 2013)

Arceus was shy to use it ?


----------



## Nois (Jun 18, 2013)

Edward Cullen said:


> Hey wait, don't they have to make a fairy plate for Arceus now? How are they gonna explain that one? It was lost by time and now rediscovered?



It got misplaced in Time/Space/Alternate reality?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 18, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> So the original dragon....


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 18, 2013)

They'll probably recon it somehow.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 18, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Read the rumors someone posted. We might be getting an original dragon and original Genesect form



faaaake

kabutops was the original genesect
and the OG dragon will be Z


----------



## Nois (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm down with Kabutops


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 18, 2013)

Edward Cullen said:


> Hey wait, don't they have to make a fairy plate for Arceus now? How are they gonna explain that one? It was lost by time and now rediscovered?



Because giving god a fairy plate means that the world will be doomed and the universe will be reset.


----------



## ElementX (Jun 18, 2013)

I really like vivillon, if only because it's line represents the evolution of graphics. 

I wil agree that there are a lot of butterfly pokemon though. There are so many insects that are unrepresented in pokemon.

Cockroach anybody?


----------



## lacey (Jun 18, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> Arceus was shy to use it ?



Hell no.

Fairy is its most badass plate, so it hid it to avoid it being discovered, as no trainer was worthy of Fairy Arceus.


----------



## ElementX (Jun 19, 2013)

Some new rumors to check out:


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 19, 2013)

It's hard to question any rumors regarding this game. Almost all have been true. 

I look forward to the Sableye evolution. And people can finally stop bitching about Dunsparce and Mawile 

And a new Water/Electric? As long as it's not fucking Lanturn am good.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 19, 2013)

Sableye's getting an evolution?


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 19, 2013)

Hmm... Blister blast might be a dual type move


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 19, 2013)

Pretty safe rumors, evo wise. Would like to see them. Every non legendary needs and evolution eventually.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 19, 2013)

OH GOD GUYS. SHAYMINS HERE. Fairy typing fixing Celebi?

Its weird pokemon doesnt have more bugs since thats the inspiration for them


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 19, 2013)

Edward Cullen said:


> Hey wait, don't they have to make a fairy plate for Arceus now? How are they gonna explain that one? It was lost by time and now rediscovered?


Does there need to be an explanation? The plates were scattered about anyways.


----------



## creative (Jun 19, 2013)

both casually and competetively, sableye is the shit. why does it need an evo?

will it be ghost/fairy?


----------



## Jimin (Jun 19, 2013)

It'll be much better if it gets an evo. It dies too fast. Would be a bit better with an eviolite.


----------



## ElementX (Jun 19, 2013)

If the Fairy being super effective against Dark is true, than Sableye is not going to be as useful as before. It might need that evo.


----------



## Krich2nd (Jun 19, 2013)

Prankster Sableye with eviolite and potentially no weakness would be a monster, or at the very least, incredibly annoying and difficult to kill.


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 19, 2013)

What is an eviolite?

Also, that's true. If fairy is super effective against dark, no type combination will have no weaknesses


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Jun 19, 2013)

A hold-item that boosts Def/Sp.Def for non-fully evolved pokemon ??


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 19, 2013)

Oh my... first time I hear about this... There are so many unevolved pokemon that I want to use.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 19, 2013)

creative said:


> *both casually and competetively, sableye is the shit. why does it need an evo?*
> 
> will it be ghost/fairy?



You just answered yourself there man  

Anyways I love the type combination, and Sableye's design intrigues me, so I am on board with this.


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 19, 2013)

It would actually make sense to get the original dragon this generation.


Generations 1,3, & 5 all introduced trios without trio masters
Generations 2 and 4 introduced those trio masters.

It would make sense for generation six to follow this pattern, especially with the theme being genetics


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 19, 2013)

Just read this a couple of posts back:



Axl Low said:


> faaaake
> 
> kabutops was the original genesect





Nois said:


> I'm down with Kabutops



Wrong 

You both might want to read this:


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## alekos23 (Jun 19, 2013)

ugh,no DLC please.
though i guess its a bit better than events.just a bit though :/


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 19, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> *It would actually make sense to get the original dragon this generation.*
> 
> 
> Generations 1,3, & 5 all introduced trios without trio masters
> ...


----------



## Scizor (Jun 19, 2013)

Pok?mon could benefit from DLC.

I have faith in GameFreak.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 19, 2013)

I don't mind DLCs if they are done well. I mean I missed out on a lot of event Pokemon because I don't live in Japan, Europe, or the US.


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 19, 2013)

As long as it's free


----------



## Blunt (Jun 19, 2013)

Pretty sure that original dragon (the fuck does that even mean anyway?) rumor is fake. The guy who posted it got the name of the insect Gym Leader wrong, so that pretty much discredits him.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 19, 2013)

They better make a good physical ice attack this generation. Kyurem Black would become uber if that were to happen.


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 19, 2013)

Icicle crash? Freeze shock?


----------



## Jimin (Jun 19, 2013)

I would never suggest Freeze Shock ever. If Kyurem Black could learn Icicle Crash, it would be a bit better.

On another topic, I want to see a dragon with every other type. Let's see, they would need a Normal, Fighting, Poison, Rock, Bug, Grass and a Fairy type. Make it happen, Gamefreak.


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 19, 2013)

Rock/Dragon would be a tank
Fighting/Dragon would KO most things with insane attack power

And a Fairy/Dragon would be a Dragon types worst nightmare (right next to Fairy/Ice)


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 20, 2013)

Viola's name is wrong but the gym type is right


----------



## Freechoice (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm hoping for a Poison/Dragon

and Fire/Water


----------



## Nois (Jun 20, 2013)

Poison/Dragon


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 21, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Viola's name is wrong but the gym type is right



Didn't they prove this was fake already?


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 21, 2013)

Because the name was wrong.


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 21, 2013)

Read a really interesting theory:

What if Xerneas and Yvetyl breed together to create Pokemon Z?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 21, 2013)

The Original Alphabet?


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 21, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Read a really interesting theory:
> 
> What if Xerneas and Yvetyl breed together to create Pokemon Z?



Oh great now I imagined it


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 21, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Read a really interesting theory:
> 
> What if Xerneas and Yvetyl breed together to create Pokemon Z?


There already is a Z Pokemon.


----------



## Sunrider (Jun 21, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> There already is a Z Pokemon.


The Unown did letters before it was cool. 

hipsterglasses.jpg


----------



## Blunt (Jun 21, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> The Unown did letters before it was cool.
> 
> hipsterglasses.jpg



Unown are hipster glasses.


----------



## ElementX (Jun 21, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> Didn't they prove this was fake already?



Plus it just screams fake to me. More sources have claimed the second gym is fairy, not ground. And if the name of Viola was wrong that's just a given.


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 21, 2013)

They could have used a placement name and changed it


----------



## Bioness (Jun 21, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> They could have used a placement name and changed it



Hiruzen try not to jump on every rumor you see, more often than not unless it is from a source like Pokebeach or Serebii, it is fake.


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 21, 2013)

I know, I just want to stay hopeful with this one, because it talks of the Original Dragon.


----------



## Nois (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm not so enthusiastic about the original dragon. As much as I love Dragon type, I'm not big on yet another power-scale increase.


----------



## Jagger (Jun 22, 2013)

Is the "original dragon" thingy canon or just fandom?


----------



## Nois (Jun 22, 2013)

Canon unfortunately.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 22, 2013)

It's canon yeah, but I doubt we'll ever get to see the Original Dragon.


----------



## Nois (Jun 22, 2013)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> It's canon yeah, but I doubt we'll ever get to see the Original Dragon.



If we won't, HS will keep talking about him. If we do, he'll keep talking about how he told us about him.


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 22, 2013)

You just can't win.


----------



## Blunt (Jun 22, 2013)

What is this Original Dragon shit and why do we keep talking about it?


----------



## Sunrider (Jun 22, 2013)

Blunt said:


> What is this Original Dragon shit and why do we keep talking about it?


Reshiram + Zekrom = original dragon.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 22, 2013)

I will be happy if this "Original Dragon" is a pure dragon typed green Pokemon that is based on the letter Z.


----------



## Nois (Jun 22, 2013)

Let it be a Dragon/Grass, or Dragon/Dark with Levitate


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 22, 2013)

Shenron was not a vegetarian


----------



## Nois (Jun 22, 2013)

but Kami was


----------



## ElementX (Jun 22, 2013)

I found the original dragon guys!


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 22, 2013)

That ain't even a dragon type


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 22, 2013)

Khris said:


> That ain't even a dragon type


That dragon's so original, it doesn't even need a Dragon type.


----------



## Jagger (Jun 22, 2013)

How the fuck is a fairy stronger than a dragon type?


----------



## Blunt (Jun 22, 2013)

*le        sigh*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 22, 2013)

Jagger said:


> How the fuck is a fairy stronger than a dragon type?



Because they are. 





You know I want some ridiculous shit similar to this with the elite four.

Like motherfucking electric types using ice beam and shit. 

So that maybe, just maybe the elite four would actually fuck me up for once.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 22, 2013)

From Pok?memes:


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 22, 2013)

Griffin Poke huh? 

EDIT: Scratch that, Griffins have eagle heads.


----------



## Jagger (Jun 22, 2013)

I'M BUTTHURT ABOUT THIS, BRO.

SOMEONE SLAP ME.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 22, 2013)

Khris said:


> Griffin Poke huh?
> 
> EDIT: Scratch that, Griffins have eagle heads.



It's a manticore or something.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 22, 2013)

Jagger said:


> I'M BUTTHURT ABOUT THIS, BRO.
> 
> SOMEONE SLAP ME.







Scizor said:


> It's a manticore or something.



If it's based on a mytho. It's good enough for me.


----------



## lacey (Jun 22, 2013)

Jagger said:


> How the fuck is a fairy stronger than a dragon type?



Because fairy tales.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 22, 2013)

Scizor said:


> From Pok?memes:


Fuck yeah, they better be right.


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 22, 2013)

Manticores are so badass that the only real animal named after them is a vicious carnivorous beetle that looks like something that came out the heart of hell:


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 22, 2013)

So it all comes back to bugs.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 22, 2013)

Every time Swarmy posts here I learn about a new insect


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 22, 2013)

Hey I'm not the one that brought up Manticores


----------



## Jagger (Jun 22, 2013)

In my version of fairy tales, dragons eat everyone.


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 22, 2013)

In our fairy tales dragons are called zmey and often end up loosing a head or two


----------



## Nois (Jun 22, 2013)

Did you guys know that in European lore dragons are in fact creatures of the Earth element, and most often than not female?

I'd like a Dragon/Ground "classical" dragon design.


----------



## alekos23 (Jun 22, 2013)

oooooh.that kind of thing ? 
flygon is the closest so far i think ? 
not that we have lots of dragon ground type


----------



## Nois (Jun 22, 2013)

I like Flygon a lot

And of course Garchomp

I think they're gonna introduce a lot of nice stuff into the game Can't wait to see the rest of the Pokes


----------



## Bioness (Jun 22, 2013)

Anyone here every waste time on the Smogon Battle Simulators?

I've been playing the random ones a lot recently.

did not even deny that they would go multiplat eventually


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 22, 2013)

Anyone like Glitch Pokemon?


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jun 22, 2013)

Scizor said:


> From Pok?memes:



I bet Litleo will become Firamon


----------



## Bioness (Jun 22, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Anyone like Glitch Pokemon?


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 22, 2013)

Sorry...I just love Missingno.


----------



## Nois (Jun 22, 2013)

Missingno was cool when I was a kid. I had fed many of my Pokemon Rare Candies to death.

Stil I recognised my naturally bred Alakazam to be superior to every other Pokemon


----------



## Bioness (Jun 22, 2013)

Why?! Though, yeah it is an infamous glitch but it happened 15 years ago dude. In fact all those glitches were from those games. They provide no substance and cause critical errors to games.

You want to have fun with a glitch go catch Mew before the second gym or something.


----------



## Nois (Jun 22, 2013)

When I was a kid I liked the "get to 100lvl in 5 minutes" thing. I also liked it when in one of my games leveling up a Missingno gave me a perfectly working Snorlax.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 22, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Anyone like Glitch Pokemon?



I wanted to MissingNo and ???-type to be canon


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 22, 2013)

Me too!!! Not so much ??? But definitely Missingno.!

It is basically the unofficial 152 pokemon in red/blue. It attacks, levels up, has moves, etc. they really need to make it a canon legendary pokemon. (Or even a regular one idc). Give it a legit type, and allow it to change forms. Make it have an in game hidden event capture.


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 22, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Why?! Though, yeah it is an infamous glitch but it happened 15 years ago dude. In fact all those glitches were from those games. They provide no substance and cause critical errors to games.
> 
> You want to have fun with a glitch go catch Mew before the second gym or something.



Missingno. Is cool because it is basically an unofficial pokemon. And it is harmless!

(And the first pokemon with form changes)


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 22, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Anyone here every waste time on the Smogon Battle Simulators?
> 
> I've been playing the random ones a lot recently.
> 
> did not even deny that they would go multiplat eventually




I play Ubers, Tier Shift, Gen 1 OU and random battles.


----------



## Nois (Jun 22, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Missingno. Is cool because it is basically an unofficial pokemon. And it is harmless!
> 
> (And the first pokemon with _*form changes*_)



This only proves that forme changes, as in bonding Pokemon etc. should be considered glitch and removed from the code

And Missingno could potentially harm your game.


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 22, 2013)

No it can't. It only screws up the hall of fame and certain sprites but the latter can be fixed by viewing the pokemon a page. Other than that it is harmless.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 22, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Me too!!! Not so much ??? But definitely Missingno.!
> 
> It is basically the unofficial 152 pokemon in red/blue. It attacks, levels up, has moves, etc. they really need to make it a canon legendary pokemon. (Or even a regular one idc). Give it a legit type, and allow it to change forms. Make it have an in game hidden event capture.




I always had this theory that MissingNo was the corrupt Pokemon and was actually infact canon. And that the unown were somehow related.


----------



## Nois (Jun 22, 2013)

Omg the legends of Gen2

Unown and MissingNo, Dark Lugia and the GS Ball in the Burned Tower

Amirite guize?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 22, 2013)

And dem hacked roms


----------



## Nois (Jun 22, 2013)

I still try to play the Moemon hack every now and then

That shit is whack


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 22, 2013)

Lost Silver


----------



## Bioness (Jun 23, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> No it can't. It only screws up the hall of fame and certain sprites but the latter can be fixed by viewing the pokemon a page. Other than that it is harmless.



It can also restart your game, which happened to me. In fact for several saves the game would restart. However because this doesn't happen with every case it isn't exactly reported on. But please don't say it is harmless, because that is very much not the case.


----------



## Nois (Jun 23, 2013)

The Bulbapedia page on MissingNo lists a few things the Poke can do to your save.

@Khris... Fuck that thing... I'd played it once and never more


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## Nois (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## ElementX (Jun 23, 2013)

Missingno. should definitely become an official pokemon. 

Make it a secret legendary, maybe a normal/ghost type?


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 23, 2013)

That must have been 'M, not missingno. Because Missingno. Is virtually harmless Bioness. I don't know what you did.


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 23, 2013)

ElementX said:


> Missingno. should definitely become an official pokemon.
> 
> What type would fit it best? Normal/Ghost, maybe?



Cube form: Normal
Ghost form: Normal/Ghost
Aerodactyl form: Normal/Rock
Kabutops form: Normal/Rock

Levitate in all forms


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 23, 2013)

Unowns are so fucking wasted by Gamefreak.


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 23, 2013)

Khris said:


> I always had this theory that MissingNo was the corrupt Pokemon and was actually infact canon. And that the unown were somehow related.



I always thought it was some failed attempt at making a pokemon,, which in turn created a demonic pokemon


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 23, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I always thought it was some failed attempt at making a pokemon,, which in turn created a demonic pokemon



MissingNo and Ghost/Lavender gave me fucking nightmares.  

I even remember if you read deeply into the convo between you and your rival in Lavender; it's that you actually brutally and mercilessly killed his Raticate


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 23, 2013)

Yep, so cool!!

Maybe Missingno. Could be a glitch caused in the production of Porgyon


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 23, 2013)

Khris said:


> MissingNo and Ghost/Lavender gave me fucking nightmares.
> 
> I even remember if you read deeply into the convo between you and your rival in Lavender; it's that you actually brutally and mercilessly killed his Raticate



Pokemon Red has lore on Dark Souls level man. Your a kid in a post war era, your dad's dead, Rival only has his grandfather and Lt Surge is the only one left kicking  while the mob runs amok. Heck you get warned about stranger danger  by an old man in Viridian City


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 23, 2013)

Always wanted the Pokemon series to built upon the death aspect. That's why I love the nuzlocke challenge. You can actually feel attached to your Pokemon.


----------



## ElementX (Jun 23, 2013)

Also the whole Cubone/Kangaskhan controversy. I absolutely believe it, but I understand why they thought it would be too dark for the kiddies. 

Although they didn't bother to change Cubone's disturbing pokedex entry though.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 23, 2013)

Khris said:


> Unowns are so fucking wasted by Gamefreak.



This is the only post of the past 10 that doesn't make me facepalm.

People need to stop making ridiculous connections that aren't there.


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 23, 2013)

Hey Bioness, isn't there fun in another thread you can go kill?


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 23, 2013)

Bioness said:


> This is the only post of the past 10 that doesn't make me facepalm.
> 
> People need to stop making ridiculous connections that aren't there.


Wow.

Are emotion and imagination two things you weren't born with? If they want to speculate about a fucking video game like practically every normal person does, let them. Don't come back if you don't like what you see otherwise or join in the fun.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 23, 2013)

I don't have problems with speculations, just when people try to pass it off as truth or base their entire opinion around it. Similar to those fictional OTP (One True Pairings), none of it ever changes the reality. Cubone is not related to Kangaskhan, Venomoth and Butterfree do have the proper evolution lines, no Missing No. was not intentionally put in the game, etc.

I have a fantastic imagination, though I put facts before all else.


----------



## Nois (Jun 23, 2013)

itt: Bioness rejects copypasta lore

Although some of the connections seem way off for me, I like to sometimes think it might be true.

As for the games being set in a post war world. The devs once said that the world of Pokemon is one that is idyllic and unreal for us, and some shit just won't make sense.


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 23, 2013)

We're are just using our imaginations, not trying to say that anything is fact.



They should totally make Missingno. a real pokemon in X/Y. Index number 000


----------



## Cobalt (Jun 23, 2013)

I want to see the starter evolutions I know we probably wont see them until October but I want to see Froakie's evolution.


----------



## Nois (Jun 23, 2013)

First generation, since Gen1 that I'm most interested in the Water starter the most [Blastoise master race]


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 23, 2013)

They should adjust its stats and fix its move pool then release it to the world!!!!!

How big should its stats be? 600? 680? 700? 720?


----------



## Cobalt (Jun 23, 2013)

Nois said:


> First generation, since Gen1 that I'm most interested in the Water starter the most [Blastoise master race]



I'm hoping it becomes Water/Fighting or Water/Dark a ninja of some sort.


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 23, 2013)

Gen 1 Tortoise or Gen VI tortoise, still just  tortoise 

#Teamswampert4eva


----------



## Nois (Jun 23, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> I'm hoping it becomes Water/Fighting or Water/Dark a ninja of some sort.


Water/Fighting would be interesting. Always liked Poliwrath.
I wouldn't mind if they were all single type though.


Alpha~13 said:


> Gen 1 Tortoise or Gen VI tortoise, still just  tortoise
> 
> #Teamswampert4eva


So, I herd u liek Mudkipz

Tortoises and turtles are awesome

Swampert is cool though


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 23, 2013)

Nois said:


> Water/Fighting would be interesting. Always liked Poliwrath.
> I wouldn't mind if they were all single type though.
> 
> So, I herd u liek Mudkipz
> ...


Yeah, Blastoise destroys the other two imo (a fire breathing dragon who isn't even a dragon smh).

But Blaziken is and always will be my favourite Pokemon _period_. That Pokemon was my childhood lol. Same with Salamence


----------



## Nois (Jun 23, 2013)

I was 11 when I first played Gen1, so I've got those feels going for Blastoise and co Ironically, it was on my third playthrough that I got all 151 Pokemon. And my starter then was Bulbasaur.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 23, 2013)

Alpha~13 said:


> Gen 1 Tortoise or Gen VI tortoise, still just  tortoise
> 
> #Teamswampert4eva


Blastoise is a turtle. 

Also, declaring Infernape best starter evo ever.


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 23, 2013)

Swampert is awesome! I traded it to my Pokemon XD game and did the Mount Battle thing with him. I raised him up to a level 100 (the only pokemon I've done that so far) and he can kill most things.

Surf
Earthquake
Brick Break
Ice Beam


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 23, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> Blastoise is a turtle.
> 
> Also, declaring Infernape best starter evo ever.


Blaziken vs. Infernape duel for supremacy.

I demand it nao.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 23, 2013)

Team Blaziken!


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 23, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Team Blaziken!


Source

Yosh :amazed


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 23, 2013)

Infernape will fuck Blaziken up.
Blaz is walking fried chicken D


----------



## Nois (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm Team Blaziken nevertheless


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 23, 2013)

Pft. We're talking about Fire/Fight starter evolutions now?


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 23, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> Infernape will fuck Blaziken up.
> Blaz is walking fried chicken D


Blaziken is the original Fire/Fighting.

COME AT HIM BRO


----------



## Sunrider (Jun 23, 2013)

Woah, why isn't Emboar in this standoff? 

How you gon' fuck with bacon that cooks itself?


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 23, 2013)

Typing isn't even on my "Why Infernape > All" list and you fuckers immediately brought it up and started comparing it to Blaziken.


----------



## Nois (Jun 23, 2013)

Blaziken is awesomesauceBlaziken > Emboar > Infernape. Something about Infernape's design is just not right.


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 23, 2013)

Emboar crushes Infernape under the weight of his ass.

Fire-type Ganondorf has no equal.

Except Blaziken


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 23, 2013)

I ended up loving my Emboar so much that I put him before some bug pokemon.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 23, 2013)

Nois said:


> Blaziken is awesomesauceBlaziken > Emboar > Infernape. Something about Infernape's design is just not right.


Everything about Infernape's design is fucking perfect.


----------



## Nois (Jun 23, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> Everything about Infernape's design is fucking perfect.



You would say that, but every now and then there's designs you look at, see their goodness, and still feel that there's something off. That's how I feel about Infernape.

And some prototype sketches for Blaziken show that its design was meant for a legendary


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jun 23, 2013)

I love them all

But the anime made an Infernape fan out of me 

[YOUTUBE]Y7HWrEKwJdY[/YOUTUBE]

Sorry bout the spanish subs. Couldn't find a decent english video


----------



## Scizor (Jun 23, 2013)

Alpha~13 said:


> Source
> 
> Yosh :amazed







Axl Low said:


> Infernape will fuck Blaziken up.
> Blaz is walking fried chicken D



So you prefer (walking) fried monkey? 



Nois said:


> I'm Team Blaziken nevertheless


----------



## Sunrider (Jun 23, 2013)

Nois said:


> And some prototype sketches for Blaziken show that its design was meant for a legendary


Where might one view these prototype sketches?


----------



## Nois (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 23, 2013)

Latios/Latias had a baby?


----------



## Nois (Jun 23, 2013)

That thing would be OP as hell


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 23, 2013)

Legendaries should have babies man. Arceus and Mewtwo's baby would be able to control space/time


----------



## Nois (Jun 23, 2013)

Khris said:


> Legendaries should have babies man. Arceus and Mewtwo's baby would be able to control space/time



Or make itself a whole new universe


----------



## Jagger (Jun 23, 2013)

Pst, bunch of amateurs, this is my favourite starter. 


*Spoiler*: __ 





Agumon is the best, man.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 24, 2013)

Best Starter is always Pikachu
Get Thunderstruck.


----------



## Nois (Jun 24, 2013)

I've recently played a FireRed game without using my starter

Poliwrath, Arcanine, Dragonite, Jolteon, Tyranitar and Pidgeot. Shoop da whoop


----------



## Jagger (Jun 24, 2013)

Will you guys hate me if I say I've never played Pokemon Red/Blue/Crystal/Gold/Silver?

Favourite starters:

Gen 1: Blastoise and Charizard.
Gen 2: Pretty much everyone.
Gen 3: Same as above.
Gen 4: Torterra>Empoleon>Infernape.
Gen 5: I like them all.


----------



## Sunrider (Jun 24, 2013)

Have you played FireRed/LeafGreen and/or HeartGold/SoulSilver?


----------



## Nois (Jun 24, 2013)

Gen1: Blastoise>Charizard>Venusaur
Gen2: Typhlosion>Ferraligatr>Meganium
Gen3: Blaziken>Swampert>Sceptile
Gen4: Infernape>Empoleon>Torterra
Gen5: can't really tell, but I think the type order agrees with the above.
Gen6: as of now Froake>Chespin>Fennekin

And yeah, at least play the remakes


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 24, 2013)

Jagger said:


> Will you guys hate me if I say I've *never played Pokemon Red/Blue/Crystal/Gold/Silver?*
> 
> Favourite starters:
> 
> ...



Yes I will. I mean I do.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jun 24, 2013)

Jagger said:


> Will you guys hate me if I say I've never played Pokemon Red/Blue/Crystal/Gold/Silver?




No...

Gen1: Blastoise>Charizard>Venusaur
Gen2: Ferraligatr>Typhlosion>Meganium
Gen3: Swampert>Blaziken>Sceptile
Gen4: Infernape>Empoleon>Torterra
Gen5: Serperior>Samurott>Emboar
Gen6: Fennekin>Froake>Chespin


----------



## Nois (Jun 24, 2013)

Malicious Friday confirmed for Water master race follower


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 24, 2013)

I guess I'll follow with this. 

GEN 1: Charizard > Venusaur > Blastoise 
GEN 2: Typhlosion > Meganium > Feraligatr
GEN 3: Swampert > Blaziken > Sceptile 
GEN 4: Empoleon > Torterra > Infernape 
GEN 5: Serperior > Emboar > Samurott
GEN 6: (so far) Chespin > Fennekin > Froakie


----------



## Nois (Jun 24, 2013)

When I was a wee kid, I thought that whoever designed Meganium, or gave it a go, should be slapped in the face with a Mandingo dick


----------



## lacey (Jun 24, 2013)

Jagger said:


> Pst, bunch of amateurs, this is my favourite starter.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Fff. I was always a Gatomon person, haha.

Mind as well hop on the wagon a bit.

*Gen 1:* Charizard > Venusaur > Blastoise
*Gen 2:* Typhlosion > Meganium > Feraligatr
*Gen 3:* Swampert > Sceptile > Blaziken
*Gen 4:* Torterra > Empoleon > Infernape
*Gen 5:* Serperior > Samurott > Emboar
*Gen 6:* Fennekin > Chespin > Froakie


----------



## Sunrider (Jun 24, 2013)

Gen 1: Charizard
Gen 2: Typhlosion
Gen 3: Sceptile
Gen 4: Empoleon
Gen 5: Samurott
Gen 6: Fennekin


----------



## Nois (Jun 24, 2013)

I never understood why they made Charizard Fire/Flying.


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 24, 2013)

Gen1: Blastoise>Charizard>Venusaur
Gen2: Ferraligatr>Typhlosion>Meganium
Gen3: Blaziken>Swampert>Sceptile 
Gen4: Infernape>Empoleon>Torterra
Gen5: Samurott=Emboar>Serperior
Gen6: Froakie>Chespin>Fennekin

The only grass starters I liked were Sceptile and Torterra, and even then Torterra was useless. There was a part where he was so useless (as in during the fight with Cynthia) I just restarted the entire game and picked Chimchar. That was...pretty bad


----------



## Nois (Jun 24, 2013)

The first time I picked up Treeco... I would've ended restarting the game if not for my perfect IV, Adamant Zangoose

That bitch[was a she] raped everything in sight


----------



## Sunrider (Jun 24, 2013)

Nois said:


> I never understood why they made Charizard Fire/Flying.


Probably balance fears. 

Making it Fire/Dragon would have removed it's water weakness (nullifying most of Blastoise's moves), and recall that in gen 1, there wasn't really anything to counter Dragon type.


Buuuuuut then again, Blastoise could learn plenty of Ground moves to offset those problems... So it's just likely that they failed to think ahead.


----------



## Nois (Jun 24, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> Probably balance fears.
> 
> Making it Fire/Dragon would have removed it's water weakness (nullifying most of Blastoise's moves), and recall that in gen 1, there wasn't really anything to counter Dragon type.
> 
> ...



I remember Psychic was the god type... Alakazam could wipe the floor with the League not losing a single hp...

In fact I once soloed Blue with just an Alakazam I had traded in


----------



## Sunrider (Jun 24, 2013)

Nois said:


> I remember Psychic was the god type... Alakazam could wipe the floor with the League not losing a single hp...
> 
> In fact I once soloed Blue with just an Alakazam I had traded in


Oh man, the balance problems had with Psychic. 


If they'd remembered to introduce a decent number of Bug and Ghost type moves (and code them to work properly), the players might night have cried foul, and Psychic might not have been completely hosed in gen 2 with properly working Bug and Ghost moves... _plus_ Dark type.


----------



## Nois (Jun 24, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> Oh man, the balance problems had with Psychic.
> 
> 
> If they'd remembered to introduce a decent number of Bug and Ghost type moves (and code them to work properly), the players might night have cried foul, and Psychic might not have been completely hosed in gen 2 with properly working Bug and Ghost moves... *plus Dark type*.



Gamefreak: "Juuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuust to be safe."

A proof for that is that afterwards Dark is pretty much a gimmick type, or an auxiliary second type, to nullify some weaknesses.


----------



## Jagger (Jun 24, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> Have you played FireRed/LeafGreen and/or HeartGold/SoulSilver?


FireRed, yes. I played both HeartGold and SoulSilver along the other games.  I was too young when Pokemon Red/Blue/Gold/Silver got released.


----------



## Nois (Jun 24, 2013)

I just got reminded that in my first playthrough of Blue I got stuck at the Cinnabar Mansion for 50h


----------



## Krich2nd (Jun 24, 2013)

I remember wasting my Master Ball on a Ponyta in Cinnabar Mansion.


----------



## Nois (Jun 24, 2013)

My cousin warned me about the Master Ball

Also, your sig is too wide, resize it.


----------



## lacey (Jun 24, 2013)

Nois said:


> I just got reminded that in my first playthrough of Blue I got stuck at the Cinnabar Mansion for 50h



50 _hours_? Or 50 minutes?

First time I explored there in Yellow I got stuck there too for a while actually.


----------



## Sunrider (Jun 24, 2013)

Jagger said:


> FireRed, yes. I played both HeartGold and SoulSilver along the other games.


Oh, well then... close enough! 

When I think back on the original Red/Blue... goddamn, they were primitive. 

And yet, I kinda wanna play them again. On a Game Boy Color.


----------



## Nois (Jun 24, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> 50 _hours_? Or 50 minutes?
> 
> First time I explored there in Yellow I got stuck there too for a while actually.


50 hours... Or more actually, by the time I got the 7th badge I was at 73 hours


The Ninth Doctor said:


> Oh, well then... close enough!
> 
> When I think back on the original Red/Blue... goddamn, they were primitive.
> 
> And yet, I kinda wanna play them again. On a Game Boy Color.



Dude, I've replayed Crystal on my phone last week or so... Even that was too much... I'm growing away from my roots


----------



## Hero (Jun 24, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> Blastoise is a turtle.
> 
> Also, declaring Infernape best starter evo ever.



Blastoise is a dog with a shell 

Meganium is the best grass starter imo. In the looks department.

Favorite pokemon is probably Azumarill pek


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 24, 2013)

Nois said:


> The first time I picked up Treeco... I would've ended restarting the game if not for my perfect IV, Adamant Zangoose
> 
> That bitch[was a she] raped everything in sight


That made me lol more than it should 

I never knew anything beyond levels and stats existed until Gen IV  When I first encountered a shiny Pokemon (a Tentacool lololol) I ran away from it because I thought it was glitched.

Feel like a retard now


----------



## Nois (Jun 24, 2013)

Alpha~13 said:


> That made me lol more than it should
> 
> I never knew anything beyond levels and stats existed until Gen IV  When I first encountered a shiny Pokemon (a Tentacool lololol) I ran away from it because I thought it was glitched.
> 
> Feel like a retard now



I can imagine

My first shiny was a Stantler I met in Gold. I also first got a PokeRus in that game... on an Eevee.

I once had a shiny Treeco on ome of my later playthrough. But I generally didn't pick Treeco unitl  like 7th game, or later.


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 24, 2013)

Nois said:


> I can imagine
> 
> My first shiny was a Stantler I met in Gold. I also first got a PokeRus in that game... on an Eevee.
> 
> I once had a shiny Treeco on ome of my later playthrough. But I generally didn't pick Treeco unitl  like 7th game, or later.


I remember Pokerus.

My Blaziken contracted it. I was genuinely afraid it would die. Once it started spreading and the PokeCenter couldn't heal it, I was depressed for days  I was an emotional 8 year old


----------



## Nois (Jun 24, 2013)

The best thing to do is put that shit in the PC and infect 'errybody


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jun 24, 2013)

The Johto game are amazing for that gift, and so many others


----------



## Nois (Jun 24, 2013)

Heart Gold I would play to death, if I had a DS


----------



## ElementX (Jun 24, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> Probably balance fears.
> 
> Making it Fire/Dragon would have removed it's water weakness (nullifying most of Blastoise's moves), and recall that in gen 1, there wasn't really anything to counter Dragon type.
> 
> ...



Yeah. At least Charizard's typing made sense though. Unlike Gyarados... 

A water/dragon Gyarados would have slaughtered every gen 1 pokemon in its path though. Its only weakness would have been dragon, and the only dragon attack then was Dragon Rage, which can never be super effective because its set damage. Broken wouldn't even be the word. 

Now the question of why they didn't make more dragon moves or give dragon another weakness is another issue entirely.


----------



## Nois (Jun 24, 2013)

Gyarado's typing folows the lore it comes from though. I liked that bit about some Pokemon, resembling one thing, but being of a different type.


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 24, 2013)

Hahahaha, Gyarados was pretty bad before the special/physical split 

Hyper Beam hit like a bitch with him though


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 24, 2013)

Is there any reason to pick a dark offense move or a ghost offensive move?

Also, still loving the Fairy Type.


----------



## Sunrider (Jun 24, 2013)

It feels like Shadow Ball exists almost specifically to answer Mewtwo/Alakazam/Espeon, for 'mons that don't naturally get anything more dangerous.


----------



## Nois (Jun 24, 2013)

Gengar with Shadow Ball is pretty lethal

totally not a Gengar fanboy


----------



## Jagger (Jun 25, 2013)

I still can't believe I used my Master Ball on a Pidgeotto.


----------



## Nois (Jun 25, 2013)

I'd justify it if it was a shiny or if you did the missingno trick


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 25, 2013)

Yeah! We're back to Missingno.!!


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jun 25, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Is there any reason to pick a dark offense move or a ghost offensive move?



Sharpedo, Absol, Weavile, Zoroark, Chandelure


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 25, 2013)

Other than STAB. Aren't they super effective against all the same things? What about resistances?


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jun 25, 2013)

Nois said:


> Gengar with Shadow Ball is pretty lethal



Chandelure has the highest Sp. Atk of all ghost type 
Your Gengar means nothing!!!


----------



## Platinum (Jun 25, 2013)

Chandelure also has shadow tag .


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 25, 2013)

It has the highest special attack of all non legendary pokemon


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 25, 2013)

Malicious Friday said:


> Chandelure has the highest Sp. Atk of all ghost type
> Your Gengar means nothing!!!



It's fragile though practically made of glass


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 25, 2013)

Chandelure is awesome. Amazing design, excellent typing, lethal moveset/ability and OP stats. 


*Spoiler*: __ 









Plus his evolutionary line has pretty fucked up pokedex entries


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 25, 2013)

Khris said:


> Chandelure is awesome. Amazing design, excellent typing, lethal moveset/ability and OP stats.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


As is standard for Ghost types.


----------



## Smiley OP (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 25, 2013)

That's horrifying


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm thinking for those battles, you can either attack multiple times, or your attacks can hit everyone.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 25, 2013)

Smiley OP said:


>


friend...


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 25, 2013)

Smiley OP said:


>


HOW COULD I NOT TAKE THIS INTO ACCOUNT?

THIS IS WORSE THAN I EVER IMAGINED


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 25, 2013)

Fennekin used double team. 
Zubat used Confuse ray. It missed
Zubat used Confuse ray. It missed
Zubat used Confuse ray. It missed
Zubat used Confuse ray. It missed
Zubat used Confuse ray. Fennekin got confused.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jun 25, 2013)

Khris said:


> Chandelure is awesome. Amazing design, excellent typing, lethal moveset/ability and OP stats.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...







Smiley OP said:


>



There is no god


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 25, 2013)

Khris said:


> Fennekin used double team.
> Zubat used Confuse ray. It missed
> Zubat used Confuse ray. It missed
> Zubat used Confuse ray. It missed
> ...


Do you know how sad it is that this is actually possible now? 

Dammit France >_>


----------



## Nois (Jun 25, 2013)

Moves like flame wheel and shock wave are THE shit now.


----------



## lacey (Jun 25, 2013)

Smiley OP said:


>



Kill me now.


----------



## alekos23 (Jun 25, 2013)

imagine it being Magnemites 
Wild Magnemites combined into Magneton!


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jun 25, 2013)

Your hide better be packing Discharge 

Matter of fact, I think they'll make more moves like that just to make those fights less of a hassle.


----------



## alekos23 (Jun 25, 2013)

we need a combining mecha mon to use with the horde mechanic


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 25, 2013)

Zubats aren't that annoying considering they are freaking vampire bats


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 25, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> Zubats aren't that annoying considering they are freaking vampire bats


No, they're pretty fucking annoying.


----------



## alekos23 (Jun 25, 2013)

at least they're not crobats....yet 
or 5 exploding geodudes


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 25, 2013)

Repels should cost 7-8 times more now.


----------



## alekos23 (Jun 25, 2013)

repels shouldnt exist


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 25, 2013)

This guy gets it


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 25, 2013)

Never used a repel once since I started playing pokemon. It was a bitch, but cave walkthroughs are good for my pokemon.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jun 25, 2013)

You must've had a lot of playtime when the story finished .____.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 26, 2013)

That's why, early on, you try to pick up a Pok?mon with Intimidate to lead your party.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 26, 2013)

Is there an item that automatically repels all wild Pokemon as long as it's held?

Because there should be.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 26, 2013)

^^ Cleanse Tag  


My Mightyena from Emerald


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 26, 2013)

Khris said:


> ^^ Cleanse Tag
> 
> 
> My Mightyena from Emerald


That didn't help me at all


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 26, 2013)

Alpha~13 said:


> That didn't help me at all



Welp if you're running with a level 6 hatched Deino on victory road it wont


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jun 26, 2013)

That didn't help me either...


----------



## ElementX (Jun 26, 2013)

I just discovered smogon's online battle simulator. Its awesome.


----------



## lacey (Jun 26, 2013)

Alpha~13 said:


> That didn't help me at all



The Pokemon holding it has to be the lead Pokemon, otherwise it won't work.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jun 26, 2013)

It still never helped me...


----------



## Jagger (Jun 26, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> repels shouldnt exist


I'd go to Japan and break the designer's legs and arms until they fix it.


----------



## Nois (Jun 27, 2013)

who needs repels when there's lvl 100 mightyena with a cleanse tag


----------



## lacey (Jun 27, 2013)

Malicious Friday said:


> It still never helped me...



If the lead Pokemon holding it is at a lower level than the Pokemon in the area (ex. Your lead is level 20, the Pokemon in the area you're in are at level 40.), it also won't work.


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 27, 2013)

Cofagrigus
Ferrothorn
Forretress
Tentacruel
Brozong
Hippowdon

How's my stalling team?


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 27, 2013)

One of Pokemon's biggest mysteries is how does Forretress look like inside


----------



## Scizor (Jun 27, 2013)

You guys are looking at hordes the wrong way: 5 Pok?mon a battle means each battle has a FIVE in 8192 chance to net you a shiny encounter.

We'll be swimming in shinies.


----------



## Nois (Jun 27, 2013)

inb4 shienies get a revamp


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 27, 2013)

I've never had a shiny


----------



## lacey (Jun 27, 2013)

Nois said:


> inb4 shienies get a revamp



They better not. :<


----------



## Scizor (Jun 27, 2013)

Nois said:


> inb4 shienies get a revamp



I bet they'll make them more common. Or at least give us more/better ways to make them more common (to obtain).

I think the shiny charm in B2/W2 was just the beginning of a more humane shiny encounter rate.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 27, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> I've never had a shiny


Silver and Gold served one up on a platter.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 27, 2013)

That red Gyarados doesn't count as a shiny.

Even legit shiny gyarados are shady until further analysis of the location where it was caught.

Event/in-game event shinies are pity shinies.


----------



## alekos23 (Jun 27, 2013)

shiny Zubats are da best 
though silver crobat is kinda meh


----------



## Scizor (Jun 27, 2013)

It's all about dat purple QUEENdra


----------



## lacey (Jun 27, 2013)

Shiny Umbreon though, umf. 
Really like shiny Rapidash too. Those grey flames.

I've only encountered two shinies my life, aside from the Gyarados you're practically handed.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 27, 2013)

Nois said:


> inb4 shienies get a revamp



No just no.


----------



## Blunt (Jun 27, 2013)

There are only a few Shiny forms I like over the original colorings, most are too overdone for me.

I love mah Shiny Metagross tho


----------



## Nois (Jun 27, 2013)

Shiny Metagross is awesome. Shiny Zangoose too.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 28, 2013)

Pok?mon Company's Japan PR notes that players found with hacked Pok?mon are to be banned from ALL tournaments.


----------



## Nois (Jun 28, 2013)

Good


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jun 28, 2013)

I hack to breed a legal team


----------



## Nois (Jun 28, 2013)

^that's brilliant

Though I legitimately bred me some perfect iv pokes


----------



## lacey (Jun 28, 2013)

Khris said:


> Pok?mon Company's Japan PR notes that players found with hacked Pok?mon are to be banned from ALL tournaments.





Malicious Friday said:


> I hack to breed a legal team



The best defense is a clever offense.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 28, 2013)

Shiny Charizard is beast.


----------



## lacey (Jun 28, 2013)

(Made me think of that when you mentioned it.)

Shiny Rayquaza is really nice too, going in that vein.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 28, 2013)

Shinies hate me.

Throughout the entire time I've had White, I've only run into a shiny Tangela. 

and that was only a few months ago. 

Only Magnemite and Tentacool on LeafGreen/FireRed

Roselia and Geodude on Platinum

/muttermutter


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jun 28, 2013)

The first time I played White 2 my third or fourth Poke I encountered was a shiny Purrloin. I still have it


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 28, 2013)

Malicious Friday said:


> The first time I played White 2 my third or fourth Poke I encountered was a shiny Purrloin. I still have it



well whatever.

my shiny Geodude is made of gold. 

I've miraculously obtained a Shiny Zoroark and Machamp through trades though, so.


anyways, I gotta get back to training my psuedo-bulk team


----------



## lacey (Jun 28, 2013)

The first shiny I ever encountered was a Poliwag in the original Silver game. Didn't have a Pokemon that could weaken it enough for capture, so when I used up my pokeballs trying to capture it, I ended up KOing it. Still pretty sore over that one.

Never saw a shiny after that, until about 3 years ago when I was training in my Platinum game, and encountered a shiny Banette. Managed to catch that one, still have it.

Haven't seen anything since.


----------



## Nois (Jun 28, 2013)

I want a DS and shiny pokemanz


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 28, 2013)

by the way, I'm training a Bibarel as part of this team.

come at me. 

on another note, the Throh should've kept them as Nageki and Dageki.  I'm training has Guts. Should I bother with a Toxic Orb? I don't bother with Flame Orb for Guts because that seems counter-productive even WITH Facade.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 28, 2013)

I encountered a shiny Swoobat while that blonde ***** is with you in that cave in White 2.

Yeah, she knocked it out before I was even able to throw an ultra ball (with it being a double battle and all).

****

Another shiny I encountered was a Sentret in the Safari zone. It fled of course.

****

The only shiny I've caught aside from the pity shiny red Gyarados () was a shiny Corsola using the Pok?radar in Pearl. Shiny Corsola's pretty awesome though, so I'm happy with that.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 28, 2013)

Never encountered a shiny in my life. 

I envy all of you guys.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 28, 2013)

Anyways I'm playing through all the games from the begining so I started fire red. I think my teams going to be:

Blastoise
Raichu
Pidgeot
Arcanine
Dragonite 
???? 

Needs to be a kanto pokemon. (I'm weird like that) Any suggestions?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 28, 2013)

Eminem said:


> Anyways I'm playing through all the games from the begining so I started fire red. I think my teams going to be:
> 
> Blastoise
> Raichu
> ...



One of my better Leaf Green teams was

Charizard
Pidgeot
Porygon
Dragonite
Gyarados
Parasect

strange thing was that my Gyarados and Dragonite had the _exact same stats_

as for the last one, I would suggest a bulky Normal type.

Maybe a Snorlax? or you could go with a fighting type like Hitmonchan.


----------



## Azeruth (Jun 28, 2013)

Eminem said:


> Never encountered a shiny in my life.
> 
> I envy all of you guys.



This, with the obvious Lake of Rage Gyarados exception. Though I have gotten Pok?rus twice I believe.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 28, 2013)

Azeruth said:


> This, with the obvious Lake of Rage Gyarados exception. Though I have gotten Pok?rus twice I believe.



I have the Pok?rus  contained in boxes on my White version.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 28, 2013)

Yeah I had Pokerus too for my white team. 

Was unbeatable towards the end.


----------



## Nois (Jun 28, 2013)

motherfucking Gengar of course


----------



## Scizor (Jun 28, 2013)

Eminem said:


> Never encountered a shiny in my life.
> 
> I envy all of you guys.



You shouldn't envy losing two shinies to bad luck.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 28, 2013)

Nois said:


> motherfucking Gengar of course



too obvious.

People wouldn't expect a random Hitmonchan.

that being said, I guess you could go with Weezing.

Levitate + decent defenses + Sp. Attack stat + Last-ditch Explosion. 

I'd go onto Smogon to confirm this for myself, but it won't let me on there for some reason.


----------



## Nois (Jun 28, 2013)

My team in FR not so long ago was:

Blastoise
Magneton
Aerodactyl
Nidoking
Arcanine
Dragonite


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 28, 2013)

Nois said:


> My team in FR not so long ago was:
> 
> Blastoise
> Magneton
> ...



lol, your Blastoise could effectively solo the rest of your team.


----------



## Nois (Jun 28, 2013)

^that's how I tell it I love it

My current team is this though:

Poliwrath
Jolteon
Dragonite
Arcanine
Tyranitar


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 28, 2013)

I recently bred an Adamant Larvitar on my White.

IT'S MINE!


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jun 28, 2013)

Last time I played Firered:

Blastoise
Pidgeot 
Raichu
Dugtrio 
Arcanine
Haunter


----------



## Scizor (Jun 28, 2013)

You guys' teams all need more Scizor


----------



## Nois (Jun 28, 2013)

I hate Dugtrio

I once caught a full box of Chanseys to get six Lucky Eggs I then traded it on a bunch of Pokemon into Emerald. A Zangoose, Trapinch, Beldum and a Torchick were already waiting

Though my Adamant Zangoose with perfect Atk solos

I used Scizor once. It was terrible tbh... maybe I need schooling on how to use Scizor


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 28, 2013)

Scizor said:


> You guys' teams all need more Scizor



already have one.

Naughty Nature, Technician.


----------



## Cobalt (Jun 28, 2013)

I think my team in Fire Red was

Charizard
Pikachu
Dragonite
Cloyster
Snorlax
Nidoking

Or was it Leaf Green I don't remember..

By the way apparently Junichi Masuda has a special announcement or something according to Serebii.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 28, 2013)

We're doing FR teams?  

Here goes..

Charizard
Pinsir 
Alakazam
Magneton
Lapras
Dragonite


----------



## Nois (Jun 28, 2013)

I actually never mained a Lapras, been thinking about it though. Is it a good Pokemon in-game?

Also, Nois points for using Alakazam


----------



## Scizor (Jun 28, 2013)

Nois said:


> I used Scizor once. It was terrible tbh... maybe I need schooling on how to use Scizor



I've never heard anyone say that, lol.

..





Yami Munesanzun said:


> already have one.
> 
> Naughty Nature, Technician.



I prefer Adamant.


----------



## Nois (Jun 28, 2013)

Well, I had a Scizor in Silver, and then in FR... It sucked a bit in FR imo... I just couldn't play it well, I guess. Someone teach me how to Scizor


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 28, 2013)

I have raised an Alakazam, Machamp, Golem and Gengar on the same team once. i forget what the other two were, though.

@Scizor: considering Fire-type moves tend to be mostly Special anyways, a slightly higher Sp. Defense isn't going to help it. :sanji


----------



## Scizor (Jun 28, 2013)

Nois said:


> Well, I had a Scizor in Silver, and then in FR... It sucked a bit in FR imo... I just couldn't play it well, I guess. Someone teach me how to Scizor



Me @ Life Orb
Trait: Technician
EVs: 252 Atk / 4 Def / 252 Spe
Adamant Nature (+Atk, -SAtk)
- Bullet Punch
- Swords Dance
- Bug Bite
- Roost


----------



## Nois (Jun 28, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Me @ Life Orb
> Trait: Technician
> EVs: 252 Atk / 4 Def / 252 Spe
> Adamant Nature (+Atk, -SAtk)
> ...



Oh, keep in mind I only have access to Gen3... Need to get that DS


----------



## Scizor (Jun 28, 2013)

Nois said:


> Oh, keep in mind I only have access to Gen3... Need to get that DS



Yeah then it's a slightly different story


----------



## Nois (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh I just remembered one weird team of mine

Blastoise
Charizard
Venusaur
Dragonite
Jolteon
Heracross

:33


----------



## Cobalt (Jun 28, 2013)

I've used Scizor in Platinum Version it was pretty good too it had an Adamant nature so it pretty much killed everything in game that and my Staraptor 

However, I always preferred Heracross over it


----------



## Scizor (Jun 28, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> I've used Scizor in Platinum Version it was pretty good too it had an Adamant nature so it pretty much killed everything in game that and my Staraptor
> 
> However, I always preferred Heracross over it



Scizorphemy!


----------



## Cobalt (Jun 28, 2013)

Well.. how can you not pass up Close Combat, Megahorn, and Aerial Ace? My Heracross was a beast I loved using that thing in Heart Gold


----------



## Scizor (Jun 28, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> Well.. how can you not pass up Close Combat, Megahorn, and Aerial Ace? My Heracross was a beast I loved using that thing in Heart Gold



Bullet Punch, Swords Dance, Quick Attack/U-Turn, Brick Break/Roost>those


----------



## Nois (Jun 28, 2013)

You guys know your shit way too good


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 28, 2013)

Do your teams have themes or just random?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 28, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Do your teams have themes or just random?



I did those a couple of times like an all Dragon team or an all flying team(not necessarily flying type if you catch my drift)

I am gonna run a Fairy team in XY


----------



## Nois (Jun 28, 2013)

I usually go by fire/water/electric/flying/random/random


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 28, 2013)

so did I ever tell you guys about my legit lvl 80 Shedinja?


----------



## Nois (Jun 28, 2013)

lol wat    ?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 28, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> so did I ever tell you guys about my legit lvl 80 Shedinja?





and only because Shedinja freaks me the fuck out, even for a ghost pokemon that shit is just straight up horrifying.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 28, 2013)

yes, Nois, my legit lvl 80 Shedinja.

idea: Pokemon version of the Shadow Games: Lose to a Shedinja, lose your soul.


----------



## Nois (Jun 28, 2013)

i've only ever bothered to get shedinja twice, both for the pokedex only. that thing is creepy


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 28, 2013)

you're hurting my Shedinja's feeling, you heathens.  apologize. _NOW_. 

also, you know your Golbat loves you when it evolves to Crobat the exact level after becoming a Golbat. pek


----------



## Nois (Jun 28, 2013)

I never raised a Crobat I wanted once in FireRed but then learned it only does that after you get the national dex


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 28, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> you're hurting my Shedinja's feeling, you heathens.  apologize. _NOW_.
> 
> also, you know your Golbat loves you when it evolves to Crobat the exact level after becoming a Golbat. pek



Shit took me ages in Silver/Gold


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 28, 2013)

my first Crobat was on HG, stood up to two of Lance's Dragonites.

I wonder: when I raise a Smeargle bite me, good trainers raise at least _one. of. everything._, should I go with a Technician Smeargle or Own Tempo Smeargle?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 28, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> on another note, the Throh should've kept them as Nageki and Dageki.  I'm training has Guts. Should I bother with a Toxic Orb? I don't bother with Flame Orb for Guts because that seems counter-productive even WITH Facade.



none of you whores answered my question, by the way.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 28, 2013)

Scizor said:


> You shouldn't envy losing two shinies to bad luck.


You still saw them though. 


Scizor said:


> You guys' teams all need more Scizor


I'm going to get one for Soul Silver.


Malicious Friday said:


> Last time I played Firered:
> 
> Blastoise
> Pidgeot
> ...


See I would do that, but I can't have a non fully evolved team.


Cobalt said:


> I think my team in Fire Red was
> 
> Charizard
> Pikachu
> ...



That's what I'm forgetting. 

Snorlax, thank you.


----------



## Cobalt (Jun 28, 2013)

Yup no problem.

My teams are usually just made of a diversity of types. But I always have a Grass, Fire, and Water type Pokemon on my team.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jun 28, 2013)

Eminem said:


> See I would do that, but I can't have a non fully evolved team.




You see, it would have been a Gengar but the game was on an emulator.

I've never had a Gengar


----------



## Nois (Jun 28, 2013)

VBAlink, allows the link between two games, emulated

Now go get more Pokemon you


----------



## Jagger (Jun 28, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> you're hurting my Shedinja's feeling, you heathens.  apologize. _NOW_.


That thing eats people's soul just by looking at the hole of his back, I'm not going to apologize.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 29, 2013)

Jagger said:


> That thing eats people's soul just by looking at the hole of his back, I'm not going to apologize.



The fact that it eats people's souls should be more of a reason to apologize, don't. you. think?


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jun 29, 2013)

Fear the sig. Fear it.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 29, 2013)

I'd be scared of it if it made sense.


----------



## Nois (Jun 29, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> I'd be scared of it if it made sense.



That's not how fear works.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## Sunrider (Jun 29, 2013)

Nois said:


> That's not how fear works.


You'd be surprised how many people are scared of things that makes sense.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Jun 29, 2013)

So me being bored like most of the day decide to play Heart gold once again. I turn it on, start a new game, and what do you know, i come to a point where i have to select a starter, and a shiny Cyndaquil pops up. I couldn't believe lol. It's quirky nature and it has good perseverance. So what i decided to do is make this Heart gold a shiny hunt...


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 29, 2013)

Call me crazy but this things creeps me out more than leeches.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 29, 2013)

Dat Trollage like movement, I like it.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 29, 2013)

I met up with a friend to make my Soul Silver team. I got a level one Scizor.  I breeded his Scyther and I hatched the egg got a decent scyther, and gave it a metal coat. Got me a level one Scizor. :amazed 

So my team will be. 

Feraligator
Typhlosion
Scizor
Tyranitar
Crobat 
Ampharos.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 29, 2013)

Switch Feraligator with Slowbro. Thank me later


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 29, 2013)

I can't. I have this thing where I can only use pokemon in that region. 

So in Soul Silver, I can only use Johto pokemon. so Slowking maybe?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 29, 2013)

No. Use Slowbreh


----------



## Cobalt (Jun 29, 2013)

Politoad or Quagsire 

I'd also try using Azumarill it has shabby ATK stats but Pure Power really makes up for it Kingdra is good too but he is kind of tedious to get. If you use Azumarill make sure you get a Pure Power one not Thick Fat.

Oh man Fennekin can learn Psychic is this the end to Fire/Fighting?


----------



## lacey (Jun 30, 2013)

I've always wanted a Kingdra, could never get one though. :/

I used Azumarill ages ago, it's not that bad actually.

Between Slowking and Slowbro, I prefer Slowbro to be honest. I don't think there's that much difference in their stats though, least last I knew.


----------



## Blunt (Jun 30, 2013)

Slowking da besto.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 30, 2013)

Eminem said:


> I met up with a friend to make my Soul Silver team. I got a level one Scizor.  I breeded his Scyther and I hatched the egg got a decent scyther, and gave it a metal coat. Got me a level one Scizor. :amazed
> 
> So my team will be.
> 
> ...



Good stuff


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 30, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> Politoad or Quagsire
> 
> I'd also try using Azumarill it has shabby ATK stats but Pure Power really makes up for it Kingdra is good too but he is kind of tedious to get. If you use Azumarill make sure you get a Pure Power one not Thick Fat.
> 
> Oh man Fennekin can learn Psychic is this the end to Fire/Fighting?



Azumarill is legit. He took my water/ice spot in my sapphire/emerald runs. Now it shall become the true dragon slayer.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 30, 2013)

I wonder if Fairy will really change the metagame.

Dragons still have a lot going for them.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 30, 2013)

Agreed, being immune to the strongest attacks in the game is pretty pointless


----------



## Tazmo (Jun 30, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

